# Is the word "Coloured" rascist



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

*Is the use of the word "Coloured" rascist?*​
Yes - definitely rascist, anyone saying "coloured" should be burned! 257.65%No - don't be fvcking stupid, we need words to describe differences 19258.72%Depends entirely on the context. 8726.61%I'm saying nothing because I am scared of the PC brigade and their enforcing of guilt237.03%


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just wondering after some comments in another thread about my use of the word coloured.

I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured".

It seems very often that the people that take offence and raise a battle cry, are not even in the group to which the alledged rascist word applies. Moral crusaders and PC fanatics.

I used this word recently with no second thoughts of any racial issue. Surely anyone picking me up on this is on the lookout for an opportunity just to call rascist on someone - someone, who in the case of me, certainly is not.

I hate every cvnt the same, white, black, yellow, green :lol:

But seriously. We communicate through words. Often times, the simplest most direct words that get accross what we mean, are the best. I think coloured, in reference to people who aren't "white" is an ideal word.

****** I can understand as it has links way back to the slave trade but even then, this has changed with the times, and often depends on context. How many time have we heard Chris Rock say "*****, please", or rappers (often black) reffering to each other as "My *****". So context is cleary an issue in some cases.

However, RedKola has informed me that you aren't "supposed" to use this word nowadays. Someone, (probably not even coloured themselves) somewhere has decided this it seems, someone with far too much time on their hands its probably fair to say.

So, the word coloured - is it rascist? If you have the will to vote YES then you should grace us with your reasoning, I am utterly perplexed to be honest, so you would be doing me a favour.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with it IMO, but when I used it on here some took offence oddly.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

coloured sounds a bit outdated to me - I just say black & white


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it at all imo.

We are all human and should respect each other regardless of colour.

A couple of my best mates are "coloured" as well.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> coloured sounds a bit outdated to me - I just say black & white


I guess it does. A lot of my lingo seems to be outdated, i still use the term wireless for the radio :lol:

I used to use the word tranny, but that can get you into serious trouble now :lol:

But outdated - doesn't make it wrong?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I seem to recall Kaos took offence to it a few weeks back on here and he's a brother


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends on the person your talking to and what they deem acceptable

(another social mine field to walk across )

Think it also depends on upbringing as well.

But IMO there are cnuts in every race/creed/"colour"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this quick google article seems to bring it up as a racist item

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/government/Bristol-council-report-called-black-people-coloured/article-1390817-detail/article.html


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Nothing wrong with it IMO, but when I used it on here some took offence oddly.


Thats what happened to me in the Heather Smalls Babylons thread, Tasty raised the issue - he might have been having a laugh tho, but no smillies etc.

Not singling Tasty out - just saying it got me thinking, would love to hear his comments too.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no.nowadays EVERYTHING is racist though......Lauren asked Santa for a purple dolly for xmas.......she got a multicoloured one.......can't have pink and blue offended now....can we?

Seriously, i'm against REAL racism...not calling a black man black though.....the black guy knows he is black.....just like i know i happen to be caucasian lol, saying it doesn't make it derogatory in ANY way.

Wait....now i'm being sexist...i meant black person.....don't want white women who think that black women might be offended that i used a black male as my example to be on my back........

DAMMIT! I'm gonna shut up before i land in court:rolleyes:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Like Ramsay said in the Heather Small's boobie thread, using the word to cover the wider range of races instead of just black is not offensive. I don't see how it can be TBH! 

If you were to call an Indian person Black (and so on) - would they get offended? Would they prefer the use of coloured? :confused1:

It's confusing! :confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I seem to recall Kaos took offence to it a few weeks back on here and he's a brother


 :lol:

"He is a brother"

To me that could be more racially negative than "coloured" but I don't think there is necessarily anything wrong with that either - prob more one that depends on the context?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I always use derogatory terms, probably becuase my "coloured" mates don't mind and we always rip the pi$$ out of each other anyway I think people need to lighten up and the PC brigade need to fvck off.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> this quick google article seems to bring it up as a racist item
> 
> http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/government/Bristol-council-report-called-black-people-coloured/article-1390817-detail/article.html


But this is what bugs me - who says? Some politician who is probably white is going to decide what coloured folks find offensive :lol:

PC Brigade - would line them all up and put a 7.62 in their chests tbph

oh, edit for the saddos, Brittain doesnt really use 7.62 as much anymore, mostly 5.56, that will have to do :lol: Don't want to go offending anyone else :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh and 'coloured' was the term used in olden days that was deemed ACCEPTABLE......my nana still uses it and i usually ask what colour the person she is talking about is? GREEN YELLOW OR BLUE? :lol: She is NEVER meaning it to be offensive, back when she was young it was respectful, well more respectful than other terms used locally(to her) for non caucasians.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I'm coloured (I'm neither black nor white) and I couldn't give two hoots. It *can* be used in a rascist way, but in those cases the intention is usually very clear. I'm in the "it's about context" group.

Would you find it offensive if I called you white?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH mate - as long as you don't use a real overtly well known nasty terms for any race, the context of what you mean should let people know you were not being derogatory - we can't all be expert in the latest pc veracular


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

R84 said:


> I'm coloured (I'm neither black nor white) and I couldn't give two hoots. It *can* be used in a rascist way, but in those cases the intention is usually very clear. I'm in the "it's about context" group.
> 
> *Would you find it offensive if I called you white*?


You can call me anything darling  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

R84 said:


> I'm coloured (I'm neither black nor white) and I couldn't give two hoots. It *can* be used in a rascist way, but in those cases the intention is usually very clear. I'm in the "it's about context" group.
> 
> *Would you find it offensive if I called you white*?


No, not in the remotely slightestest. Its what I am, its a way to define me from asian origin, african, etc - ie coloured :lol:

I genuinely think people take far to much offence, far too eagerly. I understand this can be because of past experiences in a lot of cases, but deal with it, we've all got baggage to carry, and you can't transpose other failings of people in your past, onto other people, thats unfair.

I set up the poll all wrong. It invariably always depends on the context I suppose. But hey ho, its done now.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> "He is a brother"


Hey I'm "down with the bro's"

And the ho's:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

There should be a 'Political Correctness book for dummies' brought out PMSL :lol:

That'll keep us all right! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R84 said:


> Would you find it offensive if I called you white?


mate, it's taken me £200 of MT2 to get "white" - I'm usually pale blue:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm waiting for weemans opinion. He has the final word.

He is colour blind.

To him we truly are all the same, Brian is the master.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'm waiting for weemans opinion. He has the final word.
> 
> He is colour blind.
> 
> To him we truly are all the same, Brian is the master.


I don't think classic male red/green deficiency renders all humans some pasty mauve colour to it's sufferers mate:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

OOoooo.....hold on - I'm not usually this childish..........but

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Is that *7000* posts??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I'm waiting for weemans opinion. He has the final word.
> 
> He is colour blind.
> 
> To him we truly are all the same, Brian is the master.


What should I address him as? He's not white:confused1: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I don't think classic male red/green deficiency renders all humans some pasty mauve colour to it's sufferers mate:lol:


Ok, maybe not :lol:

But he is ginger, and therefore universally hated, abused and picked on be everyrone, whites and coloureds alike - so he is the only one qualified to speak in a totally unbiased way :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

That will be next - we won't be allowed to call red haired people ginger! :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Guess its racist of you intend to use the word for the purpose of hurting the individual (emotionally). Coloured imo isnt really bad, oudated but not bad, ive been called "paki" but im not even from pakistan so it dosnt bother me, everyone else thought it was bad (who were present at the time), tbh Im pretty white for an somone of a persian origin anyway lol, prob from livin in the uk for almost all my life maybe.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuk me, in the forces - I got called - Jock, Porridge Wog, sweaty.... TBH, there was more racism to Scott, Welsh & Irish in the forces from the English majority than to any black or asian servicemen.

Even then it get's subdivided to cockneys slagging off geordies, scousers, fen mongs...on and on and on.....it's just not that offensive when you get in the spirit lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry mate...... :thumbup1:

If he was being sarcky fair enough but if he was genuine then give me a fu**ing break !

We have come a long way were racism is concerned and coloured IMO is not meant in a derogitory way what so ever.

Ironically l thought l'd get jumped on for daring to use the word black !

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Descriptions are attached to a meaning , descriptions cannot be racist by their own. Man, woman , old young , tall, short , big , small have the potential to be racist terms from a racist.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Descriptions are attached to a meaning , descriptions cannot be not be racist by their own. Man, woman , old young , tall, short , big , small have the potential to be racist terms from a racist.


You look a bit "Greek" ish to me mate:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Hey I'm "down with the bro's"
> 
> And the ho's:thumbup1:


I'm home with the downies !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fuk me, in the forces - I got called - Jock, Porridge Wog, sweaty.... TBH, there was more racism to Scott, Welsh & Irish in the forces from the English majority than to any black or asian servicemen.
> 
> Even then it get's subdivided to cockneys slagging off geordies, scousers, fen mongs...on and on and on.....it's just not that offensive when you get in the spirit lol


"porridge wog" :lol: man you have me in stitches just now, haven't heard that one :lol:

Scots are different generally tho, we have never minded getting the pish ripped out of us, and have always been eager to laugh, even at our own expense.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it's completely up to black people to decide. I'm led to believe that the words "coloured" and "half-cast" are now offensive so I no longer use them. Whether or not it's black people who decided it was offensive or the government is another matter.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> You look a bit "Greek" ish to me mate:laugh:


LOL stop the bullying u racist pig  I got it edited but u re fast!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> "porridge wog" :lol: man you have me in stitches just now, haven't heard that one :lol:


That's right....a fukin Porridge Wog that spoke "Jockistanni":cursing:

inlish cnuts:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Some black and Asian people may take offence at the word coloured but many wouldn't.

The issue is that there is a history to the use of the word, particularly in the context of South Africa, but also in the context of the British Empire. The division of humans into two groups, "whites" and "coloureds" was generally used to discriminate, and was generally seen as insulting to non-whites, as well as being a European-centric view and not an accurate representation of the diversity of races.

Its use is not common now except amongst the older generation, and I would avoid it. But to automatically accuse anyone who uses it of being racist would be stupid. In the end is doesn't make much sense as white is a colour and so we are all coloured.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> "porridge wog" :lol: man you have me in stitches just now, haven't heard that one :lol:
> 
> Scots are different generally tho, we have never minded getting the pish ripped out of us, and have always been eager to laugh, even at our own expense.


Scots can usually 'get away' with being a bit more harsh...cause folk stereotype us.....which is racist....we, generally speaking, rip the pish out of everybody, regardless of colour, religous beliefs, number of toes they got etc......but most do it evenly throughout the 'colour spectrum' of life.

I'm more of a 'good guy/bad guy' type of person.....i'm baddist? except for when it comes to people to sex...then i LIKE them to be the bad guy/girlie:devil2:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.


Exactly!

You refer to a Scottish person as a Scot and it isn't racist.

Yet call someone from Pakistan a Paki and there it outrage.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Davesky said:


> Some black and Asian people may take offence at the word coloured but many wouldn't.
> 
> The issue is that there is a history to the use of the word, particularly in the context of South Africa, but also in the context of the British Empire. The division of humans into two groups, "whites" and "coloureds" was generally used to discriminate, and was generally seen as insulting to non-whites, as well as being a European-centric view and not an accurate representation of the diversity of races.
> 
> Its use is not common now except amongst the older generation, and I would avoid it. But to automatically accuse anyone who uses it of being racist would be stupid. In the end is doesn't make much sense as white is a colour and so we are all coloured.


Actually white and black are neutrals......i did attend art class at school lol. So does coloured refer to all in between white and black? more aimed to the influx from Inians, italians, persians and pakistani's?

I have asked my grandparents about what it was like when they were young, racism was one of the things i asked about years ago....my grandfather speaks specifically about blacks(i wouldn't ever use the term his family used, its worse than the 'n' word) my nana, on the other hand was one of the few families in her area that provided board for any race....and often did. She spoke of all colours around the xmas table....and used the term 'coloureds' as that WAS respectful of HER time....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Exactly!
> 
> You refer to a Scottish person as a Scot and it isn't racist.
> 
> Yet call someone from Pakistan a Paki and there it outrage.


Well if they find it offensive, just dont say it then? just save yourself the hassle, not like pakistani is hard to pronounce:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a confession..... I'm a total fking mong when it comes to speaking to Germans...I'm like fuking John Clees "Don't mention the War" sketch personified...

Me and the wife were checking out a really good local nursery for the daughter. last week....run by a top German woman....

I only was talking to her for 3 minutes before the word "Hitler" was out my lips.....

WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear - 3 fookin pages of it ....

In the melting pot that is the West Midlands it is antiquated yes, and frowned upon.

As I have said I don't like it personally but that's just me !

I use:

Black

Asian

Mixed Race

and then further refinements if necessary e.g. Asian covering Oriental as well as Pakistanis ...

I would also expect my kids to use the same definitions.

Chill out people - where is all the love ? 

My christmas dinner PWO is getting cold now:whistling:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> WTF is wrong with me?


PMSL.... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> sorry mate...... :thumbup1:
> 
> If he was being sarcky fair enough but if he was genuine then give me a fu**ing break !
> 
> ...


Why?

Black and white is perfectly acceptable....how can you NOT know that ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: where do you live gemster ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Well if they find it offensive, just dont say it then? just save yourself the hassle, not like pakistani is hard to pronounce:laugh:


Pakis... paki....pakis.

Sorry can't do it! 

Dont think you are getting my point. Why do pakistanis find it offensive? Thats the bit I don't understand!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to knock around with an African lad at uni. He used to always call me white trash and ****** boy etc. Was funny as fook. Like a comedy sketch!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> Why?
> 
> Black and white is perfectly acceptable....how can you NOT know that ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: where do you live gemster ?


Manchester BUT in my defence things get changed that much my head is up my ar*e with the whole pc sh*t that goes on in the world.

TBH its quite sad that you want to start a thread for a bit of a laugh and lets face it give credit to a gorgeous woman / pair and your feared of who your gonna offend !

:thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Pakis... paki....pakis.
> 
> Sorry can't do it!
> 
> Dont think you are getting my point. Why do pakistanis find it offensive? Thats the bit I don't understand!


Dude I do get what you mean! Im just saying if THEY find it offensive, dont say it, save yourself in gettin an argument and hassle, I understand where your coming from, no need to freak out about it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I'm waiting for weemans opinion. He has the final word.
> 
> He is colour blind.
> 
> To him we truly are all the same, Brian is the master.





rs007 said:


> Ok, maybe not :lol:
> 
> But he is ginger, and therefore universally hated, abused and picked on be everyrone, whites and coloureds alike - so he is the only one qualified to speak in a totally unbiased way :lol:


LMFAO

and for the record folks,i aint just your run of the mill 'half blun' red/green sufferer,am totally colour blind so that and the fact i am ginger gives me total authority to comment here :lol:

I think largely its down to the context,perhaps its due to being brought up here in Scotland where every fkn racew imaginable is around you,also i spent a lot of time in the 'black country' (oooh crucify me lol) in Birmingham when i was younger as thats where my nan and my mum actually come from,its just a term i grew up with and dont see it as offensive.

I also see it as a fkn laugh that people can be so up in arms over it,look at this from another direction and in all seriousness,i'm a ginge,now no matter what way you wanna cut it,they are picked on,big time,fuk i've even read about poor cvnts topping themselves over being bullied about it,is there an outrage about it?no,but yet its slandered on a par with racist names,yet isnt deemed as serious because its 'only a hair colour',believe me,your life is made a fkn misery when you are one,its not just a laugh.

That being said,and again i dont know if maybe its because of my nationality,i am very much a 'fkn shut up its only words' type of person,maybe its off the back of baring the brunt of what most want to see as a jesty joke on the ginger side and having to accept it or let it defeat you,i dont know,but to me,people want to fkn get a grip of themselves.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, i'm gonna go off on a tangent....i find BIG LIPS yuuummmmmmyyyyy.......thats a black characteristic.....(yeah, i know i'm caucasian and i got HUGE lips, me mam has teeeny lips, it comes from my da's side) but generally speaking, black people have fuller lips....and i find that yumptious

I also find a full butt, not fat, but nice rounded glutes HOT!!!!!!! Round here there are so many white folk that go straight from their back to their legs, like their glutes don't exist...Bri has a nice rounded glute shape.......mmmmmm....why won't the kids go to bed???????? I need to bite it!!!!(and he is ginge ffs! :lol: )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Why?
> 
> Black and white is perfectly acceptable....how can you NOT know that ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: where do you live gemster ?


But how CAN you know coloured isnt - I mean in general like, youve already said in your case its just a personal preference thing.

I mean I really need to know these things, where can you find out what is and isn't ok - is there a PC bible out there somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I heard you aren't alowed to say black board in school now, so that would logically follow that black isnt good to go.

Its a board.

Its black.

Its a black board.

But they have to say chalk board :cursing:

Not allowed to sing bah bah black sheep anymore :cursing:

Although maybe that has real racist roots, Im not too down on nursery rhyme history :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Like Ramsay said in the Heather Small's boobie thread, using the word to cover the wider range of races instead of just black is not offensive. I don't see how it can be TBH!
> 
> If you were to call an Indian person Black (and so on) - would they get offended? Would they prefer the use of coloured? :confused1:
> 
> It's confusing! :confused1:


You would not call them Asians :confused1:

I was in Spar on christmas day and a fight nearly kicked off because a rasta man [he was black  ] called an oriental fella "chinese"...the man said "oh no I am not chinese, I am from malaysia" and the black man retorted with "you're all the fookin same mate" .... :cursing:

So, distinguishing which is which might be hard for us [i cannot tell...] but

to this man, the difference is importan otherwise he would not have bothered correcting the man ....therefore the lack of sensitivity in his response really annoyed me ...because he is a black man after all and I am quite sure if I bunged him in the same group as an asian he would certainly correct me :whistling:

Different strokes for different folks I suppose. As Uriel said, there is a lot more xenophobia re: Welsh, Scots and Geordies than there is racism.

Just using a bit of common sense and sensitivity is the right approach....oh and having a sense of humour


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Never had Scotland down as being that diverse. I know down here in the West country in the small towns you are lucky if you see a handful of them on a good day. Now the villages, never seen any out there.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh and btw,i am the least racist person you will find,i want to fuk all races equally:thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I put no, but it does kinda depend how it's said, the context:

"Steve, you know Steve, the coloured lad" - ok

"so this coloured [email protected] came up to me right" - not ok.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> Dude I do get what you mean! Im just saying if THEY find it offensive, dont say it, save yourself in gettin an argument and hassle, I understand where your coming from, no need to freak out about it


Is there any Pakistani here who is willing to tell me what GORA means? We both used to work with a pakistani family who used the term around most whites but refused to tell us what it meant....funnily enough they wouldn't use it amongst the couple of whites who could speak urdu(sp?)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, i'm gonna go off on a tangent....i find BIG LIPS yuuummmmmmyyyyy.......thats a black characteristic.....(yeah, i know i'm caucasian and i got HUGE lips, me mam has teeeny lips, it comes from my da's side) but generally speaking, black people have fuller lips....and i find that yumptious
> 
> I also find a full butt, not fat, but nice rounded glutes HOT!!!!!!! Round here there are so many white folk that go straight from their back to their legs, like their glutes don't exist...*Bri has a nice rounded glute shape.*......mmmmmm....why won't the kids go to bed???????? I need to bite it!!!!(and he is ginge ffs! :lol: )


*disclaimer-my glutes are also small and totally pert,not overly large like a baboon 

soooooo waiting for the kids to go up eh? reeeeeeeeowr


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> You would not call them Asians :confused1:
> 
> *I was in Spar on christmas day and a fight nearly kicked off because a rasta man [he was black *  *] called an oriental fella "chinese"...the man said "oh no I am not chinese, I am from malaysia" and the black man retorted with "you're all the fookin same mate" ....* :cursing:
> 
> ...


*At which point Jem any rational decent person would have apologised NOT come back with a sh*tty remark...*

:thumbup1:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not Pakistani, but "gora" is the Urdu/Hindi word for white person


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MillionG said:


> I put no, but it does kinda depend how it's said, the context:
> 
> "Steve, you know Steve, the coloured lad" - ok
> 
> "so this coloured [email protected] came up to me right" - not ok.


I'd argue the 2nd one still isnt racist as its being used as a descriptive word to simply and quickly sum up the appearance of the guy in the sentence.

Now if it was a case of "all coloured folk smell" that would be racist.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

R84 said:


> I'm not Pakistani, but "gora" is the Urdu/Hindi word for white person


yeah but what does its SPECIFIC transaltion mean,my paki mate told me it ment '******',is that true ?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Is there any Pakistani here who is willing to tell me what GORA means? We both used to work with a pakistani family who used the term around most whites but refused to tell us what it meant....funnily enough they wouldn't use it amongst the couple of whites who could speak urdu(sp?)


well im not pakistani so no idea tbh, but I bet you prob like their version of the word honky:laugh: man racism is universal, im with weeman, Id **** all races equally :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I got called " roast beef" by a frog sorry fench tw*t once

Just thought it was quite funny...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> You would not call them Asians :confused1:


I was just meaning if Ramsay were to use the term black or coloured. Nothing else. As an example what would indian people prefer to be called? Black meaning black people and coloured for every one else - Indian people, Chinese people and all of the other races. I can't see how it can be offensive if he was just describing something and not saying or meaning it in any offensive manner. 

***people that take offence, ie - general public. (not singling anyone out)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> But how CAN you know coloured isnt - I mean in general like, youve already said in your case its just a personal preference thing.
> 
> I mean I really need to know these things, where can you find out what is and isn't ok - is there a PC bible out there somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Never had Scotland down as being that diverse. I know down here in the West country in the small towns you are lucky if you see a handful of them on a good day. Now the villages, never seen any out there.


Its not so diverse...but we are a little different as to who we 'attract' Nip into the city and there is every colour on the spectrum(which puts to rest that ALL in Scotland are blue-ish white lol)



weeman said:


> oh and btw,i am the least racist person you will find,*i want to fuk all races equally* :thumb:


and we do


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

MillionG said:


> I put no, but it does kinda depend how it's said, the context:
> 
> "Steve, you know Steve, the coloured lad" - ok
> 
> "so this *coloured* [email protected] came up to me right" - not ok.


But he's coloured , so all your diong is describing him


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> yeah but what does its SPECIFIC transaltion mean,my paki mate told me it ment '******',is that true ?


I believe it is slut but don't quote me on it please - I was called it once


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> yeah but what does its SPECIFIC transaltion mean,my paki mate told me it ment '******',is that true ?


No, it simply means "white/fair skinned person" and is as offensive/unoffensive as saying a person is black or white in English. The word can be used both positively or negatively e.g. you could quite easily use it in a sentence to describe "a beautiful white/fair girl."

Once again, the context makes a difference in terms of whether it is racist or not.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

QwdqlkVNfSU[/MEDIA]]



 :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I was just meaning if Ramsay were to use the term black or coloured. Nothing else. As an example what would indian people prefer to be called? Black meaning black people and coloured for every one else - Indian people, Chinese people and all of the other races. I can't see how it can be offensive if he was just describing something and not saying or meaning it in any offensive manner.
> 
> ***people that take offence, ie - general public. (not singling anyone out)


Well I think it's just polite to refer to people how they prefer to be distinguished RK - I prefer 'hot white stuff' to hoochie mama so if you could all call me this from now on I would greatly appreciate it 

I would hate to think that anyone was offended by my description of their ethnicity but fook what the government says you should say ....have you seen the ethnicity forms they throw at you these days ? :confused1: there are about 500 sub divisions in them pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> well im not pakistani so no idea tbh, but I bet you prob like their version of the word honky:laugh: man racism is universal, im with weeman, Id **** all races equally :thumb:


Ah i didn't mean to single you out as such, it was just your post made me re-wonder what i had wondered all those years ago babe. The people in question certainly used it as an offensive term on more than one occasion, and were racist against ANYONE who wasn't a pakistani! 

I was the devil himself for wearing high heels and short skirts, yet their son was out stabbing folk and stealing from his parents.....nuff said!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> I believe it is slut but don't quote me on it please - I was called it once


yeah i know its defo ment derogatory,see the thing was when i worked for the paki's that used the term my paki mate from down here used to come up and visit me,when he heard them using the term he went of his head at them in Urdu,and then wouldnt tell me why or what it ment,i think because he thought i would go bush lol

Also i think a lot of how a phrase is taken is down to the pr1ck in a person,if someone is wanting to be overly sensitive about a term someone has for them yet they use equally degrading terms in their own tongue,then that is a class A pr1ckery,if you have some one that picks and chooses when they want to be offended by a certain term used towards them but then they are class B pr1cks,people who give and take it in abundance (ie Scottish people it seems) are class C pr1cks,still pr1cks tho because they take the cvnt out of every man woman or child,no matter what their creed:thumb:

Christ,it makes you wonder for the political correctness brigade,they wouldnt last 5 minutes living up here in Scotland lmfao


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Just wondering after some comments in another thread about my use of the word coloured.
> 
> I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured".
> 
> ...


It was me who brought it up and I didn't mean to offend anyone but I've always been told it's racist, and any black mates that I have wouldn't (and don't) like being called coloured.

The argument I've always heard against it is "compared to who". Look I understand it depends where and how you grew up but to be fair I don't actually think it's "pc gone mad" or whatever red top newspaper phrase you want to use.

What made me laugh out of your post was

"I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured"."

That's not a fair comparison at all! If you'd said:

"white people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would black people take offence at being referred to as black"

That would be fine. White people are white, black people aren't "coloured".

I want to say though, I didn't make a fuss about it and even said in the post that I didn't think you meant it an offensive way but I don't get how you don't see it like that? Like I said, we're all different but the argument that it's not racist because you've always said it or your black mate doesn't mind you saying it don't stand up! Not in my book anyway. Like I said depends where you grow up, London's pretty multicultural whereas where you live - especially 20+ years ago - isn't.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Yes but my point Jem is that even if it were used in slavery, as horrific as that situation is, it is still used correctly to define those people as different from the white people at the time.

To say you can't use it now is like saying you can't use the term Gas Chamber any more, because of what happened to the Jews.

It isn't a specific word, created specifically for them (such as ****** I beleive?) and it is perfectly valid today. If people get offended by it, then they really don't have anything better to concentrate their efforts on IMO :confused1:

Some people - again IMO - just hang around WAITING to be offended so they can cause a who-hah.

If I wan't to sum everyone up who isn't white, coloured is the perfect word, grammatically or otherwise. To go through every other option is just idiotic. My use of the word was something like

"Im generally not attracted to coloured women" Which I am perfectly entitled to be/not be, and I don't have to explain to anyone my reasons.

But I am supposed to write "Im generally not attracted to black/chinese/japanese/indian..." etc etc thats just silly. Plus, if I happen to leave one type out, then that type will get their hopes up for a slice of Rams action :lol:

Thinking about it, if coloured is offensive becasue of its generalism, then so is black, you can get many many different nations and cultures who are black, so is asian, asian is used to cover everyone from chinese, malaysian, pakistani etc etc etc, so again its a potentially offensive catch all term, to people who are IMO overly sensitive.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ah i didn't mean to single you out as such, it was just your post made me re-wonder what i had wondered all those years ago babe. The people in question certainly used it as an offensive term on more than one occasion, and were racist against ANYONE who wasn't a pakistani!


loool done worry didnt think you singled me out at all! Im prob the whitest persian youd meet anyway, dont even look "asian" :laugh:, haha its the same with my indian neighbours, they dont like my parents cus their not indian haha but are nice to me for some reason:confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tasty said:


> It was me who brought it up and I didn't mean to offend anyone but I've always been told it's racist, and any black mates that I have wouldn't (and don't) like being called coloured.
> 
> The argument I've always heard against it is "compared to who". Look I understand it depends where and how you grew up but to be fair I don't actually think it's "pc gone mad" or whatever red top newspaper phrase you want to use.
> 
> ...


In our little seaside town the most diversity of cultures are pakisatini and Indian and has been that way for as long as i can remember,but only 40 miles up the road when you get to Glasgow,different gravy baby,more colours than the rainbow so not really a fair comment.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Tasty said:


> It was me who brought it up and I didn't mean to offend anyone but I've always been told it's racist, and any black mates that I have wouldn't (and don't) like being called coloured.
> 
> The argument I've always heard against it is "compared to who". Look I understand it depends where and how you grew up but to be fair I don't actually think it's "pc gone mad" or whatever red top newspaper phrase you want to use.
> 
> ...


BLACK PEOPLE ARE BLACK WHITE PEOPLE ARE WHITE SOME PEOPLE ARE BROWN OTHER YELLOW AND SOME RED AND BLUE, :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

not racist. like calling someone half-caste, its not a racist word. people need to grow up i think, theres more important thing going on it the world. i dont get offended if someone calls me white? when im clearly not the same colour as my blanket (well maybe lol)


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> In our little seaside town the most diversity of cultures are pakisatini and Indian and has been that way for as long as i can remember,but only 40 miles up the road when you get to Glasgow,different gravy baby,more colours than the rainbow so not really a fair comment.


Alright I take that back, and I did mean to say probably isn't. I was going on what scottish mates have told me.

And I will say, I don't agree with the chalkboard, rainbow sheep nonsense - but you can't use that to support your argument it's goes completely against what you're saying!  in my opinion anyway.

p.s I am prepared to get jumped on by one half of the board for not thinking like they used to in the old days, and the other half for daring to disagree with someone in the "club" :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Yes but my point Jem is that even if it were used in slavery, as horrific as that situation is, *it is still used correctly to define those people as different from the white people at the time*.
> 
> To say you can't use it now is like saying you can't use the term Gas Chamber any more, because of what happened to the Jews.
> 
> ...


Hang on Rams  lost this in the first sentence and read the rest in a blur ....No it's not used correctly and I agree with Tasty above when he sums it up perfectly re:

[paraphrased]

Whites happy being referred to as whites and blacks referred to as blacks

The way you put it suggests that whites are a class apart from everyone else hun ....us and them mentality

The whites ....and all other divisions coloured ...

Why should we only distinguish whites and throw everyone else together ? That's racist !

Heather Small is black so why not say that - why generalise ?

Note the smilies : 

Boxing Day banter eh - thought I'd escaped this when I left the kid's dad and the massive 'black' family :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tasty said:


> What made me laugh out of your post was
> 
> "I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured"."
> 
> ...


Glad I made you laugh, its my prime goal on here :thumbup1:

However you still arent right, as black is a very general term too. Black covers a whole lot of colours still, and a lot of people could get offended by it.

So, you either break it right down, or you don't bother. And in my SPECIFIC sentence you originally referred to, coloured was the right word to use, as I was summarising everyone who wasn't "white".

It just bugged me a little that it was even raised, it was clear to everyone I am sure what I meant, but by raising it, you potentially made it a problem, and made me feel at first as if I had done something wrong - then I thought about it and realised "no I fvcking havent, its the right word, for the sentence i used it in".

Its just plain silly :lol:

Had a load of laughs though, so its all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> not racist. like calling someone half-caste, its not a racist word. people need to grow up i think, theres more important thing going on it the world. i dont get offended if someone calls me white? when im clearly not the same colour as my blanket (well maybe lol)


Maybe you let people who are "half cast" decide whether they find it racist, because quite a lot of mixed race people I know do find it offensive! Surely it's the offended, not the offender who gets to choose?

"It's not offensive because I don't mean it to be" doesn't work! If someone called your mrs a slut because to them it was a term of endearment not an insult you'd still **** them!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> loool done worry didnt think you singled me out at all! Im prob the whitest persian youd meet anyway, dont even look "asian" :laugh:, haha its the same with my indian neighbours, they dont like my parents cus their not indian haha but are nice to me for some reason:confused1:


loling at your Indian neighbours thing there,thats another thing that makes me laugh,Indians and Pakistani's having this hatred towards each other,despite the fact they essentially come from the same part of the world,mostly follow the same religion,yet one is 'better' than the other,reminds me of catholics and protestants here,and in summary makes me want to tell them all to 'fuk right off and grow up' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Glad I made you laugh, its my prime goal on here :thumbup1:
> 
> However you still arent right, as black is a very general term too. Black covers a whole lot of colours still, and a lot of people could get offended by it.
> 
> ...


No need to be patronising mate, end of the day everyone is different but like I said above - just because you don't mean to offend anyone doesn't mean you haven't. And by making this poll, you have made a much bigger deal out of this than I ever did! You felt like you'd done something wrong, didn't like being made to feel like that and then made this poll to see if everyone was on your side?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> not racist. *like calling someone half-caste*, *its not a racist word*. people need to grow up i think, theres more important thing going on it the world. i dont get offended if someone calls me white? when im clearly not the same colour as my blanket (well maybe lol)


Support your argument then - don't just throw it down

I am white

My kids are not part of a cast system and I am offended by the term - I dont need to grow up at all and I resent that statement

It's great to have banter and discussion on these themes but don't just saunter in with a statement like that and think it's ok


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Maybe you let people who are "half cast" decide whether they find it racist, because quite a lot of mixed race people I know do find it offensive! Surely it's the offended, not the offender who gets to choose?
> 
> "It's not offensive because I don't mean it to be" doesn't work! If someone called your mrs a slut because to them it was a term of endearment not an insult you'd still **** them!


i never heard a mixed race/half caste person complain one being called it by me. nor have i had a black person complained being called black. i think its because i live in london and things are a bit different here, ie, no one really gives a **** and has got better things to do that argue about a word being racist or not.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

weeman said:


> loling at your Indian neighbours thing there,thats another thing that makes me laugh,Indians and Pakistani's having this hatred towards each other,despite the fact they essentially come from the same part of the world,mostly follow the same religion,yet one is 'better' than the other,reminds me of catholics and protestants here,and in summary makes me want to tell them all to 'fuk right off and grow up' :lol: :lol:


haha yeah funny aint it, My indian freind was sayin alot of trash about pakistan, and met a few pakistani guys who train at my bjj/mma gym, their the same spewin stuff bout indians, when I say you guys are same though right? They almost bit my head off:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> loool done worry didnt think you singled me out at all! Im prob the whitest persian youd meet anyway, dont even look "asian" :laugh:, haha its the same with my indian neighbours, they dont like my parents cus their not indian haha but are nice to me for some reason:confused1:


DAMMIT!!!!! I was out chasing haggis yesterday and was hoping you would make the fur into a nice persian rug for me........back to the drawing board then huh?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Hang on Rams  lost this in the first sentence and read the rest in a blur ....No it's not used correctly and I agree with Tasty above when he sums it up perfectly re:
> 
> [paraphrased]
> 
> ...


Jem it is used correctly FFS??? In the situation back then, it WAS "them and us", so to speak???

And I use it now as a term of describing exactly what you say - everyone who isn't white!

It isn't literally throwing everyone together, and only an idiot would think thats what I mean, its not like saying they are all they same, but it IS saying they are different from white people - anyone who isnt white, is different from a white person?

This isnt racist, its a statement fo blatant fact :lol:

As soon as anythign else is attached to it THEN it becomes racist and offensive, ie, if I was implying "coloured" people were inferior to white people, then hell yes thats racist.

People should jsut read the words as they have been used for their literary meaning, rather than attaching their OWN meanings to them, from tehir own experiences or whatever.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a hareem that could do it for me? Am white and bloody useless:lol:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> loling at your Indian neighbours thing there,thats another thing that makes me laugh,Indians and Pakistani's having this hatred towards each other,despite the fact they essentially come from the same part of the world,mostly follow the same religion,yet one is 'better' than the other,reminds me of catholics and protestants here,and in summary makes me want to tell them all to 'fuk right off and grow up' :lol: :lol:


I see your point weeman but I could show you examples of Indians and Pakistanis that have a huge amount of respect for each other for exactly the reasons you suggested. There are always groups within societies that seem to thrive off hatred, who, like you said, need to grow the fuk up. :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> DAMMIT!!!!! I was out chasing haggis yesterday and was hoping you would make the fur into a nice persian rug for me........back to the drawing board then huh?


haha id make it in a persian rug (with my dopey skills:laugh....for a nice price or reward *wink wink* :thumb: :bounce: lol


----------



## boldspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

please can someone help.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd give you a reward anyway.....just as soon as you turn 20....yeah, its ageist, but i ain't no kiddy fiddler:lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

boldspirit said:


> please can someone help.


wtf you want then?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

boldspirit said:


> please can someone help.


Help with what?????? are you lost?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'd give you a reward anyway.....just as soon as you turn 20....yeah, its ageist, but i ain't no kiddy fiddler:lol:


haha damn!, well a lad can try cant he


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Maybe you let people who are "half cast" decide whether they find it racist, because quite a lot of mixed race people I know do find it offensive!


When I was wee there was this lad at school we used to call "Paki" and "half caste", he fvckin hated it, the funniest bit was he was just a typical white lad who took a tan better than the rest of us :lol:

Think his mates still call him Paki to this day, and he no longer gives a fvck.

Was a bit of a bell end truth be told :lol:



Tasty said:


> Surely it's the offended, not the offender who gets to choose?


Aint none of us mind readers though, and here is the problem. It seems nowadays folks get offended at the slightest thing. You can't know or cover all bases. In some fo these cases, the more general the word, the better. For example using coloured, rather than the more specifc term asian. I'd imagine if you were talking to someone from Turkey who appeared Asian, they might get offended :lol:

Are they or are they not coloured?

But its almost liek nowadays people CHOOSE to be offended, and that really, REALLY does my fvcking box in


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Alright I take that back, and I did mean to say probably isn't. I was going on what scottish mates have told me.
> 
> And I will say, I don't agree with the chalkboard, rainbow sheep nonsense - but you can't use that to support your argument it's goes completely against what you're saying!  in my opinion anyway.
> 
> p.s I am prepared to get jumped on by one half of the board for not thinking like they used to in the old days, *and the other half for daring to disagree with someone in the "club"* :tongue:


oh come on now,the whole clique thing is getting old now,ffs Rams came on the board and chastised me in front of everyone when i asked prodiver if his lack of leg had affected his eyesight in the protein debate thread,dont know about others but when a bro is wrong he is wrong and just because of mateyness doesnt mean he is automatically gnr get backed up,if that was happening then the mates aint worth their salt.

incidentally inoted your smiley and see the humour in the half joke/half serious comment:lol: :lol:



Tasty said:


> Maybe you let people who are "half cast" decide whether they find it racist, because quite a lot of mixed race people I know do find it offensive! Surely it's the offended, not the offender who gets to choose?
> 
> "It's not offensive because I don't mean it to be" doesn't work! *If someone called your mrs a slut because to them it was a term of endearment not an insult you'd still **** them!*


well that depends entirely who your talking too:whistling: guess thats an excellent example of one of the poll options right there :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Jem it is used correctly FFS??? In the situation back then, it WAS "them and us", so to speak???
> 
> And I use it now as a term of describing exactly what you say - everyone who isn't white!
> 
> ...


OMFG   s'not correct and it's not statement of fact and I am not going to agree with you and my head hurts and I cannot be bothered with all this stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: !

HOWEVER ...you calling me an idiot :confused1:  :whistling:

I'm not an idiot & I thought that's what you did ...

Asians are not the same as Blacks are they ? they don't look the same so why should they be pooled as coloureds ?

Whites look very much the same as each other with regards to skin colour dont they ? Hence why they are all pooled collectively and no one objects.

Everyone opinion you form comes from personal experiences so if you have lived with black people for 15 yrs then you are bound to view a term they are offended by as derogatory :confused1: It's nature Rams.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> asian. I'd imagine if you were talking to someone from Turkey who appeared Asian, they might get offended :lol:


most of turkey is asian you 'tard. :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> haha damn!, well a lad can try cant he


I'm patiently waiting.......British Rail won't let me book that far in advance


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> OMFG   s'not correct and it's not statement of fact and I am not going to agree with you and my head hurts and I cannot be bothered with all this stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: !
> 
> HOWEVER ...you calling me an idiot :confused1:  :whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> most of turkey is asian you 'tard. :whistling:


why do they get offended when referred to in such a way then,have seen more than a few examples of that on this board alone :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> most of turkey is asian you 'tard. :whistling:


All right, Greek then

All look the same anyway :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

grow up jem


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> grow up jem


Too harsh mate,

She's entitled more than most to have an opinion.

:beer:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> grow up jem


Steady on mate, thats not really called for big guy :confused1:

All of this is largely tongue in cheek is it not!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Too harsh mate,
> 
> She's entitled *more than most* to have an opinion.
> 
> :beer:


whys that?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> grow up jem


Too far! :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

corbuk said:


> whys that?


She has mixed race children and was involved ( in her own words ) with a very large black family for years,

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah id like to know why more than most? because she lives with someone who is black? how does that make it right? some of my cousins are mixed race, so what? that means i have some sort of entitlement to get overly excited if someone mentions the word coloured or half caste etc?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigDom86 said:
 

> grow up jem


uncalled for......



corbuk said:


> whys that?


read the thread,if you know anything about her its fairly obvious.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Too harsh mate,
> 
> She's entitled more than most to have an opinion.
> 
> :beer:


Why? I thought everyone was equal????? :whistling:

This is getting fookin rediculous....now shut it the lot of yeez! Sayyed is making me a rug out of haggis fur! Payment to be claimed on his 20th birthday


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah id like to know why more than most? because she lives with someone who is black? how does that make it right? some of my cousins are mixed race, so what? that means i have some sort of entitlement to get overly excited if someone mentions the word coloured or half caste etc?


But this is something she will have to deal with for her children and TBH she hasnt really been OTT with any of her opinions. Could YOU please explain why you feel she needs to grow up ?

:confused1:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Allright...'black' is rascist and offensive, apparently so is 'coloured'. So how is one supposed to refer to such a person? Or should we do it like in Harry Potter, "the one whos name shall not be pronounced"??!! What the fuuck is going on with this world?!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *Why? I thought everyone was equal?????* :whistling:
> 
> This is getting fookin rediculous....now shut it the lot of yeez! Sayyed is making me a rug out of haggis fur! Payment to be claimed on his 20th birthday


 :lol: This is a whole OTHER thread! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Why? I thought everyone was equal????? :whistling:
> 
> This is getting fookin rediculous....now shut it the lot of yeez! Sayyed is making me a rug out of haggis fur! Payment to be claimed on his 20th birthday


You shuttit, PORRIDGE WOG!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MyVision said:


> Allright...'black' is rascist and offensive, apparently so is 'coloured'. So how is one supposed to refer to such a person? Or should we do it like in Harry Potter, "the one whos name shall not be pronounced"??!! What the fuuck is going on with this world?!


no,if you had read,black isnt racist......


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> But this is something *she will have to deal with for her children *and TBH she hasnt really been OTT with any of her opinions. Could YOU please explain why you feel she needs to grow up ?
> 
> :confused1:


Im sorry but there halfcast not got bloody aids or something. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> You shuttit, PORRIDGE WOG!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


you jockistani bottom end skag snowdrop pr1ck,what you sayin like???!! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It wont let me quote what you said so forgive me if I lose the plot a bit ... :whistling:

Boil me head I will not pmsl :laugh:

But you said you weren't chucking everyone apart from whites in a pot and when you call them coloureds - that's exactly what you are doing and it is this that I don't like 

What gives you the right to set yourself apart from all other skin colours ? are you so special that you should be distinguished from others ? 

Whites

Blacks

Asians

what's the problem with this ?

If someone had a problem with how I was referring to them, then they could correct me - fine, not a worry. If it was an oriental person, I am so ignorant here that I probably would just ask how they classed themselves ...

The black people I have known [ooer missus :tongue: ] are tainted by personal experience of racism - they have grown up with it and dealt with it all their lives so you take stock and are sensitive to their feelings.

It's like erm my father hung himself so I am sensitive to jokes about hanging - friends would therefore [not go out of their way to avoid the topic] but perhaps think twice before telling it because my personal experience has affected me. Now you might say - fook what jem thinks and that's fair enough but I cannot help how I feel inside.

That's the only kind of example I can think of to describe empathy ...why should I stand back and look at the bigger picture ? sometimes the smallest things are the things that hit home the most

......and this is why I don't like the term 'coloureds' :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> no,if you had read,black isnt racist......


But black folk don't all look the same, I mean take you Brian - black and proud - you don't look like Eddie Murphy though, or Mr Eko out of Lost - so you'd probably get quite offended to get lumped in with the blacks?

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think everyone needs to grow up in general. like i said just because someone has a "coloured" person in their family, be it asian, black, chinese, middle eastern or whatever that means they can start getting offended over it or something? like i said i have "coloured" relatives, doesnt mean i get in a huff about it and try to bring attention to myself


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tbh, i thought the 'grow up' comment was out of order...but the one persons opinion is worth more than another is BS! See, i do accept EVERYONES opinions as EQUAL, no one has MORE right to an opinion than anyone else.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Im sorry but there halfcast not got bloody aids or something. :thumbup1:


And if you had read it you would see she is not happy with the term " half cast"

SOOOOOOOOO

are you just looking for a row or something ?

I realise they donmt have aids do you have me down as an idiot ?

She will however have to deal with bigots and racists as will her children !

THAT is why IMO she has a fair knowledge on the subject.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> You shuttit, PORRIDGE WOG!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: your just jealous cause i'm a quaker wog and not a tesco's saver porridge wog:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> :lol: This is a whole OTHER thread! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


mmmmm, you wanna make threads wi me my blue-ish tinged friend??? :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> But black folk don't all look the same, I mean take you Brian - black and proud - you don't look like Eddie Murphy though, or Mr Eko out of Lost - so you'd probably get quite offended to get lumped in with the blacks?
> 
> :lol:


Its Murtaugh bitch MURTAUGH!!!! and i'd appreciate you rememebering this when cheating me in the gym,also a high 5 and such to rememebr my roots when completing a set of herioc proprtions:thumb: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> It wont let me quote what you said so forgive me if I lose the plot a bit ... :whistling:
> 
> Boil me head I will not pmsl :laugh:
> 
> ...


I agree with this - I cannot laugh at certain jokes and what have you due to personal experiences.

But this thread is a different kettle of fish IMO.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i think everyone needs to grow up in general. like i said just because someone has a "coloured" person in their family, be it asian, black, chinese, middle eastern or whatever that means they can start getting offended over it or something? like i said i have "coloured" relatives, doesnt mean i get in a huff about it and try to bring attention to myself


Who's trying to bring attention to themselves - we're having a fookin discussion  People can disagree & discuss differences - it is a forum after all ....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: your just jealous cause i'm a quaker wog and not a tesco's saver porridge wog:lol:


He's not even tesco's saver babe,he's a no named Hitler type brand from Aldi's:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> But black folk don't all look the same, I mean take you Brian - black and proud - you don't look like Eddie Murphy though, or Mr Eko out of Lost - so you'd probably get quite offended to get lumped in with the blacks?
> 
> :lol:


Are you kiddin????? It would mean he wasn't classed as a ginge then:lolhow many black ginger folk have you seen?)


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

weeman said:


> no,if you had read,black isnt racist......


 Some would disagree with you, actually I got told off quite a few times for using this word.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> He's not even tesco's saver babe,he's a no named Hitler type brand from Aldi's:lol: :lol: :lol:


My grandad was german you cheeky tw*t !

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I am officially offended !

How rude ! He couldnt help being a kruat could he !


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Bri is blue tinged and orange topped....he looks like a fcking Irn Bru can! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you kiddin????? It would mean he wasn't classed as a ginge then:lolhow many black ginger folk have you seen?)


i is one bitch,you never wonder why i have that back of flour beside the bed which i scurry away to the bathroom with after sex?

How else do u explain my sexual dominance,think about it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> And if you had read it you would see she is not happy with the term " half cast"
> 
> SOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Bri is blue tinged and orange topped....he looks like a fcking Irn Bru can! :lol:


I actually choked on my voddy there!!!!!!! Reps for that!!!!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> It wont let me quote what you said so forgive me if I lose the plot a bit ... :whistling:
> 
> Boil me head I will not pmsl :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you kiddin????? It would mean he wasn't classed as a ginge then:lolhow many black ginger folk have you seen?)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like l said tho jem finds half cast offensive so is it right to then use the term to refer to her children ?

Surely its about being a decent person and respecting other peoples feelings.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just think the world has gone PC crazy tbh.

if i called a bunch of little white kids acting like a group of monkeys no one would bat an eyelid, but if i said it and they were black kids in the group of white kids, oh then its a different matter and i would get all this blah blah blah racist malarky going on. its like when that shcool teacher asked what the kids wanted to name a toy bear and they said mohammad, and she got arrested over it or whatever. its just ridicolous.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> He's not even tesco's saver babe,he's a no named Hitler type brand from Aldi's:lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS

Dont mention Hitler, you'll offend someone FFS

:lol:

EDIT: you already did, my fellow mong Gemilky (dont mention the war!)

:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


>


You can see the roots on his beard...he is a FAKE ginge!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i just think the world has gone PC crazy tbh.
> 
> if i called a bunch of little white kids acting like a group of monkeys no one would bat an eyelid, but if i said it and they were black kids in the group of white kids, oh then its a different matter and i would get all this blah blah blah racist malarky going on. its like when that shcool teacher asked what the kids wanted to name a toy bear and they said mohammad, and she got arrested over it or whatever. its just ridicolous.


For what its worth mate l totally agree with that point..

:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Corbuk - whether you like it or not, I am offended by the term. So call me what you like for objecting to my children being classed this way. In my eyes, they are not half cast. Not part of a cast system at all.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You lot know how to enjoy Boxing day don't you!? :lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

same:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You lot know how to enjoy Boxing day don't you!? :lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Jem said:


> Corbuk - whether you like it or not, I am offended by the term. So call me what you like for objecting to my children being classed this way. In my eyes, they are not half cast. Not part of a cast system at all.


Im not :beer:

Call your children what you like :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no one is calling your children half caste jem. this is exactly what i was talking about befofre when you like drawing attention to yourself


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MyVision said:


> Some would disagree with you, actually I got told off quite a few times for using this word.


then in that case those people truelly do need a fuking kick in the parts and if they want to be so pedantic about things then tell them to wear a fukin badge that states clearly where the fuk they are from,and both their ethnic,religious preferances.fkn idiots lmao WHAT THE FOOK!!! :confused1:



gemilky69 said:


> My grandad was german you cheeky tw*t !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Bri is blue tinged and orange topped....he looks like a fcking Irn Bru can! :lol:


hoy you fuker!!!! thats Bruist!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> no one is calling your children half caste jem. this is exactly what i was talking about befofre when you like drawing attention to yourself


MATE CORBUCK HAS SAID IT TWICE I THINK !!

READ BACK......


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You lot know how to enjoy Boxing day don't you!? :lol:


Aye Im gonna drink a whole crate of export, and probably snort a **** load of cocaine. If Im really lucky (and I mean really) my fiancee might actually have sex with me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You can see the roots on his beard...he is a FAKE ginge!!!!!!


Why anyone would choose to be a ginge is beyond me. I am cursed with ginger hairs when I grow a beard. I usually just ask someone to club me with a baseball bat so that the bruising and blood covers over the strawberry blonde hairs.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Why anyone would choose to be a ginge is beyond me. I am cursed with ginger hairs when I grow a beard. I usually just ask someone to club me with a baseball bat so that the bruising and blood covers over the strawberry blonde hairs.


People CHOOSE to be ginge simply because they know its how to get a fast track into my pants:lol: I LOVE ginges....but they gotta be natural


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


>


god damn bro,you googled for a long time to find that dintcha?dintcha? :lol: :lol: :lol:



LittleChris said:


> You lot know how to enjoy Boxing day don't you!? :lol:


I speak to the peeps on here more than i talk to my own family,is it not xmas tradition that families fight over the xmas period? :lol: :lol:



Irish Beast said:


> Why anyone would choose to be a ginge is beyond me. I am cursed with ginger hairs when I grow a beard. I usually just ask someone to club me with a baseball bat so that the bruising and blood covers over the strawberry blonde hairs.


me too bro,me too......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> People CHOOSE to be ginge simply because *they know its how to get a fast track into my pants* :lol: I LOVE ginges....but they gotta be natural


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: how come it doesnt work for me then bitch:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Cause you gotta wait till last......get back to the under stair cupboard GIMP!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> no one is calling your children half caste jem. this is exactly what i was talking about befofre when you like drawing attention to yourself


Quite frankly, you're a muppet mate

Just saying :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> god damn bro,you googled for a long time to find that dintcha?dintcha? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nah I just googled ginger cvnt in google images. Only came up with your avatar and that black guy (can I call him that!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry,forgot my place........slut. :huh: :wub:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Quite frankly, you're a muppet mate
> 
> Just saying :thumb:


thats a bit derogatory jem,i mean theres a whole spectrum of muppet out there,he could be like one of the cool muppets from one of The Muppet Show,or he could be one of the naff muppets from the likes of cheapo kids channels,dont be offensive now:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> then in that case those people truelly do need a fuking kick in the parts and if they want to be so pedantic about things then tell them to wear a fukin badge that states clearly where the fuk they are from,and both their ethnic,religious preferances.fkn idiots lmao WHAT THE FOOK!!! :confused1:
> 
> Totally agree :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Quite frankly, you're a muppet mate
> 
> Just saying :thumb:


so your allowed to offend me by calling me a muppet just because i pointed out the obvious? that in every thread you seem to seek attention?

well done.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> thats a bit derogatory jem,i mean theres a whole spectrum of muppet out there,he could be like one of the cool muppets from one of The Muppet Show,or he could be one of the naff muppets from the likes of cheapo kids channels,dont be offensive now:lol: :lol:


OMFG true - very true 

Redefined: a definite low budget muppet - not like Big Bird or Kermit :thumb:

I would offer up a more detailed post but Dom justs writes pathetic little insults so I am being sensitive to his level of wit and understanding ...totally on the level you know ?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> so your allowed to offend me by calling me a muppet just because i pointed out the obvious? that in every thread you seem to seek attention?
> 
> well done.


Posting = Attention seeking :confused1:

Extrapolate on that for me please ....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OI! i am the board attention seeker, JEM......NEGGED for stealing my thunder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> Posting = Attention seeking :confused1:
> 
> Extrapolate on that for me please ....


Fu*k me l crave attention then !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem isn't seeking attention Dom, it was me that started this thread because I got my feathers ruffled elsewhere, it is all just tongue in cheek, and I was kinda drawing Jem in as I am sure she knows... she has been posting in response to stuff, which, to be fair, was maybe a bit knobbish of me to put up as I knew it would get a debate going with her...

Certainly doesnt come over as attention seeking here, think that is harsh mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> so your allowed to offend me by calling me a muppet just because i pointed out the obvious? that in every thread you seem to seek attention?
> 
> well done.


thats getting sooooooooo old now as well,tbh it would be easy to jump on any regular posting member of this board,in stating something like that its a bit weak tbh,i mean technically,we are all here talking on an internet board about our personal experiences,insecurities with ourselves and physical stature not to mention looking for help in guiding us to seeking the perfect body image in our own minds,in which case we are ALL attention seeking,quite literally 



Jem said:


> OMFG true - very true
> 
> Redefined: a definite low budget muppet - not like Big Bird or Kermit :thumb:
> 
> I would offer up a more detailed post but Dom justs writes pathetic little insults so I am being sensitive to his level of wit and understanding ...totally on the level you know ?


aaaaaaaaah gotcha,basically what you ment was he is more like the muppet from say,Moomins,than the likes of the cool ass Animal and Kermit etc:lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Posting = Attention seeking :confused1:
> 
> Extrapolate on that for me please ....


attention seeker=weeman ,whore of the highest order,producing pictures of himself flexing and fuking,and sometiomes both in the same pictorial upload.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> OI! i am the board attention seeker, JEM......NEGGED for stealing my thunder!!!!!!!!!


the board whore yes thats for sure:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

erm sorry,i ment attention whore:whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaah gotcha,basically what you ment was he is more like the muppet from say,Moomins,than the likes of the cool ass Animal and Kermit etc:lol: :lol: .


You got a problem with moomins, you got a problem with me :cursing:

They don't even all look the same yet you are throwing them altogether :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> Posting = Attention seeking :confused1:
> 
> *Extrapolate on that for me please ....[/quote*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

See - now you're getting me in trouble with Mr & Mrs Weeman for trying to steal their crowns 

As for the discussion - what's the problem :confused1: who hates who 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

In a few thousand generations of interbreeding of the races - we'll all be the same.

Apparently the blond hair gene will be gone in a short while already.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> In a few thousand generations of interbreeding of the races - we'll all be the same.
> 
> Apparently the blond hair gene will be gone in a short while already.


Thats quite frightening, the human race might all end up ginger!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats quite frightening, the human race might all end up ginger!!!


Well that will spell the end for tanning saloons


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I understand why people get upset about offensive words but it does get silly when adults deem it necessary to treat other adults like naughty babies. I think everyone should be entitled to air themselves (especially on the internet). If someone has a view or an opinion on something (no matter how extreme) then I think its better that the individual have the chance to let it out, rather than harbour a resentment towards whoever or whatever, and have it fester within them.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> See - now you're getting me in trouble with Mr & Mrs Weeman for trying to steal their crowns
> 
> As for the discussion - what's the problem :confused1: who hates who
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I hate everyone who i haven't slept with or aren't planning to sleep with.......so not many..... :whistling: :lol: In fact i think it leaves RK and Rammers.....i hate you both! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I like @rses,all kinds,particularly small ones but hey,i'm a man whore,i'll take em all.
> 
> oh sorry,different subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Well that will spell the end for tanning saloons


mmmmm a world of gingers.....thats only ever happens in my dreams, i'm all for it!!!!! GREAT idea! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I hate everyone who i haven't slept with or aren't planning to sleep with.......so not many..... :whistling: :lol: In fact i think it leaves RK and Rammers.....i hate you both! :cursing: :laugh:


well i've slept (fnar fnar) with Rams,so i guess that just leaves RK out in the wild,the fkn tall cow she is,fkn tallers,think they can come to our sensible height land and change the rules.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmmm a world of gingers.....thats only ever happens in my dreams, i'm all for it!!!!! GREAT idea! :thumbup1:


nightmares babe,nightmares,its ok,you know i dont take offence anymore,it only makes me harder. :lol:

spit on me.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You got a problem with moomins, you got a problem with me :cursing:
> 
> They don't even all look the same yet you are throwing them altogether :cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: fooker :lol: :lol: :lol:



gemilky69 said:


> Fair point  :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> well i've slept (fnar fnar) with Rams,so i guess that just leaves RK out in the wild,the fkn tall cow she is,fkn tallers,think they can come to our sensible height land and change the rules.......


ooooh noooo not that one again:ban: :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmmm a world of gingers.....thats only ever happens in my dreams, i'm all for it!!!!! GREAT idea! :thumbup1:


You need help!

Psychological not sexual!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> You need help!
> 
> Psychological not sexual!


My psycologist insists that i need LOTS of sexual help:lolshe is a ginger too:whistling:  )


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Just wondering after some comments in another thread about my use of the word coloured.
> 
> I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured".
> 
> ...


Im not reading all 13 pages lol.

IMO the word itself is not racist neither is paki or anything similar. the reason i say this is i have many coloured friends and they call each other paki etc.

One or 2 i used to call them this myself and as we are such good friends it didnt make a dam bit of difference.

Only a racist person sees this and any other similar word as being racist and this goes for both saying it and being on the receiving end.

It can also depend how you are using the words and in what situation etc but in my opinion only racists people no matter tbeir skin colour see these words as racist.

hilly


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Posting = Attention seeking :confused1:
> 
> Extrapolate on that for me please ....


I myself dont have any problems with you seeking attention jem and im sure im their are several of us that would be happy to give you all the attention you require :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> Im not reading all 13 pages lol.
> 
> IMO the word itself is not racist neither is paki or anything similar. the reason i say this is i have many coloured friends and they call each other paki etc.
> 
> ...


Well I don't think it's racist just insensitive hilly ...and I am not going back over it all again :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Well I don't think it's racist just insensitive hilly ...and I am not going back over it all again :thumb:


good dont i was just putting my 2cent in lol it looks like you guys have beaten it to death lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You need to read all 13 pages.......you missed the FAKE ginger!!!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You need to read all 13 pages.......you missed the FAKE ginger!!!!!


Why anyone would fake a genetic defect is beyond me. Thats like me tucking my c0ck between my legs and pretending i dont have one


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.


this is an interesting one......

was at my cousins last night....she is married to an asian guy...not sure if hes sikh or hindu....anyway...she asked where my ma got her **** fae and i was gonna say the Paki's but bit my tongue and said the offie.....when everyone calls it the pakis.....hmmmm


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Why anyone would fake a genetic defect is beyond me. Thats like me tucking my c0ck between my legs and pretending i dont have one


so now your saying its wrong to be a woman and is in fact a genetic defect!!! you vajist!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, women are inferior and should be treated like pieces of meat! But you already practice that!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> this is an interesting one......
> 
> was at my cousins last night....she is married to an asian guy...not sure if hes sikh or hindu....anyway...she asked where my ma got her **** fae and i was gonna say the Paki's but bit my tongue and said the offie.....when everyone calls it the pakis.....hmmmm


Well see - that doesn't happen in Birmingham that I know of - it was the coined phrase in Newcastle when I was little though ...think things have moved on since then but I might be wrong.

In Brum they call it 'the outdoor' [ffs :laugh:]


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Yes, women are inferior and should be treated like pieces of meat! But you already practice that!


I think that is the general belief held on this board :whistling: ...even if it's not, there are few prepared to man the fook up and admit to the contrary


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Well see - that doesn't happen in Birmingham that I know of - it was the coined phrase in Newcastle when I was little though ...think things have moved on since then but I might be wrong.
> 
> In Brum they call it 'the outdoor' [ffs :laugh:]


...the outdoor?...sounds like a toilet in a camping site...:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...the outdoor?...sounds like a toilet in a camping site...:laugh:


Confused the hell out of me when I heard it 

They used to sell beer out of a window at the back of the pub or something along those lines so it was called the outdoor and it stuck :beer:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> I think that is the general belief held on this board :whistling: ...even if it's not, there are few prepared to man the fook up and admit to the contrary


Oh just extrapolate my c0ck woman!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Oh just extrapolate my c0ck woman!!


  

sh!t that was funny :beer:


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

What a read :laugh:

I voted NO but the key word is really 'Context'!

Jackie Chan is allowed to say 'Alright ma *****' in one of the Rushhour films but the girl in Big Brother a few years ago got kicked out for saying the same?

Is it cos he is Chinese he got away with it? :confused1:

Whoa there, who says the moomins ain't cool:cool2:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> sh!t that was funny :beer:


I was having a little chuckle as I typed it


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think it's racist, no. I do think it's inappropriate though. Just because people have a different skin colour, white folk call them 'Coloured' :lol:

There are far many more billions of people in the world that out number White skin people, but they don't call us 'Coloured' because we are of a different skin tone to them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I don't think it's racist, no. I do think it's inappropriate though. Just because people have a different skin colour, white folk call them 'Coloured' :lol:
> 
> There are far many more billions of people in the world that out number White skin people, but they don't call us 'Coloured' because we are of a different skin tone to them.


Dont you bloody start AGAIN !

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you want banning eh !!! Do ye !!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I don't think it's racist, no. I do think it's inappropriate though. Just because people have a different skin colour, white folk call them 'Coloured' :lol:
> 
> There are far many more billions of people in the world that out number White skin people, but they don't call us 'Coloured' because we are of a different skin tone to them.


 :clap: :clap:nice post Sylar - reps when I can



gemilky69 said:


> Dont you bloody start AGAIN !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do you want banning eh !!! Do ye !!!


FPMSL - just when you thought it had allllll gone quiet - in strolls Sylar

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Dont you bloody start AGAIN !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do you want banning eh !!! Do ye !!!


Yes please, I was born with a sole for giving opinionated thoughts, pleasing as much pasty as my bodily fluids allow and a definite sociopath taste for trouble!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

definately not a racist word! too many people just want to play a racism card!

even when i was a steward i KB'd an asian guy cause he was hammered. next thing he's accusing me of being a racist because i wouldn't let him in.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> definately not a racist word! too many people just want to play a racism card!
> 
> *even when i was a steward i KB'd an asian guy cause he was hammered. next thing he's accusing me of being a racist because i wouldn't let him in*.


I see where you're coming from and I will not even start on the playing the race card bollox because nothing annoys me more than that BUT that's another thread entirely. This discussion was deffo not about playing the race card spidey  it was more about semantics really.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I never considered using the term coloured as racist but in the light of what i have read i would think twice about saying it if it has the potential to offend. i think its about using discretion with the company that you are in.

The term paki though i would see as offensive, I wouldnt refer to a pakistani shop keeper as a paki for this reason - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article5496878.ece


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I never considered using the term coloured as racist but in the light of what i have read i would think twice about saying it if it has the potential to offend. i think its about using discretion with the company that you are in.
> 
> The term paki though i would see as offensive, I wouldnt refer to a pakistani shop keeper as a paki for this reason - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/guest_contributors/article5496878.ece


Nice attachment - good read ashcrapper :thumb:

and I love the avi pmsl - we all know a kid like that I think


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> well i've slept (fnar fnar) with Rams,so i guess that just leaves RK out in the wild,the fkn tall cow she is,fkn tallers,think they can come to our sensible height land and change the rules.......


I have a big ass anyways! :lol:

No danger! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well as of right now, 96% have voted that no, it isn't specifically racist

so

I AM TEH WINN3R

FEAR ME AND MY COLOURED REPLY

:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> well as of right now, 96% have voted that no, it isn't specifically rascist
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Racism:ban: right there in bla....i mean multicolouredness:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> well as of right now, 96% have voted that no, it isn't specifically rascist
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Does that make me a loser ? :wacko:

I am strictly black and white


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:ban: :ban: :ban:

:lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

its not racist but if i'm honest i really dont like it

im a black man not coloured


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Does that make me a loser ? :wacko:
> 
> I am strictly black and white


We are all losers in this game Jem, I could quote a joke about the special olympics but dont want to be branded handicap-ist :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> im a black man not coloured


See thats where I get really confused tho, cause the whispering PC brigade have a lot of people thinking its not OK to call someone black either? Banning people from calling a black board etc

Might have to start another poll here :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> :lol:


Ban moi :confused1:



bizzlewood said:


> its not racist but if i'm honest i really dont like it
> 
> im a black man not coloured


One person - just one person !



rs007 said:


> We are all losers in this game Jem, I could quote a joke about the special olympics but dont want to be branded handicap-ist :lol:


Very deep 

Think poll was flawed though  I never thought it was racist just insensitive - perhaps if it had been worded differently then the results may have been different ? Perhaps ....or maybe not 

I am not starting the ball rolling again .... I am off to make a hot chocolate :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sup ma ******!!!!!!!! ooh racism!!! the pc brigade are right sad [email protected], there's nowt wrong with a bit of blatant abuse, its what makes the world go round lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I think saying someone is black, brown, white, coloured... Its all wrong.

Its all racist.

If you call someone fat or skinny, well don`t, it is fattist.

Don`t even think about saying something against women or men in particular, this is sexist.

And don`t breach health and safety laws. You will get sued.

FCUKING CRAZY COUNTRY.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ban moi :confused1:


No - ya silly [email protected] - Ramsay! :lol: :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess there has to be a word just to differentiate skin tone for hundreds of reasons.

Most are going to sound dumb to be be honest...."Pale", Beige, creamey, alabastor, brown...

They are all going to sound a bit sh1t really. Black and white will probably endure as the best of a bad bunch TBH


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> its not racist but if i'm honest i really dont like it
> 
> im a black man not coloured


I totally get that! I do tell me nana all the time, but she grew up believing that WAS the right, accepting terminology. I think its down to all the crazy pc merchants nowadays tbh, folk don't know what they are and are not allowed to say, and its not 'acceptable' to ask...(again decided by a bunch of white men and women, not those concerned ie, anyone who isn't white-most ofthe world ) Thing is, when she was young calling a black man 'black' WAS seen as offensive, so she shrieks back in horror if i ever use the term for skin colour..... :blink: Just a generation gap i guess.



rs007 said:


> See thats where I get really confused tho, cause the whispering PC brigade have a lot of people thinking its not OK to call someone black either? Banning people from calling a black board etc
> 
> Might have to start another poll here :lol:


As above, times change, with all the 'assumed' pc [email protected] worry no one knows what to call a blackboard/chalkboard. I would like to point out that my wee lass's school, has 'white' boards....why don't those (white) guys who said a chalkboard couldn't be called a blackboard, even though they are black....why aren't they jumping on that:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> No - ya silly [email protected] - Ramsay! :lol: :tongue: :thumb:


Oh :beer:



Uriel said:


> I guess there has to be a word just to differentiate skin tone for hundreds of reasons.
> 
> Most are going to sound dumb to be be honest...."Pale", Beige, creamey, alabastor, brown...
> 
> They are all going to sound a bit sh1t really. Black and white will probably endure as the best of a bad bunch TBH


Quite agree Uriel :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think most peiople round us are anglo saxon racist [email protected], they dont understand the pc brigade and just want to kill them hahaha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I guess there has to be a word just to differentiate skin tone for hundreds of reasons.
> 
> Most are going to sound dumb to be be honest....*"Pale", Beige, creamey, alabastor, brown...*
> 
> They are all going to sound a bit sh1t really. Black and white will probably endure as the best of a bad bunch TBH


Sounds like a 'changing rooms' choose a paint colour:lol: You forgot magnolia:laugh:

I go from blue-ish tinge to darker than olive tone....depending on how much money the tanning salon has made from me at any given time:whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i think most peiople round us are anglo saxon racist [email protected], they dont understand the pc brigade and just want to kill them hahaha


Oi! I am a Weegie, nae anglo feckin onyhin:lol:

Thats RACIST!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I guess there has to be a word just to differentiate skin tone for hundreds of reasons.
> 
> Most are going to sound dumb to be be honest...."*Pale", Beige, creamey, alabastor, brown...*
> 
> They are all going to sound a bit sh1t really. Black and white will probably endure as the best of a bad bunch TBH


Sounds like a bukkake competition to me! :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Oi! I am a Weegie, nae anglo feckin onyhin:lol:
> 
> Thats RACIST!!!!! :whistling:


 oh no i'm gonna get done by the brigade!!!!!!!! bends over ready to take it!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i think most peiople round us are anglo saxon racist [email protected], they dont understand the pc brigade and just want to kill them hahaha


Would have thought they were Celts/Picts in Wales? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I dont like it when people call me "bro" :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm english and been home all day, lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Sounds like a bukkake competition to me! :lol:


Officer....I was gang Bukkake'd...

"Whit coulour whur they hen?"

A bit peach!

Not going to work is it? :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Sounds like a bukkake competition to me! :lol:


 :lol: I can't believe i'm the board slut and missed that!!!!!!!! There i am talkiin about paint colours-i'm a [email protected]!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Officer....I was gang Bukkake'd...
> 
> "Whit coulour whur they hen?"
> 
> ...


Hmm, overlooked that part.... :cool2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dan said:


> I dont like it when people call me "bro" :lol:


Yeah, i don't like that either


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dan said:


> I dont like it when people call me "bro" :lol:


I love calling people Bro...it's funny and endearring because it's so not what I should call someone:lol:

Does that make sense?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: I can't believe i'm the board slut and missed that!!!!!!!! There i am talkiin about paint colours-i'm a [email protected]!


Well I did notice the brown in Urinals post but I couldn't remember the technical term for sh1tting on people for sexual pleasure. :lol:

Does anyone know the technical term?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

SCAT-YUKKKKKKK!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.


Agree.... its no worse that calling a Scottish person a Scot IMO.... Its just an abbreviation.



R84 said:


> I'm coloured (I'm neither black nor white) and I couldn't give two hoots. It *can* be used in a rascist way, but in those cases the intention is usually very clear. I'm in the "it's about context" group.
> 
> Would you find it offensive if I called you white?


Am ill and no way am gonna read all this thread... but this is what I was gonna say.

As I understand it, Black is black, white is white, and coloured is mixed race ie black/white.

I gather that these are also the politically correct terms to use in South Africa too... if you look at their demographic reports etc you will see numbers of citizens listed as white, black, coloured, indian etc....


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i hear you all and i've been called coloured before and it felt negative cant tell you why

i dont make an issue of correcting it because there isnt any malicious intent


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Agree.... its no worse that calling a Scottish person a Scot IMO.... Its just an abbreviation.
> 
> Am ill and no way am gonna read all this thread... but this is what I was gonna say.
> 
> ...


SA is a different kettle of fish entirely though zar although I agree with all except the coloured for mixed race part...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Officer....I was gang Bukkake'd...
> 
> "Whit coulour whur they hen?"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:crying


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

political correctness has sadely robbed us of most of our sense of humour


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i hear you all and i've been called coloured before and it felt negative cant tell you why
> 
> i dont make an issue of correcting it because there isnt any malicious intent


which was my original statement to Tasty in the Heather Small thread which kicked this whole thing off :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I did a Diversity and Discrimination course a while back.

The term coloured is out-dated and should not be used in my work place.

Black should be used to refer to Afro-Caribbean and African. Although you really should identify them by nationality. eg Jamican or Nigerian.

Asian can be used as a term but care should be taken due to religeous differences. Again it is best to refer to them by nationality. eg Pakistani or Chinese (not paki or ******..)

Also out is the term non-white. The new phrase for this is visible minorities. Ethnic minorities is also acceptable.

The generally consensus is that nationality should be used. British born people are British irrespective of what they look like.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> The generally consensus is that nationality should be used. British born people are British irrespective of what they look like.


Thats fvcking useless.

Say someone rapes you in the bottom while you are standing in a dark alley minding your own business.

Police officer: "can you describe the man that violated your bottom"

Me: "yes of course officer, it was a big British dude"

:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> I did a Diversity and Discrimination course a while back.
> 
> The term coloured is out-dated and should not be used in my work place.
> 
> ...


 yeah you are right its all a loade of bullsh1t, who the fook do these fookers think they are telling us what we can or cant say!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kezz said:


> yeah you are right its all a loade of bullsh1t, who the fook do these fookers think they are telling us what we can or cant say!!


Shut it, Sheep shagging taff

edit, forgot smillie in case anyone thought I was seirous :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Thats fvcking useless.
> 
> Say someone rapes you in the bottom while you are standing in a dark alley minding your own business.
> 
> ...


I doubt you'd go to the cops. Probably ask for his phone number. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> I doubt you'd go to the cops. Probably ask for his phone number. :lol:


 :lol:

I love this board. And I love you guys.

And I love your humour.

Just sayin

:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Shut it, Sheep shagging taff
> 
> edit, forgot smillie in case anyone thought I was seirous :lol:


 ooh you are just jelous of our deviant passtimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> I did a Diversity and Discrimination course a while back.
> 
> The term coloured is out-dated and should not be used in my work place.
> 
> ...


But until you establish WHAT nationality the person is?????? I have 'black' traits and 'white' traits, i have also been told i have Italian traits and the odd person who thinks my eyes say somewhere else in the world.....so it isn't just traits, all this people look the same shoite! its BS, everyone looks different, its not like all people from any nation look alike, just folks ignorance to see more than skin colour. Features for instance, my features are a mixed bag, my skin tone, as said varies, depending on how much sunbedding i do, i prefer me with more tan than less:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> Thats fvcking useless.
> 
> Say someone rapes you in the bottom while you are standing in a dark alley minding your own business.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Can you imagine CRIMEWATCH in a few years? All the pics will be in hb6 outlines, no shading or lack of light shading, or anything inbetween, so as to not offend anyone. (there is good and bad in every race that ever was....)


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> The generally consensus is that nationality should be used. British born people are British irrespective of what they look like.


That is total 100% Political Correctness bullsh!t personified 10 fold!

Being born in a certain country does not denote your race. These PC cnut-wicks create problems where there aren't any. The idiots constantly have a lottery giant shaped finger pointing down on anyone that isn't white!

To the PC folks - Stop drawing attention to anyone that looks different to you and stop making up silly bullsh!t sanctimonious PC rules on their behalf ffs! Keep your platitudes' to your self. That kind of crap leads to, and promotes segregation!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

who takes them serious


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

What about calling Purple Aki "Purps" is that wrong?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DangerousDaren said:


> I can tell you that in america it is they take there civil rights there serouis


Aye but were america not one of the worst offenders with respect to slavery etc? Can anyone say guilt complex?

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> What about calling Purple Aki "Purps" is that wrong?


Might have known you'd bring purps into it ...you wubs him


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well true, but africans sold them to the traders for a mighty profit, then we are made to feel guilty for it when it was fook all to do with us, and anyway years before that 20% of anglo saxons were slaves and even more were semi slaves and i dont see any fookers moeaning about that


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Jem said:


> Might have known you'd bring purps into it ...you wubs him


 purps is a legend!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> What about calling Purple Aki "Purps" is that wrong?


Its some sort of 'ist' i'm sure......i LOVE Purple Aki......but thats cause i got a vag and no muscles:lol:



rs007 said:


> Aye but were america not one of the worst offenders with respect to slavery etc? Can anyone say guilt complex?
> 
> :lol:





Kezz said:


> well true, but africans sold them to the traders for a mighty profit, then we are made to feel guilty for it when it was fook all to do with us, and anyway years before that 20% of anglo saxons were slaves and even more were semi slaves and i dont see any fookers moeaning about that


My kids think i'm a fookin slave! BOTH of them! Bri does his fair share, but i get revenge in his case:lol:

so are they 'mummyist'? or 'wifieist'????


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> purps is a legend!!! :thumb:


Thats racist,,,its actually Akinwale,well something along those lines,it was hard to remember when getting fudge packed by a 13" weapon. :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> Thats racist,,,its actually Akinwale,well something along those lines,it was hard to remember when getting fudge packed by a 13" weapon. :whistling:


That was me in one of my fetish modes...purps fetish....  Now lets get reverse piggyback..... :devil2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I love calling people Bro...it's funny and endearring because it's so not what I should call someone:lol:
> 
> Does that make sense?


yeah blud


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

A black guy came to where I work the other day and while we were talking we got onto the subject of pc and he said he see's that white people get very nervous more so these days when talking to him through fear of saying something that is deemed racist by other white people and not by himself he it has said it's all got out of hand .


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i put for the context it is used!!!!

right as i'm bored and have nothing to do,and have no more alcohol...i'll clear some things up for the narrow minded!!!

you can use anything out of context and in context,so breaking it down...something can be used to upset someone,and then something can be so in context that say for e.g a lawyer uses the terminology in context with what somebody else was saying so its not in bad stead!!!

anyway there are loads of examples for this...

but i dont know if i read correctly...but somebody did say,white people dont get offended by anyone calling them white(why would they?)...hahahahahahaha...this is as good as saying my best mate is black...those ones make me laugh!!!!

hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!

right...the reason why black,asian,chinese minorities get offended is because...

no,hold on let me use the title of the thread,coloured...if you use coloured,it is an expression,just like *****,blacky,******,paki or some other derogatory term to belittle someone firstly...but on par with this is to actually differentiate these people,to make them know they are of a lesser class,that they are different!!!

for example,when i was pre juniors,i used to get called *******,choccy,go wash that s*t off,paki's,go home,alright for you,you wont get burnt,etc etc etc...anything and everything was thrown at me...and i used to walk to school...not knowing i was any different til this started happenening...i even was blunted or blind to it,i knew there was something directed at me,but i didnt know what it was all about til i got older or some of the other "coloured kids" would point it out,that those kids are being bad to me...but still didnt understand...i thought i was the same...talked the same,acted the same,played the same stuff,liked the same things,ate the same foods...then as i grew up...i was getting singled out,persecuted for being a different "colour"...

so using terms and derogatory remarks in a certain context is bad,nasty...pretty much selfish,old fashioned and plain narrow minded...

because you as a "coloured" are no different,you just got different skin colour,so why are you called names,cos people think your different,something strange or wrong with you perhaps(not these days)

but then,when grew up in a white area,in the days where there were plenty of skinheads who used to throw stones at me,chase me,spit at us,yep when me n my mum used to walk up the shops...funny,those people listened to our music,hahaha...then got a good kicking when i was old enough...

anyway...singling out someone because they was born a certain way,is the same as singling out a blind person born that way,and being friggin nasty to him/her for being born that way...or a disabled person or somebody with a genetic abnormality...

so getting back to it,somebody who is white,will never know what it is like to be different,alienated...you have not been labelled as the lesser minority or anything...so when somebody calls you a white this or that...why the hell is it gonna be offensive if there is no stigma attached to it other than being called a something after the initial white term!!!!!!!!

so why oh why do white folk think oh it doesnt bother me...well it wouldnt...but if your born a colour,then f*cked up,name called,belittled,segregated when young,told your different,wrong,scum,filth,dont belong,attacked etc etc etc...you know your a minority,lesser than white folk,because they are the majority...and you are the minority...so the seggy is still there because we are still minority,just because of numbers!!!

so when you know you've been singled out for the way you was born(although racism is well underground now)the way i grew up...yes it did hurt being called something else....

i would prefer to be referred to as that bloke...not the black bloke or the asian bloke or the chineses bloke...just that bloke...if a person really dont know who i am after a deep description,throw in the colour for finalisation!!!

seriously...being born a certain way,should not be treated any different,but then picking on or raising awareness for no apparent reason to say right here he/she is...whats the point...

so for the white folk who dont feel anything or understand...you will understand it if you have ever been picked on or bullied,thats what most ******* had to go through pre 80's constantly...but you know what i never held it against anyone,only if i got into a fight over it,but it dont stick in my mind from the past...i just think,afraid of what they didnt understand,now they love me,especially the women...sorry,i'm joking!!!!

but being different,dont need to feel like i'm different,nobody is superior or inferior...all the same,just people wanna classify or be into taxonomy...should i say be into classing people,pigeon holing,stereotyping etc etc

thing is we all stereo-type to some degree,but there is going too far sometimes,and this might indicate you have an insecurity of some sort,or lack of education/understanding or social skills to adapt!!!!

so this should give you a little insight into what its like being a *****,coloured etc etc...

if you dont understand,then you will never...then this is just you being ignorant...just remember...its catching....aaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

seriously,put yourself in the other persons view to try understand it...then apply this to all other aspects of life and you will become a better person!!!

full stop,i'm out,written out done for...but i love ya all...and hope you all had a good xmas,stuffed like a cnut,top button undone all day and peed off at the re-runs and have a great new year filled with great things...looking forward to the worlds strongest man too!!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i put for the context it is used!!!!
> 
> right as i'm bored and have nothing to do,and have no more alcohol...i'll clear some things up for the narrow minded!!!
> 
> ...


The bolded bit is the word my Papa used, i HATE it! Can't even bring myself to type it, but thats what he was brought up saying! He doesn't even understand WHY it is derogetory:blink: He had black friends, he had friends of every nationality ffs! Just things were different when he grew up, both for whites AND any nationality in the country at that time. Was just the way it was. Now don't get me wrong, i'm not saying this is right, not by a long shot(and many arguments have occured between me and him on his 'way' (not just on racism, on ost views on life/the world/age/race/sex.....in /fact any 'pigeon hole' that exisists!

Now i waas brought up with all sexualities/races/religions, me mam had a diverse group of friends. I NEVER thought it was strange to think 2 men could be in love, i never thought it was strange to see two women kiss, even though we didn't have an ethnic minority run corner shop(ours was run by a ****** called Harry-top guy! ) i was used to a good mix of people coming and going from our house(all religions/races/sexualities, anything that is traditionally 'different' so to speak. I THOUGHT my family had brought me up to know about all the 'ism's'.......

Here's the funny(for me mortifying on realisation) part......my mam had always said things like 'do you think i came up the Clyde in a banana boat?' if i tried to pull the wool over her eyes when i was young, we called the Pakistsni run shop the Paki's, My family called the Itslians the Tallies etc. I remember once questioning the banana boat thing, not from a racism point of view, just from a childs pov, she drew me a picture of a wee man(white) in a banana skin boat on a river...i was around 5 or 6ish. It never entered my head to look further.......i just took it as one of those things you tell your kids(i tell mines if they don't wynd their belly buttons their bums will fall off, we have a daily 'tightening' session:laugh: ) You can imagine how horrified i was when i was working with a group of Pakistani's and repeated the cartoon-ish(i thought) saying, when Bri took me to the side and said i was bang outa line i didn't get it..........when he explained i was, well, mortified doesn't even begin to cover it! I couldn't believe i never worked it out, it just didn't enter my head! I was *19* when the penny finally dropped. Tbh, the only racism i had realised i was experiencing or seeing was against me(for being Scottish, by some Londoners....and it was a bit of a shock!) It made me second guess whether ANYTHING i thought could be deemed as racist! I did eventually start to relax again just a little bit wiser as to the meanings behind stuff i thought was innocent.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

No of course its not, what a load of bollox. I read the post and it wasnt derogatory in anyway, so I dont see how someone could take issue with it.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> No of course its not, what a load of bollox. I read the post and it wasnt derogatory in anyway, so I dont see how someone could take issue with it.


IU Agrew and by thw way hit user Cp as i habve left you something whikle i am a bit driunk lol 

LMAO


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm scared :death:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

I've read a fair bit of this post but not all, so forgive me if I'm repeating anything.

Being British but of Caribbean roots, makes me black! I am offended by & cringe at the word coloured, not because I wish to jump on any bandwagon, have a chip on my shoulder or think I'm owed anything, but just because it does to me have an unsavoury note.

I say this as it hints at separating white from everybody else in a somewhat suggestive, superior way. I'm not saying that everybody who uses the term actually means it like that, but the underlying tone is there. What it implies is....there's white & there's coloured!

All the black people I know feel the same way & if the word coloured is used in my presence I'd politely correct that person or ask them not to use it. I wouldn't be drawn into an argument with them about it but if they insisted on using it again, I would walk away.

In my opinion people should be described as, (in no particular order)....white, black, mediterranean, asian, oriental, arabic & mixed race. This covers all skin types/appearances & can in no way be mistaken for anything other than a descriptive word.

The problem with using the term coloured to describe someone is that if just one person takes offence to anyone using that word, maybe they should be intelligent, understanding & respectful enough to realise it shouldn't be used. Again, not wishing to upset anybody that still thinks it's ok to use those words, just my opinion.

The term halfe-caste is also a NO-NO! My children are mixed race & NOT subject to any caste system, which if you know anything about it is completely wrong. (Nobody is better than nor beneath anybody else). No offence to any Hindu's reading this but what is accepted & works(?) in Hindu society is just not correct in the UK.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigStew said:


> I've read a fair bit of this post but not all, so forgive me if I'm repeating anything.
> 
> Being British but of Caribbean roots, makes me black! I am offended by & cringe at the word coloured, not because I wish to jump on any bandwagon, have a chip on my shoulder or think I'm owed anything, but just because it does to me have an unsavoury note.
> 
> ...


*Pretty much sums it up really, no one meant to cause offence at all and l'm pretty sure Rams would respect the wishes of anyone not to be called it.*

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Black man could say "I met a colooured mate 2 weeks ago". About a White freind .....

I don't give a ****, if I want to describe someone as coloured I will , i'm not about too fcking go through a-z .

Were all ****ing colours anyway


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tbh this countries far too petty. black, white, yellow, green i hate everyone equally


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Interesting that from reading all this, the only people who can't comprehend why it would be offensive are the old peaches. Apart from dom though nobody was out of order for the most part which makes a change!

As for the slut comment



weeman said:


> well that depends entirely who your talking too:whistling: guess thats an excellent example of one of the poll options right there :thumb:


it was from personal experience! I always call my mrs a slut, and she actually quite likes it and it's a running joke I call most of my close female mates sluts too (in a nice way! this sounds awful as I type it! haha) but when recently I was outside the pub, walked up to my mate and this bird and said hello to him, and acknowledge her with a nod and a casual "alright mate, alright youngslut" without really thinking... Needless to say her fella wasn't too happy, he would not accept any manner of apology and nutted me! She was a definite slut though.


----------



## uk-lion (Nov 7, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> tbh this countries far too petty. black, white, yellow, green i hate everyone equally


what about Gingers? (be careful,lol).

ive just asked my girlfriend who is black, from west indian parents and she says the term coloured although she does not consider it racist she deffinatley doesnt like it, she finds it demeaning she says she is black and that is the term all african carribean people would prefer. agree with big stew here.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BigStew said:


> No offence to any Hindu's reading this but what is accepted & works(?) in Hindu society is just not correct in the UK.


Is That comment racist? If Stew as a black guy made it, or would it appear racist, only if I (a white bloke) said it?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigStew said:


> I've read a fair bit of this post but not all, so forgive me if I'm repeating anything.
> 
> Being British but of Caribbean roots, makes me black! I am offended by & cringe at the word coloured, not because I wish to jump on any bandwagon, have a chip on my shoulder or think I'm owed anything, but just because it does to me have an unsavoury note.
> 
> ...


Nice post :thumbup1: don't see how any fair minded person could object to it


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Its took me about 20 mins to answer this and iv deleted it several times :lol:

Im just gonna say iv read thread and still dont think the word coloured is rasist unless said in a aggressive rasist way.


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah apparently it is mate, didn't use to be though.


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

leafman said:


> Its took me about 20 mins to answer this and iv deleted it several times :lol:
> 
> Im just gonna say iv read thread and still dont think the word coloured is rasist unless said in a aggressive rasist way.


Would agree with you mate, alot of it depends on how the individual takes it though. It's like a ****ing mine field and 1 I always try to avoid.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> original post has now been deleted.....


Amen brother! :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Please explain ....my little brain cannot comprehend the irony of this - it just sounds insulting to me ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I to am a white supre wotsit !

I have had NO MT or sunbed sessions for weeks and l now take the word honky to a whole new level !!

I'll sort it in the new year !!


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Apologies to all those offended.

It really wasn't meant to.

I was just trying to point out the absurdity that exists surrounding all the different elements of the race issue and who can say what to who.

Sincerely no offense intended. 

SCZ


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> Apologies to all those offended.
> 
> It really wasn't meant to.
> 
> ...


I appreciated it anyway.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well then I don't understand - explain it to me chris

You think you are supreme because you are white. Is this what being a white supremacist means ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I voted yes.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

As a half-Italian I have been referred to as coloured - what it does or so it seems to me is to lump all people who are 'not-British' in one amorphous lump, making us 'other'. That's the times it's been used against me. I would say what it does is make black, brown, yellow etc people all part of the sinister immigrants. So yeah I think it's racist but each to their own


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a multi colured supremacist..........


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> The bolded bit is the word my Papa used, i HATE it! Can't even bring myself to type it, but thats what he was brought up saying! He doesn't even understand WHY it is derogetory:blink: He had black friends, he had friends of every nationality ffs! Just things were different when he grew up, both for whites AND any nationality in the country at that time. Was just the way it was. Now don't get me wrong, i'm not saying this is right, not by a long shot(and many arguments have occured between me and him on his 'way' (not just on racism, on ost views on life/the world/age/race/sex.....in /fact any 'pigeon hole' that exisists!
> 
> Now i waas brought up with all sexualities/races/religions, me mam had a diverse group of friends. I NEVER thought it was strange to think 2 men could be in love, i never thought it was strange to see two women kiss, even though we didn't have an ethnic minority run corner shop(ours was run by a ****** called Harry-top guy! ) i was used to a good mix of people coming and going from our house(all religions/races/sexualities, anything that is traditionally 'different' so to speak. I THOUGHT my family had brought me up to know about all the 'ism's'.......
> 
> Here's the funny(for me mortifying on realisation) part......my mam had always said things like 'do you think i came up the Clyde in a banana boat?' if i tried to pull the wool over her eyes when i was young, we called the Pakistsni run shop the Paki's, My family called the Itslians the Tallies etc. I remember once questioning the banana boat thing, not from a racism point of view, just from a childs pov, she drew me a picture of a wee man(white) in a banana skin boat on a river...i was around 5 or 6ish. It never entered my head to look further.......i just took it as one of those things you tell your kids(i tell mines if they don't wynd their belly buttons their bums will fall off, we have a daily 'tightening' session:laugh: ) You can imagine how horrified i was when i was working with a group of Pakistani's and repeated the cartoon-ish(i thought) saying, when Bri took me to the side and said i was bang outa line i didn't get it..........when he explained i was, well, mortified doesn't even begin to cover it! I couldn't believe i never worked it out, it just didn't enter my head! I was *19* when the penny finally dropped. Tbh, the only racism i had realised i was experiencing or seeing was against me(for being Scottish, by some Londoners....and it was a bit of a shock!) It made me second guess whether ANYTHING i thought could be deemed as racist! I did eventually start to relax again just a little bit wiser as to the meanings behind stuff i thought was innocent.


i totally understand this mrs W...becuase my ex's mum from liverpool,used to say all kinds in front of me,but i used to say to her,please dont say that in front of me or the kids...she didnt know any different,that was how she was raised,there was not many coloured folk about at all,only the few she'd of seen coming off the boats(you saying about boats,i still say freshies straight off the boat,but it must be a lesser offensive if coming from me,explain later)...but i absolutely understand...tis why i said for lack of understanding or education...just being told that this is why this or that person is different...

i've grown up with so many white mates who have come from the same background,where the corner shop was called the paki shop,or few rasta's were called golli-wogs n other names,heck all it was,was lack of education and understanding...it is understood more nowadays,whether it be PC or not,but back then...nobody knew any different,it was the norm etc...

now that white folk have got black,asian,chinese etc friends...they understand and know what is upsetting or what demoralises their friends,because they was born that way!!!

i mean pre 90's,white folk,black folk and all the other groups stuck to their own,nowadays,people have integrated,so we all know about each other...we all know that you wouldnt just go up to a chinese man and say alright ******,because thats bang out of order,but unconsciously folk do say,i'm having a ****** tonight...but mean no harm...or having an indian...i understand the old fashoined views and the old skool ways,just set in their ways,change and different colours were strange,new and what you didnt understand,you feared and lashed out...because they were different...totally understood this...thats why i love all my friends n folk,my family is pretty diverse too...i have white,black and asian and allsorts in my family!!!

now the oldies have been around it,their grandkids have coloured friends,even the old racist folk,even some of the worst racists i knew,now have mixed race children no...strange but true,and when you speak to folk now,they say i love my jordan he's such a good boy etc etc etc...

just change,thats all,some of us are scared of change and rebel,some of us think we will lose everything if this happens,it wont!!!!

just like a change in your bodybuilding program,dont be afraid of change or difference,just embrace it!!!!

although the recent bombings...have done no favours for the muslims...and the sudden influx of immigrnats has caused massive resentment...i resent it too,cos i feel i'm not one of those asylum seeker types,or freeloaders,or for that fact new age chavs...i know of all my older friends n family,saying pretty nasty things about these new immigrants too...i have even caught myself saying things about the somalians...

although good n bad everywhere...there are things being lost because of the downfall in certain aspects of communication and community...

some changes are not for the better,but my lot from back in the 60's,we're accepted,settled,worked,payed taxes and conformed...i live a great life,love loadsa folk,black,white,asian or such like...and i dont hate anyone who lacks the education on folk cos they are different,but they have never encountered them,themselves but just heard other folk talk about em!!!!

so mrs W,your cool as...i understand that totally,and where your coming from!!!


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

essex boy....re-your post #288.

No, my comment is not racist, whether I said it or you did! Without giving the full lowdown on the caste system, the brief version of supposedly 4 tiers of class means you don't associate, talk to, deal with etc, people from a lesser class. It is practiced in Hindu society & (I presume) is accepted & works for them but could anybody see that working here without total anarchy?

Jem....re-your post #299.

Thanks.

(My ex feels & says the same as you).


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I sent some time in South Africa a few years ago.

Out there black is black, coloured meant mixed race.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nelson said:


> I sent some time in South Africa a few years ago.
> 
> Out there black is black, coloured meant mixed race.


Nice - so I've heard - last time I looked I wasn't in south africa though


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Nelson said:


> I sent some time in South Africa a few years ago.
> 
> Out there black is black, coloured meant mixed race.


South Africa is not a good example or role model on race relations.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I'm a multi colured supremacist..........


A multi coloured, pipe smoking popeye wannabe supremacist !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> South Africa is not a good example or role model on race relations.


Aye - you would think that ahem, that was obvious - but perhaps not


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Calling someone colored is not in anyway racist!. Just like we refer to black people, white people in many ways. It does depend on the situation and context its used.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

When I was at school, I was actually taught in classroom to use the word coloured when referring to Black people......My mum, who was married to a black guy from Nevis for 20 yrs, uses the term coloured also, as that is what he preferred.

I do remember when I was say 12 or so, (I didn't know any better, as it is what everyone was calling them) asked me what I wanted for my birthday, so I said "well, I think I'd like a wog box",) I got a wog box alright, straight alongside the chops...... :lol:

Now I didn't realise this was racist, obviously I grew to know it is not a term to be used. But my step dad was the coolest bloke ever....Always dressed smart, worked in the same place for 40 yrs, and used to love a few beers and putting his 50p bets on in the bookies......He died about 3 years ago from lung cancer and never smoked a cigarette (or a jamaican woodbine) in his life. The fact my mum smoked like 60 a day with the windows closed might have had something to do with it lol.

Anyway back on subject, I think it's all about education......I mean Alf Garnett was always saying "nig-nogs" and back in the 70's this was top tv, yet they learned to educate themmselves to the fact it was not a nice term....(although it did used to make me laugh my socks off, he was one funny geezer) basically, whatever the term, imo, if it offends someone, don't use it.....or not so they can hear it anyway 

My grandad still does use the term ********, but he's in his 80's, set in his waysand all the educating in the world is not going to change that. But I bet he don't have many black friends :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yup, my Papa is in his very late 70's......but he did have friends of all sorts of nationalities.......as long as they didn't support rangers footie club they were sound as a pound thats Weeginess for ya!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know racism is still an issue but IMO opininon we have come a long way to eradicate it.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Nelson said:


> I sent some time in South Africa a few years ago.
> 
> Out there black is black, coloured meant mixed race.


i dont think you should south africa of all places as an example

with regards to the coloured term can that be used for all people who arent white so for instance is an oriental person coloured?


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> South Africa is not a good example or role model on race relations.


I wasn't suggesting it was mate.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Mother of God! What a read lol

It's very easy to determine if a spoken word has a racist undertone unless as ant said you are very young, written word though - using the original incident as a prime example - can be a nightmare to decipher.

One of my best mate's is Chinese, when he forgets his key and I have to open the door for him I say stuff like.. "About time, I ordered 2 hours ago you pr1ck" and I'm always taking the **** out of him when he cook's.. rice again eh Ken? He know's I'm joking, I have him in stitches constantly, he even pushes me to think of new material! Does that make me racist? Hardly. But if I was to write that on a forum post I'd be tarred and feathered and quite rightly so for being that ignorant of others feelings.

As for the original question, I can see why it would be considered a derogative term yeah of course, but I also feel that this country is far too f*cking sensitive regarding skin 'colour' and things like the black sheep nursery rhyme being changes p*ss me off no end. Pure madness. Won't be long until the British flag has it's colours changed at this rate!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tough subject!

I think that some people can make racist comments without even realising what they have done. Does that make it racist? not imo as the offence was not intentional.

Also, some people can be intentionally very racist without using any of the obvious racist words.

Its not the words that are racist, its the context in which they are used.

IMO any word can and often will be deemed racist or offensive to someone somewhere.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone remember "Love thy Neighbour"

Comedy about ***** and Honky neighbours, some tree huggers would find it

offensive but it was funny as imo, my mate who was black Mauritian thought it

was the best programme on TV and we were only around 11 or 12

Funny how we are told what to think in nearly every walk of life now, George

Orwell was eerily near to the truth with 1984


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

I keep coming back to this post as it's so educational.

Now some people who have responded will not like what I have to say but that's tough (seeing as you can't understand or respect 'coloured' is a term that really should NOT be used).

Lots claim not to be racist or discriminatory, but why then would you persist in thinking it ok to use a demeaning term when just about every 'non-white' person (& lots of white people - big thanks!) who has messaged on here is 'shouting out loud' at you to desist? Is it really that difficult to understand & simply not use it? Or is there just so much intrinsic racism out there that people just don't care to bother thinking & consider others feelings? By that I mean if you are not racist or discriminatory & don't see skin colour, why then is it....white & (everyone else) coloured?

I'm not over-sensitive, not looking for an argument & not playing the race card, but just find it sadly amusing people can simply ignore something that others find slightly objectionable.

Sure someone will quote the (current) 'result' of this poll at me but please bear in mind it is a major fcuked up, flawed vote! Even though it would be discriminatory, the result would be entirely different if only 'non-whites' voted wouldn't it? Or can you not see that?


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not just say Black and White that way everyone knows were they stand.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

BigStew said:


> I keep coming back to this post as it's so educational.
> 
> Now some people who have responded will not like what I have to say but that's tough (seeing as you can't understand or respect 'coloured' is a term that really should NOT be used).
> 
> ...


As I said in my post mate on the previous page...In school I would get in trouble for referring to blacks as balcks and we were taught in class to refer to black people as cloured...Even my step father who was from Nevis hated being called black and preferred cloured.....so I think it differs tbh....

If someone tells me it offends them, they only need to tell me once and it will not be used again, however others will hate the term black and prefer the word coloured......

personally I couldn't give two fcuks what someones skin colour is, as long as they are kosher (no offence meant to muslims here... :lol: ), that's good enough for me.....

Another thing, again, in school i was taught to use the term half-caste to describe mixed race, now one of my best pals who is of mixed race says half-caste is not a nice term.....but he knows me well enough to know I mean no malice in it....ffs he calls me white roid scum, I call him "mynigger"......(no offence meant to anyone ffs) obviuosly I wouldn't use that term to someone I do not know.......

I am very good friends with a guy called matt skelton (for those who don't kow him, google him) and I remember years ago, we were in a bar anda local hard man (matt was only 20 or so, so still on the up) came up and goes "alright pal, you look like a gibbon".....well matt hit him so hard he went across the bar and didn't wake up till hospital.......

I knew the bloke quite well (dead now) and when I see him next I asked him why he said it....

" I was trying to be friendly" he said, which sort of brings the point of, it's all about how well you know someone and what offends them.

I know some Irish who take offence to "Paddy" and the same with Scots and the term "jocks,sweaty sock" etc but others do not mind it and know it as I mean it as a friendly, endearing term......

But nowadays I just call everyone cnuts, as I know it is likely to offend everyone, and that way I know where I'm at..... 

No offence meant to anyone in this post btw, just saying how I see it


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not really that bothered I would prefer someone to say that stocky guy over there or that pretty boy. But if they say that coloured/black guy over there so what, it's 2009/10 get the fvck over it and get on with it. Just live life and enjoy it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Anyone remember "Love thy Neighbour"
> 
> Comedy about ***** and Honky neighbours, some tree huggers would find it
> 
> ...


See my post on previous page mate.....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

miller25 said:


> I'm not really that bothered I would prefer someone to say that stocky guy over there *or that pretty boy*. But if they say that coloured/black guy over there so what, it's 2009/10 get the fvck over it and get on with it. Just live life and enjoy it.


Not sure I would be happy about that.

If you they referred to me as the Tonkasauras or Tyrannasauras Pecs then that would be acceptable.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> South Africa is not a good example or role model on race relations.


No its not but look at this in context.....

The government does not have one white member and only 8% of the country's population is white.

In a country that has so few whites and who's government is predominantly black, this is the term they themselves have chosen to use.

Says a lot to me....

If they feel its an acceptable term to use, then why does it become unacceptable in a predominantly white country?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Man this thread has fair spun along :lol:

I still stand by my original use of the word - I wasn't talking to any individual, so if an individual reading my post CHOOSES to be offended, then, well, they can fvck off :lol:

I used the term to sum up everyone who isn't white, whether chinese, black, middle eastern, fvkcing martian for all I care. One word to sum up everyone who isn't white. Thats not racist. Thats using the correct word for the correct literal meaning. Don't get ****y becasue your past experiences, negative or otherwise, have made you choose to attach other more sinister meanings to what is an innocent word.

I have a bunch of crayons - I want only the white ones for whatever reason - therefore I do not want the coloured ones. Exact same use, parralel meaning to the way I used it in the original sentence.

Obviously, if I was talking directly to some one, and they indicated to me they find that word offensive, I wouldnt use it - and it has fvck all to do with racial implications. Quite simply its human decency to not go out your way to offend someone, when they have highlighted a problem.

For those interested - as the thread has spun off at tangents - the context I used was to describe that I am not normally attracted to people who aren't white. Now that might sound racist to some of you even though it isn't. If i put it the other way, I am ONLY normally attracted to white women, it sounds different - still the exact same thing though. Regardless of the words used, it has no bearing on whether I am racist or not.

I'm not, I know I'm not. I take the **** out of everyone the same :lol:

You know, its funny.

Some of the most vile people I know, consumed with racist hatred, never use any of these words :lol:

What does that tell you


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Some of the most vile people I know, consumed with racist hatred, never use any of these words :lol:
> 
> What does that tell you


It tells us weeman doesnt use such words... :whistling: ....................


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> It tells us weeman doesnt use such words... :whistling: ....................


Weeman is vile, no mistake, but he isn't racist - I mean how could he be, he's a fvcking ginger cvnt - now his gran on the other hand :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Weeman is vile, no mistake, but he isn't racist - I mean how could he be, he's a fvcking ginger cvnt - now his gran on the other hand :whistling:


Hahaha, the first time he took me to meet his nan i left and told him i was NEVER going back there.......aye, Rosie has a way with words....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hahaha, the first time he took me to meet his nan i left and told him i was NEVER going back there.......aye, Rosie has a way with words....


Catherine Tate....? :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Catherine Tate isn't a patch on Rosie.......SERIOUSLY!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

after my long winded posts...i dont think i actually answered the actual question...is using the term coloured racist...i dont think so...

i use *****,black geezer,bro,freshies for the newcomers,curry lovers,bruce's and many more...so amongst my heart felt script written the other night,i openly use phrases,but these are with my mates...we all are pretty obscene but we're good mates from time...plus where there are no women and children the testosterone amongst men seem to flair up a bit more...when it gets going,mums,girlfriends,all family members...all kinds of derogatory remarks are thrown in...all in the name of getting one up on your mate and for a laugh,as said this is with mates who we are close to,that can get away with it!!!!

but dependant on how you use coloured...if you said that dirty stinking scummy coloured rat b*stard,sounds a bit nasty...

but if you said,oh i met a nice coloured chap the other day who is going to show me his chocolate sword,its different:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> after my long winded posts...i dont think i actually answered the actual question...is using the term coloured racist...i dont think so...
> 
> i use *****,black geezer,bro,freshies for the newcomers,curry lovers,bruce's...so amongst my heart felt script,i openly use phrases,but these are with my mates...we all are pretty obscene but we're good mates from time...plus where there are no women and children the testosterone amongst men seem to flair up a bit more...when it gets going,mums,girlfriends,all family members...all kinds of derogatory remarks are thrown in...all in the name of getting one up on your mate and for a laugh!!!!
> 
> ...


*Spot on Ant as usual....*

:thumbup1:


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

anabolic ant said:


> oh i met a nice coloured chap the other day who is going to show me his chocolate sword,its different:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

We go red when we are in the sun too long, we go green when we are ill, we go blue when we are cold.... If anyone should be called coloured it is the average white person.

Black seems to not cause offense.


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you break it down - essentially it's a term used to describe people who aren't white. I don't understand why it would be necessary to mention whether someone isn't white - unless you're being derogatory, racist or are trying to imply that not being white is 'different'.

If you're trying to describe someone - i.e what your friend looks like - saying they're 'coloured' doesn't really help, does it? They could be african, asian, chinese, whatever.

In my opinion it's kinda like 'us' and 'them'. We're 'normal' and everyone else is 'coloured'. So in that respect I don't think it's appropriate.

(I'm not saying anyone who uses the term is a racist or that you mean to offend anyone. I've used it myself before without really thinking about it) :thumbup1:


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

In Southern Africa (sub-Saharan region), a "coloured person" is someone of mixed race (white & black).


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

It comes down to Over-sensitivity blown out of proportion! Coloured.. offensive? Fcuk off.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that what makes a word racist is not just the way it's used but the fuss made about it's use. If all the time the 'N' word was used by racist bigots everyone just ignored it and didn't react to it then the word would soon drop out of use as a derogatory term.

I understand the view point that such words came from a time of prejudice and slavery and have strong links to those times, and that that can be sensitive subject to those who's ancestors were victims of that time, but it's societies continuing outraged reaction to the word that keeps it empowered as a hate term.

Disempower the word by not reacting to it and you remove it as a racists weapon, although someone who is racist and prejudicial will just find another way to be retarded and insulting... for them it's about the effect they want to cause not so much the language used.

No I don't think the word 'coloured' is inherently offensive... I don't think referring to someone by their ethnicity, skin tone, nationality, hair colour, height, weight, age or any other physical characteristic is inherently prejudicial at all, it's use of those labels in certain contexts that can make them derogatory.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott.EFC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ummmm........


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thats like asking if i do a poop in my toilet am i offending my next door neighbour.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Have only read the first post so here goes if I am repeating some one.

Colored was used back in the 60's here to be pollitically correct.

Now today If I asked a black guy the term colored he would look at me like "hey they dont use that word anymore."

They would prefer black.

A black man can call another black man the "N" word, but it is a bad thing a white guy calling a black man the "N" word, that would kick off pretty fast.

To this day there is alot of racial friction here in the states, I still get blamed for "keeping the black man down."

Which in my opinion I never had a slave, nor ever saw one.

I treat all the same.

But, when anything goes down its always "you are a racest"

I know a black guy at work that jay walked accross the street.

Cop gave him a ticket.

Guy tells me the cop was a racist.

I asked him why.

He said it was because the white cop gave him the ticket.

I asked him if he jay walked and he said he did, then said that was beside the point.

Problem with all that is this guy will use this as a crutch and blame others while not allowing him to learn from his mistakes.

It is a crutch.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO the term "coloured" is not racist, unless the person using it is doing so in the hope of causing offence or getting a reaction.

Its just an antiquated word. If I hear an old person using the term , I don`t really bat an eyelid. But if its coming from someone younger, it would raise an eyebrow, in the same it would if I heard a young person referring to their radio as a "wireless".


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Totally on the mark with that post bro.

I am 50 and would not use the term colored, but 60 to 70's would probably would as my parents used that word.

But they didnt like blacks nor did their parents, they used some really bad words for them too.

I myself would never consider the derrogatory terms.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all imo.
> 
> We are all human and should respect each other regardless of colour.
> 
> A couple of my best mates are "coloured" as well.


COLOURED!!!!!

WTF I'm "black" if you call me coloured you will get a smartass comment, i'm not "blue coloured" or "red coloured" or "yellow coloured" i'm *BLACK*

(that was a public service announcement by Khaos)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

all this talk about being rascist ffs im not rascist i just h8 every one! your all a bunch of mugs!

lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i actually get more offended getting called "Coloured" than getting called "*****":confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Khaos said:


> COLOURED!!!!!
> 
> WTF I'm "black" if you call me coloured you will get a smartass comment, i'm not "blue coloured" or "red coloured" or "yellow coloured" i'm *BLACK*
> 
> (that was a public service announcement by Khaos)


lol well im pink buddy look at my av lol thats a pink, pink man lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i actually get more offended getting called "Coloured" than getting called "*****":confused1:


lol what about ****?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

"Coloured" racist? If someone got offended by being called coloured I'd be inclined to think that person was a ****ing ****.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i actually get more offended getting called "Coloured" than getting called "*****":confused1:





Jake said:


> "Coloured" racist? If someone got offended by being called coloured I'd be inclined to think that person was a ****ing ****.


ooooooooooooow! fight fight lol


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I've never heard anyone use coloured in a derogatory manner. Just doesn't sound right.

"****ing coloured" lol. I don't think it's racist. Maybe a little ignorant.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

lets all just have a smoke and a pancake


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

oh yes im a honky .....just love that word folks hope it aint offended my fellow pink brothers lol


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

calling someone coloured aint racist, its a was to discribe someone.

you can call a english, jamaican, idian, african etc etc "coloured"

and when someone says "im not coloured, im black" well what do you call paki's and indian's ? chocolate ? because there not black so how would you discribe them. calling someone a chocolate colour is by far more racist than just "coloured"

just my opinion of co****


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*BROTHER..*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
WHY ?????*
​


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jake said:


> "Coloured" racist? If someone got offended by being called coloured I'd be inclined to think that person was a ****ing ****.


i never said "coloured" was racist:confused1:, it just conjures up images of colonial Colonel Sanders lookalikes shouting "that Coloured boy just stole my chicken, get the rope....there's gonna be a lynching"


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol what about ****?


****..... :lol: :lol: i had forgot that one Alf Garnett used to crack me:whistlingignorant old fvcker)


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

blonde hair ,,blue eyes ,,pink skin and a brown ****ole,im thinking im the coloured one .lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I get called racist yet l spend a fortune on tanning injections and sun beds.....

Go figure.....


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

**** isnt that the film with the old people in the pool who come out and start breakdancing and sha''ing like rabbitts

lol


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

well nite lads im off to do some push ups put on a tight vest and go on the pull in birmingham ,see if i can get me a coloured i mean black woman with a big ass x


----------



## bigbazza (Jun 17, 2009)

in south africa,during its era of discrimination,segregation,suppression(apartheid) of all south africans that were non white,the word ''coloured'' was used to describe mixed raced south africans.it was used throughout that era in a racist way.its only in recent years,people have become proud to be coloured,but there still is some sensitivity about it deu to its history.''coloured'' people from other countries definitly does not understand its meaning properly or in what context its used.in south africa you are talking millions,the second biggest race group...so basically the word coloured is not racist,people who find it so has a chip on their shoulders,or has no pride in who they are...from a cape coloured(south affrican)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

outlaw said:


> well nite lads im off to do some push ups put on a tight vest and go on the pull in birmingham ,see if i can get me a coloured i mean black woman with a big ass x


Birmingham!!!! i must remember not go out in drag tonight:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Khaos said:


> ****..... :lol: :lol: i had forgot that one Alf Garnett used to crack me:whistlingignorant old fvcker)


There are far worse ones than that.



outlaw said:


> well nite lads im off to do some push ups put on a tight vest and go on the pull in birmingham ,see if i can get me a coloured i mean black woman with a big ass x


Dont forget about the big tits too. :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> There are far worse ones than that.
> 
> Dont forget about the big tits too. :thumb:


list them all then? lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> list them all then? lol


Well, only if those of color wont be offended. :lol:

Nah, that would not be cool, I ought to list the ones for white folks like myself.

Peckerwood

Cracker

whitie

White trash

Trailor trash

Inbread

Oakie

*******

White Boy

But those I dont find offensive myself, I dont even know what a peckerwood is, nor cracker, and I live in California so I cant be a ******* or an Oakie (Oaklahoma).

And white boy happens to be me anyway.....lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

for Jem

Why should all whites be bundled together and not all coloured?

I know many people who are termed White but are completley different shades? Italian people are darker than scots but they class themselves as White...should they be called White or should I refer to them as tanned?

At the end of the day racism is about perception and intent.

Using your three categories how would you describe your kids?

White

Black

Asian

You preach about racism but fail to see you are biased and quite frankly bigoted in your views. You openly categorize and feel it approprite to bundle people into groups which correct me wrong is the very first step in segregation and leads to racism. You are worse than the left wing brigade.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> in south africa,during its era of discrimination,segregation,suppression(apartheid) of all south africans that were non white,the word ''coloured'' was used to describe mixed raced south africans.it was used throughout that era in a racist way.its only in recent years,people have become proud to be coloured,but there still is some sensitivity about it deu to its history.''coloured'' people from other countries definitly does not understand its meaning properly or in what context its used.in south africa you are talking millions,the second biggest race group...so basically the word coloured is not racist,people who find it so has a chip on their shoulders,or has no pride in who they are...from a cape coloured(south affrican)


Spot on mate.

To many people taking offence at being called black, coloured, Asian whatever but they expect me to accept freely that I am White.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, only if those of color wont be offended. :lol:
> 
> Nah, that would not be cool, I ought to list the ones for white folks like myself.
> 
> ...


I believe honky is another....though I can't be offended as I have no idea what it means:confused1: :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Spot on mate.
> 
> To many people taking offence at being called black, coloured, Asian whatever but they expect me to accept freely that I am White.


i dont think any black or asian would mind being called that but coloured isnt cool because its a blanket statement to all non white people

tbh i dont like it but not 100% why its does feel right when someone says it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

i dont see it as racist

I have plenty of mates off all races and they dont get offended when I refer to people as black/coloured/asian etc.

its just a term of reference IMO. Now if someone called me Welsh, now theres an insult.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I must admit as a whitie i've never felt that the term 'coloured' was racist at all as per my previous post on this thread... but thinking about it, it doesn't feel right to think about calling my black friends 'coloured'.

Am not sure why, but probably for the reason brizzlewood gives above as I guess it is a bit of a blanket term. More a bit rude than prejudice though i think.

Referring to my friends as 'black' is no issue, just like I don't have an issue with them referring to me as 'white'.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line....

If you refer to someone as "coloured" and they are offended you ask them how they SHOULD be referred as ( if it is actually necessary bringing someones skin colour into the conversation)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

between mates we'll joke about and call each other every name under the sun but 'outside' blanket terms are unacceptable. we (as in my job not we as in ukm) have to promote Equality and diversity in some of the most deprived areas of manchester and the one thing that really throws me is when people use certain words innocently without malice.

my bro is irish, my wife is chinese, my brother in law is a (coughfatcough) mexican and my parents are greek. family reunions look like a miniature UN meeting so its never raised a flag


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Spot on mate.
> 
> To many people taking offence at being called black, coloured, Asian whatever but they expect me to accept freely that *I am White*.


WTF... You're White?!!! you look "brown" in your Avi, i better get down to specsavers:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

At work we have refer to suspects as IC1, IC2, IC3 etc FFS


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

it would seem even st georges day in this country is deemed racist nowadays!!


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Too many people have chips on their shoulders these days. No it's not racist.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

alan87 said:


> it would seem even st georges day in this country is deemed racist nowadays!!


Fvck em i fly my England Flag with pride:beer:

(better than being Welsh like Tom:lol: just kidding)


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Fvck em i fly my England Flag with pride:beer:
> 
> (better than being Welsh like Tom:lol: just kidding)


haha...racist


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

alan87 said:


> haha...racist


oh shiiiiit:whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> i dont see it as racist
> 
> I have plenty of mates off all races and they dont get offended when I refer to people as black/coloured/asian etc.
> 
> its just a term of reference IMO. Now if someone called me Welsh, now theres an insult.


 i agree with this,theres nothing more insulting than calling a welsh

person an englishman:beer:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I think this old poem sums it up.

Coloured

When I was born, I was black.

When I grew up, I was black.

When I get hot, I am black.

When I get cold, I am black.

When I am sick, I am black.

When I die, I am black.

When you were born, You were pink.

When you grew up, You were white.

When you get hot, You go red.

When you get cold, You go blue.

When you are sick, You go purple.

When you die, You go green.

AND YET YOU HAVE THE CHEEK TO CALL ME COLOURED!!!

I used to use very rscist and offensive language, not through choice, but cos I was born n bred in Devon in the 70's and 80's.

I was then lucky enough to work round the UK and have seen and lived in areas that are very ethnically diverse, I wouldn't now call a black fella a coloured, or half caste or mixed race these days, I'd ask his name.

My use of non pc language was lack of knowledge. But I do think that the way language is stiffled by fear of causing offence.

When playing rugby if ateam mate missed a tackle you'd say stupid "fat, ginger, taffy,jock bstard" but you cant say "black" bstard, or P*ki bstard.

The most racist comments I have ever heard is people from the Carribean ripping the **** out of small islanders, its **** ripping with toungue in cheek, but you chat to your mates older relatives and ones I have chatted with have a big issue with people from Africa.

And sad that a lot of knife crime in London is not black on black crime but African and Carribean descendant communities out for each other in a sad and violent way.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting post blutos about the lack of education.

I was once on a course to be a security guard. Anyway there was a small group. Me, five english lads, a South african guy ad 2 black guys.

Anyway we all met up one afternoon and without blinking an eye the South African guy said "Where are the *******?" We were all quite speechless. He didnt see anything wrong with it as hes obviously used to it. He'd not been in England long.

Crazy eh?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Interesting post blutos about the lack of education.
> 
> I was once on a course to be a security guard. Anyway there was a small group. Me, five english lads, a South african guy ad 2 black guys.
> 
> ...


what did everyone say after he said it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Basically told him that you cant say that in England!

He didn't really understand!


----------



## akut (Sep 19, 2009)

in the real world the word coloured doesn't really fly anymore, and by real world I mean you don't see the media using it.

I remember when the term 'half-caste' was acceptable, then it turned to 'mixed race' ...give it a few years and it will be 'mixed heritage' because the word race is too offensive.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

society has become so ridiculous that people want to find a way to take offence.

One of my best mates is black. We always racially insult each other but all in good humour! I think a lot of people take offence too easily but I dont like it when its clearly vindicative


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Last I checked I bleed red.

My fight is not with man, but more with self.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Last I checked I bleed red.
> 
> My fight is not with man, but more with self.


Same with all of us buddy, whether we realise it or not.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What I don't understand is:

White folk embarassed = Red

Black folk embarassed = Black

White folk envious = Green

Black folk envious = Black

White folk cold = Blue

Black folk cold = Black

White folk sun tanned = Brown

Black folk sun tanned = Black

White folk with liver failure = Yellow

Black folk with liver failure = Black

So, who are the coloured ones???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I cant believe this bollocks is still going.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember the old saying,

Sticks and stones,

may break my bones

But chains and whips excite me.......


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> What I don't understand is:
> 
> White folk embarassed = Red
> 
> ...


x2 :lol: my friends are black...coloured isnt relevant and yes they do take offence


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MY GOD........

I have just realised l have NO black friends !!!!!

Does this make me racist ????

I need to be punished....


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

mal said:


> i agree with this,theres nothing more insulting than calling a welsh
> 
> person an englishman:beer:


what about a sheep shagger ? :whistling: ? lol


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

so have we come to a conclusion yet ?

what i have realised so far is that 'black' people dont like being called coloured. so from now on, i shall be dicribing them as 'black' :thumb:

p.s i live next door to a black christian family, and they didnt mind when i discribed i diferant black family as 'coloured'. each to there own i supose.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

marsh said:


> so have we come to a conclusion yet ?
> 
> what i have realised so far is that 'black' people dont like being called coloured. so from now on, i shall be dicribing them as 'black' :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> i agree with this,theres nothing more insulting than calling a welsh
> 
> person a man:beer:


 :rockon:


----------



## jules.j (Mar 17, 2010)

Coloured is and old fashioned word and is considered to be slightly prejudiced.

After all what the **** does coloured mean? White is a colour, brown is a colour so is black. Green and purple are both colours. Lumping everyone together who has a certain skin tone or darker into the word coloured doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

mal the last sentance i was talking in "past tense" what i ment was from now on i will be using the discription "black"


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

( :lol: :lol: :lol: dont take up politics for a living mate.its all wrong!)

you know i never ment no harm :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

White is not a color and neither is black, they are shades of light and dark, which is why films are called black and white, not color.

The use of the word "coloured" in terms of a persons skin, IS rascist, as the only time you use the word is when you are refering to black people. Coloured is never used when refering to a white person, unless you are in south Africa, then its the same as you are refering to a white person not black. Its a derogatory term meaning that you are a coloured person, we are all coloured, so who gives a fvck.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Depends on the situtatoin,

saying that black dude over there is pretty massive ain't racist.

saying that black c..t is a f......g . - that seems more racist

but hell, i dont particular care  anyone can call milk bottle or what ever.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Depends on the situtatoin,
> 
> saying that black dude over there is pretty massive ain't racist.
> 
> ...


 you never used the word coloured once, good boy.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find it racist. Then again me and my friends always **** about calling each other racist names so perhaps im less inclined to take offense to these things, lol.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> White is not a color and neither is black, they are shades of light and dark, which is why films are called black and white, not color.
> 
> The use of the word "coloured" in terms of a persons skin, IS rascist, as the only time you use the word is when you are refering to black people. Coloured is never used when refering to a white person.


Well in South Africa there are black people and coloured people ( and white people).


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont believe it racist

my mate in the gym (asian lad) takes the **** when we do the weights and calls me white boy!

is that racist imo no

political correctness gone wrong again imo


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

It's an old person's word more than anything. I don't think I've heard anyone under about 60 use the word "coloured" when talking about skin colours

Whether it's meant to be racist or not would depend on the person saying it I guess. I wouldn't say it was innately racist


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Its not very 'pc' to use the word coloured, and does offend people, I think its a word which was used years ago and find its normally older white people that use it. My mum is half black and half white although she is very dark and most people think she is full black, and she still refers to herself as 'half cast'.... when i was at school (many years ago now) i referred to myself as 'quarter cast' people at school would call me 'qb' :lol: ....but times have changed now and people prefer to be called 'mixed race', and that is how i refer to myself, and im always telling my mum to explain herself like that as when she calls herself 'halfcast' it can sometimes cause an uproar!

I personally think people can get too caught up in describing colour, who cares we are all human ffs!!! Does it really matter?!?!?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jesus christ, does it matter it's only a fcking skin tone. We all evolved from the same species.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> Jesus christ, does it matter it's only a fcking skin tone. We all evolved from the same species.


MT2 :whistling:  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LMAO! Probably rivaling Joe for the blackest white guy:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol ******!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not one bit, but there was an excellent poem i read at school about the word coloured for a black person, ill try find it.........


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Found it:



When I born, I black

When I grow up, I black

When I go in Sun, I black

When I scared, I black

When I sick, I black

And when I die, I still black

And you white fellow

When you born, you pink

When you grow up, you white

When you go in sun, you red

When you cold, you blue

When you scared, you yellow

When you sick, you green

And when you die, you gray

And you calling me colored??
​


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol 

EDIT: Nice Kieren same minds etc

n26iGdm354I[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

rs007 said:


> "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured".


I think "coloured" was dropped from common use, and sort of considered racist because it implies that we are meant to be normally white.. ie black people are whites really, just coloured in.

If you take my meaning.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> MY GOD........
> 
> I have just realised l have NO black friends !!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll be your Friend:beer:

hang on i'm on your "friends list" already.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

There is a whole race in Cape Town, South Africa that refer to themselves as coloureds. Cape coloureds to be exact. They proud of it and they neither white or black and Coloured is a recognised race in South Africa.

My mother who fosters mentioned something about coloureds to the foster agency and the foster care went mental. All sorts of accustation were flying about, they seem to really judge her cause she is South African although we adopted a coloured girl years ago and I refer to her as my sister!! go figure!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You wouldn't want to use the word colored to describe African-Americans in the Southern states but black is fine. Obviously any word said with the right context can come across as rude/racist... I live in a primarily black area, came home the other day shirt off of course lol and this group of guys that moved in next door went nuts and 5 minutes later had set up a bench in the front yard and were doing bench press LOL.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You wouldn't want to use the word colored to describe African-Americans in the Southern states but black is fine. Obviously any word said with the right context can come across as rude/racist... I live in a primarily black area, came home the other day shirt off of course lol and this group of guys that moved in next door went nuts and 5 minutes later had set up a bench in the front yard and were doing bench press LOL.


Lol. didnt fancy joining in then?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I say depending on context, but in my opinion to differenciate because of someones skin colour, is being rascist, who gives a fvck if someones skin pigment is darker because they evolved in a hotter climate, where all pink on the inside ffs.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

alan87 said:


> Lol. didnt fancy joining in then?


Nah i am the big dog no need to prove it:thumbup1: plus when i am asked i just say "well i don't do bench often but i did do 500lb for 6 reps a few weeks back" which shuts mouths. :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nutz01 said:


> I say depending on context, but in my opinion to differenciate because of someones skin colour is being rascist, who gives a fvck if someones skin pigment is darker because they evolved in a hotter climate, where all pink on the inside ffs.


Disagree.. so a african man, a white man and a chinese man are exactly the same in every way. I dont think so. There are slight subtle genetic differences you cant ignore and say dont exist.

All other species of simliar kind have various races defined within.. why is it wrong to define the various races within humans?

Your statements sounds like PC correctness gone wrong again! It's not racists to define a persons race.. it's racist to think they are worth less than you and deserve less and address them in a racist context.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Disagree.. so a african man, a white man and a chinese man are exactly the same in every way. I dont think so. There are slight subtle genetic differences you cant ignore and say dont exist.
> 
> All other species of simliar kind have various races defined within.. why is it wrong to define the various races within humans?
> 
> Your statements sounds like PC correctness gone wrong again! It's not racists to define a persons race.. it's racist to think they are worth less than you and deserve less and address them in a racist context.


There is no doubt there are genetic differences, but that is something that does not come to my mind when concidering others.

PC correctness? No way, I was raised in a multi cultural enviorment, maybe because of this, race culture creed is not an issue to me.

Just my opinion.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not racist some my best friends are black.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Half of my team at work are black and the rest are white. We always have a laugh and a joke using what could be classed as rascist words and i'm sure if they were written on a piece of paper and taken out of context it would look racist.

We always laugh about the fact that if our HR department were listening to our conversations we'd all get sacked!

I think if i used the word coloured the black guys would just find it funny and outdated and think i'd reverted back to being in the 1960's or something.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i genuinely got told off once on a building site for calling somebody coloured, then i said black, got another bollocking.

we were told that we had to call them ethnic minorities when addressing about them to somebody else. so just say i was doing my daily report to site manager, i'd have to go 'You know Omarie Grays?' if the manager went 'no' i'd have to respond with 'he's the tall one with long hair, one of ethnic minorities'. doesn't even sound like good english to me. apparantly some people take offence to being called coloured. if somebody said i was white, i wouldnt exactly cry about it. it's the colour of one's skin, it isn't slating how smelly their wife's clunge is, is it?

this was last year....i dont know if its wrong now to say ethnic minorities??


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i think its a total bollox in this day and age when you cant say something without being jumped on for no fault of your own, if there is no harm intended then there is no harm intended , its all down to the way it is used i suppose and how the person interprits it


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

i belive every word is racist if you look in to it hard enough.

when i was at school we did 'snow white and the seven dwarfs' as a school play but the name was changed to 'snow drop' as 'snow white' favoured white people ffs


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> i genuinely got told off once on a building site for calling somebody coloured, then i said black, got another bollocking.
> 
> we were told that we had to call them ethnic minorities when addressing about them to somebody else. so just say i was doing my daily report to site manager, i'd have to go 'You know Omarie Grays?' if the manager went 'no' i'd have to respond with 'he's the tall one with long hair, one of ethnic minorities'. doesn't even sound like good english to me. apparantly some people take offence to being called coloured. if somebody said i was white, i wouldnt exactly cry about it. it's the colour of one's skin, it isn't slating how smelly their wife's clunge is, is it?
> 
> this was last year....i dont know if its wrong now to say ethnic minorities??


dont understand all this bull****!! politically correct?!!?! **** that. wouldnt you get more ****ed off being called an ethnic minority than your actual skin colour??


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

ooops, i forgot that you cant swear on this haha!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

can't believe this thread is still going, I only started it as a pi$$ take :lol: :lol: :lol:

As you were :thumbup1:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> when i was at school we did 'snow white and the seven dwarfs' as a school play but the name was changed to 'snow drop' as 'snow white' favoured white people ffs


Don't forget Ba Ba *Wooly *Sheep.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Don't forget Ba Ba *Wooly *Sheep.


but the thing is its true.

school jumpers were changed from black to grey as the black ones were offensive to er........ black people:confused1:

hounslow council for you. dont come much better than that lot:cursing:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I know it's true my son came home from Nursery singing it and I was "That's not how it goes"


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently heard that you can't call a blackboard a blackboard..but a chalkboard...wtf..........

the way this is going, the word black will be banned...funny thing is, it's not black people who are offended by this and make the rules but the white... <<<<<---did that come out like i'm racist?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> I recently heard that you can't call a blackboard a blackboard..but a chalkboard...wtf..........
> 
> the way this is going, the word black will be banned...funny thing is, it's not black people who are offended by this and make the rules but the white... <<<<<---did that come out like i'm racist?


recently? that was over twenty years ago in hounslow, but its true!!

the white board that you use pens in school on arnt 'white boards' because thats favouritism to whites.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> I recently heard that you can't call a blackboard a blackboard..but a chalkboard...wtf..........
> 
> the way this is going, the word black will be banned...funny thing is, it's not black people who are offended by this and make the rules but the white... <<<<<---did that come out like i'm racist?


Bloody bigot


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> I recently heard that you can't call a blackboard a blackboard..but a chalkboard...wtf..........
> 
> the way this is going, the word black will be banned...funny thing is, it's not black people who are offended by this and make the rules but the white... <<<<<---did that come out like i'm racist?


Chalk is white though?

I am offended.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Chalk is white though?
> 
> I am offended.


you can get 'coloured' chalk aswell. :whistling:

i find people wearing 'white' trainers offensive


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

everyone has the right to freedom of speach what offends one doesnt another depends on the side of the fence you are on at the time and the situation.

everyone makes racist remarks at some point in life (fact)!.

at the end of the day its just words it depends how much you look in to it?.


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

we are all skin ,bone,and errr muscle.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Monster does everything happen at the end of the day for you


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep i take it you dont agree then ?.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

*I can't beleive this sh!t is still going on.*

I wonder when this threads guna get 'closed'. Im getting offended.

& i aint even black!! :lol: your all a bunch a racist cvnts...its human nature. Live with it and move on.

& close this fvcking thread!!! :tongue:


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

lets have a smoke and a pancake....gooooood nite and mach lav


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i find all the black text offensive, so im writing in green.p.s. the martians are too fussed about this as they are colour blind :laugh:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont care ill call a spade a spade, if people dont like how i speak then they can get fked or talk to my size 9s.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nobody said:


> i dont care ill call a spade a spade, if people dont like how i speak then they can get fked or talk to my size 9s.


I'm liking how you think :thumb:

As long as it isn't racist then I totally agree...say it how it is...

I've got black friends I'll say " you black bastad"

They call me white trash etc etc but it's all in jest. I wouldn't say it to a black guy I didn't know as I know it would offend. At the end of the day imo all it is is words... If your intent is to hurt someone with words then that is Racist imo and out of order, if the intent is harmless then I don't think it is racist....just my take but I may be wrong.

I've got Asian mates who call other Asian mates "Paki" yet I don't as it would offend. Apart from my close mate who I call every racist name in the book as it's in jest and he does the same.

I don't consider myself Racist in any way at all, yet when I've been rowing or fighting, asians or blacks I'll call them every name I can think of as it is my intention to hurt them. Yet a few of them I've made up with after and apologised (not for the hurt I inflicted, but the words I said)

So I suppose it's the way you intend the person to percieve your words which shows your true colours....

Just my take on the subject.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

nobody said:


> i dont care ill call a spade a spade, if people dont like how i speak then they can get fked or talk to my size 9s.


so if i was to call you a ballbag sucking c*nt that would be ok then.

you sound like one of those people that if i asked 'why don't you like any coloured people' and you'd reply with 'because their foreign c*nts'. if you was born a black african, would you still hate coloured people? you think you're the KKK or something?

not on mate.

sort it out.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I'm liking how you think :thumb:
> 
> As long as it isn't racist then I totally agree...say it how it is...
> 
> ...


i agree with this. ive argued with both and ive said things that are disgracefull but during a fight who cares


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

In any race you get good people and complete cnuts! Most of us fall somewhere in between


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

adonis said:


> In any race you get good people and complete cnuts! Most of us fall somewhere in between


im a complete cnut but sometimes i set out to be:thumbup1:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> im a complete cnut but sometimes i set out to be:thumbup1:


Haha sometimes i do too! Life teaches you being nice gets you nowhere


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I'm liking how you think :thumb:
> 
> As long as it isn't racist then I totally agree...say it how it is...
> 
> ...


 :lol: Same here, I'm always calling my "coloured" mates by derogatory names, just as they do me.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

some people just always look for double meaning in what you say.

What ever happenened to a sense of humour; has political correctness killed that!


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't use the word, black is perfectly fine. Coloured is quite outdated/old fashioned IMO


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont use the word coloured, but then i dont use the word black. mainly cos the colour of someones skin does not come up in conversation. Not trying to be uber pc, its just that where i live everyone is white and on the other side of middle age. ethnic minority around here is a welsh person that actually speaks welsh. and no, the word coloured is not offensive imo


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont think it is at all, my sister is coloured different dad to me, although its not the preferred word, it doesnt bother her in the slightest. Mixed Race is the preferred terminology.

You will no doubt get some [email protected] with a ship on their shoulder that doesnt like it but thats their problem isnt it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm this thread has me debating if i want to step out side my appartment and call one of my nehbours coloured.....but then again i don't feel like getting shot today so i think i will not bother.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone see them twins in the paper? two girls, one was white the other was coloured/black/brown/not white*

Bit mad 

*delete as appropriate


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Anyone see them twins in the paper? two girls, one was white the other was coloured/black/brown/not white*
> 
> Bit mad
> 
> *delete as appropriate


there's a stevie wonder song that springs to mind right about now...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

If been called "coloured" is offensive to "coloured" people then racists really have let them selfs go abit on the whole hatred and intolerance front.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

It's because the word coloured lumps any non-white together. You've got white European and light skinned NE Asian and the rest of the population of earth is 'coloured', no matter how different the people are from one another.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> It's because the word coloured lumps any non-white together. You've got white European and light skinned NE Asian and the rest of the population of earth is 'coloured', no matter how different the people are from one another.


Yeah but does it really offend you? If so i think you need thicker skin no matter what colour it is or isnt :lol:

It might not technically be right, but saying "oh yeah john, the coloured guy dunno where hes from" isnt offensive

but saying "yeah hes thick, but he is a coloured person so thatll be why" is, so i guess it all comes down to the context there


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Yeah but does it really offend you? If so i think you need thicker skin no matter what colour it is or isnt :lol:
> 
> It might not technically be right, but saying "oh yeah john, the coloured guy dunno where hes from" isnt offensive
> 
> but saying "yeah hes thick, but he is a coloured person so thatll be why" is, so i guess it all comes down to the context there


Doesn't offend me at all, but then I'm white and not part of the pc brigade. In the Philippines dark skinned Filipino's are called '*******' by light skinned Filipino's and the general term for a white foreigner is 'Joe' if they don't know your name.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Can't believe this thread is still going :lol:

I was only really on the windup FFS

Anyway, interesting aside - is my daughter racist?

Her gran was in talking about her son (my daughters uncle) and his smoking habits.

Angel burst out with "he should try those Niggerette things"

RK and me doubled up, the things kids come out with :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Racist cvnt. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ruby (my daughter)

Uses "Coloured pens" to draw??

Is that Racist?? should I beat her???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ruby (my daughter)
> 
> Uses "Coloured pens" to draw??
> 
> Is that Racist?? should I beat her???


YES !

Thrash her to within an inch of her life then when your in court for child abuse try and explain you were trying to teach her the values of being pc !


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> YES !
> 
> Thrash her to within an inch of her life then when your in court for child abuse try and explain you were trying to teach her the values of being pc !


kettle of boiling waters more effective tbh

cleaerly typed in jest before anyone gets their coloured posing trunks in a twist


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ruby (my daughter)
> 
> Uses "Coloured pens" to draw??
> 
> Is that Racist?? *should I beat her???*


I laughed out loud at that :lol:

that was very funny hahaha!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive a mate whos chinese though he was born in the UK. His nickname all through school was 'wog'. Even has it tatoo'd on himself. We give each other racist abuse all the time just messing about. Im not racist and neither is he.

I dont think the word 'coloured' is a racist term. The worlds gone a bit PC crazy imo.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't find it offensive in the slightest. People are too touchy these days


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

miller25 said:


> I don't find it offensive in the slightest. People are too touchy these days


As has been said a few times if it offended you then l would not use it towards you.

Bottom line is you cant bloody win !!

:beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

miller25 said:


> I don't find it offensive in the slightest. People are too touchy these days


careful mate, people may think you are a bit racist


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

anyway i've had 2 bottles of MT2 so watch out ma ****** cos i iz comin!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Just wondering after some comments in another thread about my use of the word coloured.
> 
> I personally feel this is in no way rascist. "white" people never complain about being referred to as white, so why would anyone take offence at being referred to as "coloured".
> 
> ...


I would like to refer all the people who objected to the use of this word, and disagreed with me when I said that "coloured" was indeed the politically correct term to use in Africa (and after all - they'll know better than us!) for a person who has one white parent and one black parent, to this article I was reading today and the wording used to describe the demographics involved.

Case closed 

http://www.sapromo.com/features/item/1379-don%E2%80%99t-fly-with-racist-saa


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I would like to refer all the people who objected to the use of this word, and disagreed with me when I said that "coloured" was indeed the politically correct term to use in Africa (and after all - they'll know better than us!) for a person who has one white parent and one black parent, to this article I was reading today and the wording used to describe the demographics involved.
> 
> Case closed
> 
> http://www.sapromo.com/features/item/1379-don%E2%80%99t-fly-with-racist-saa


Epic 3 year old thread bump


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Last post was in 2010 this been playing on your mind a bit?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I would like to refer all the people who objected to the use of this word, and disagreed with me when I said that "coloured" was indeed the politically correct term to use in Africa (and after all - they'll know better than us!) for a person who has one white parent and one black parent, to this article I was reading today and the wording used to describe the demographics involved.
> 
> Case closed
> 
> http://www.sapromo.com/features/item/1379-don%E2%80%99t-fly-with-racist-saa


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Didn't think you would actually post it PMSL!!!!!!!!!

Lets find more old threads to resurrect lol!!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

guvnor82 said:


> Last post was in 2010 this been playing on your mind a bit?


Racism is SRS business


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

resten said:


> Epic 3 year old thread bump


I was discussing the article in relation this thread with @rs007 (the originator of this thread) over on FB


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I was discussing the article in relation this thread with @rs007 (the originator of this thread) over on FB


Point stands. Epic bump :lol:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

SRS?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats some research to come with those findings three yrs later


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Didn't think you would actually post it PMSL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets find more old threads to resurrect lol!!!!!


 :smartass:

I'm sure there are a few interesting ones could be dredged up :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

guvnor82 said:


> SRS?


Its like serious, but more SRS

Net speak

Why so SRS?

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :smartass:
> 
> I'm sure there are a few interesting ones could be dredged up :lol:


What was that one JW started, "damaged goods" or something lol, that got a bit mental if I remember


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Thats some research to come with those findings three yrs later


No research. These sorts of news articles appear on my news feed daily


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> SRS?


bodybuilding.com language


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well I am not purple, green or any other colour of the rainbow I am a shade of Brown which can be found on the dulux paint chart.

With that bein said I don't take offence to the term I just think its very narrow minded


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Well I am not purple, green or any other colour of the rainbow *I am a shade of Brown which can be found on the dulux paint chart*.
> 
> With that bein said I don't take offence to the term I just think its very narrow minded


 :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No research. These sorts of news articles appear on my news feed daily


Much prefer when the spotlight is on muslims, edl, beefdinner's friend and doctor snot..this is too close to home..I feel like a black man on a rape charge..

Can we switch it quick time?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> What was that one JW started, "damaged goods" or something lol, that got a bit mental if I remember


That was actually genius in places.... :lol:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Its like serious, but more SRS
> 
> Net speak
> 
> ...


Cheers for clearing that up


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Much prefer when the spotlight is on muslims, edl, beefdinner's friend and doctor snot..this is too close to home..I feel like a black man on a rape charge..
> 
> Can we switch it quick time?


What shade are you on the dulux colour chart?

I reckon you're "bitter chocolate 1"

According to the dulux website, you're described as "neutral" and "rich"

http://www.dulux.co.uk/colours/neutral/

Reckon I'm "Neutral Hessian"


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive always used the word 'coloured' as an acceptable term over the usual nasties.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> What shade are you on the dulux colour chart?
> 
> I reckon you're "bitter chocolate 1"
> 
> ...


If mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter dont appear on that dulux chart then you can count me out!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

resten said:


> What shade are you on the dulux colour chart?
> 
> I reckon you're "bitter chocolate 1"
> 
> ...


According to that chart, I'm somewhere between "field mouse" and "cookie dough" :lol:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

People call me white and it dont bother me, end of the day if you dont like the country why are you here ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

amigamike said:


> People call me white and it dont bother me,* end of the day if you dont like the country why are you here ?*


Where did that come from :confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> Well I am not purple, green or any other colour of the rainbow I am a shade of Brown which can be found on the dulux paint chart.
> 
> With that bein said I don't take offence to the term I just think its very narrow minded


So you are suggesting we all walk around with those sample strips from bnq?

Could work

Shade impractical, but could work


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

resten said:


> Where did that come from :confused1:


thats what i was thinking!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rs007 said:


> So you are suggesting we all walk around with those sample strips from bnq?
> 
> Could work
> 
> *Shade impractical*, but could work


Nice pun,

But puns aside, that could be a good idea - it's like a BNP/EDL passport


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

resten said:


> Where did that come from :confused1:


Agreed. Proper weapon!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

was told several months ago halfcast was racist. I don't know how true that is but maybe its not so much the context but who you decide to blab to that really matters


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter dont appear on that dulux chart then you can count me out!!


Same goes for me if there is no Caramac Daddy.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rs007 said:


> So you are suggesting we all walk around with those sample strips from bnq?
> 
> Could work
> 
> Shade impractical, but could work


To save the nation confusion and to bring clarity I think this is a viable option

The delux chart could also be used on application forms and the like so the reader is in no doubt as to what they can expect from the applicant


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

amigamike said:


> People call me white and it dont bother me, end of the day if you dont like the country why are you here ?


But what if they called you coloured


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> To save the nation confusion and to bring clarity I think this is a viable option
> 
> The delux chart could also be used on application forms and the like so the reader is in no doubt as to what they can expect from the applicant


I'm going to keep a massive keyring full of them so I can double check people before I decide to socialise with them


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Breda said:


> But what if they called you coloured


it wouldnt bother me , id like a tan but im stuck being pasty white as i burn like a vamp in sunlight


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter dont appear on that dulux chart then you can count me out!!


I personally can't tell one race from another and get very very confused who's Pakistani or African etc so i think

"I was talking to a lovely coloured girl today"

Is a much Better way of saying I was talking to someone not of white race!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> I'm going to keep a massive keyring full of them so I can double check people before I decide to socialise with them


I think there's an iPhone app in this :lol:

Oh and I'm cornflower white - white with a hint of blue


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I personally can't tell one race from another and get very very confused who's Pakistani or African etc so i think
> 
> "I was talking to a lovely coloured girl today"
> 
> Is a much Better way of saying I was talking to someone not of white race!


Or

"I was talking to a lovely girl today"


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> Or
> 
> "I was talking to a lovely girl today"


It says lovely !!   come on you're seriously not picking on me and my mistyping after another long day are you?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> To save the nation confusion and to bring clarity I think this is a viable option
> 
> The delux chart could also be used on application forms and the like so the reader is in no doubt as to what they can expect from the applicant


also a standard 1 to 10 numbering system could work.. 1 being albino, 10 being wesley snipes. could save any confusion on the telephone then :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> It says lovely !!   come on you're seriously not picking on me and my mistyping after another long day are you?


No no, didn't spot any mistyping unless we're on different wavelengths here. What I was trying to say is why is there even a need to mention colour? (please note, 100% not accusing you of being racist in any way, just wondering why people even mention colour in that situation)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> No no, didn't spot any mistyping unless we're on different wavelengths here. What I was trying to say is why is there even a need to mention colour? (please note, 100% not accusing you of being racist in any way, just wondering why people even mention colour in that situation)


No not necessarily I suppose! You're right

But if you get into conversation with someone and you're describing her to someone what would you say if you was in sure of the race?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

resten said:


> Or
> 
> "I was talking to a lovely girl today"


 are we talking lovely personality or lovely colour?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a good friend who is black and one who is brown (see what i did there using their actual colour as a description) although i come unstuck on describing someone of chinese/japenese/korean descent! i dont think you can be racist for using the word couloured or using a coulour to describe someone who isnt white unless your saying it with malice and intention to be racist


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Bulk1 said:


> are we talking lovely personality or lovely colour?


Personality


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No not necessarily I suppose! You're right
> 
> But if you get into conversation with someone and you're describing her to someone what would you say if you was in sure of the race?


I suppose if trying to describe her in a way for somebody else to recognise it could be useful, aside from that though.

Although, then why even say girl? Could just say "person".

Just thinking aloud


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who the fu*k resurrected this can of worms ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> I suppose if trying to describe her in a way for somebody else to recognise it could be useful, aside from that though.
> 
> Although, then why even say girl? Could just say "person".
> 
> Just thinking aloud


Because general conversation goes oh I met a lovely person today

Oh really male or female

Female

Really? what was she like

What words would you use if you don't know the race


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Who the fu*k resurrected this can of worms ?


No ifea


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Because general conversation goes oh I met a lovely person today
> 
> Oh really male or female
> 
> ...


"yea, she was a heffalump. Absolutely butters"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> also a standard 1 to 10 numbering system could work.. 1 being albino, 10 being wesley snipes. could save any confusion on the telephone then :lol:


I like the way you think but not to sure about 1 bein albino as they are black but white... A wolf in sheeps clothing if you will. I think they should be given an additional letter system e.g 7A not to dark but with blonde hair and freckles

Thoughts?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I work abroad a lot and have a tan pretty much all year round. today I was asked if I was Arabic. I have been refered to as "coloured" but I am white. Is it racist? Is it hell. About time we stopped worrying about all this guff and got on with the important things in life. Black, white pink with purple spots we all dump from the same hole and stuff our faces in the same hole despite our colour what bloody difference does it make.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> I work abroad a lot and have a tan pretty much all year round. today I was asked if I was Arabic. I have been refered to as "coloured" but I am white. Is it racist? Is it hell. About time we stopped worrying about all this guff and got on with the important things in life. Black, white *pink with purple spots* we all dump from the same hole and stuff our faces in the same hole despite our colour what bloody difference does it make.


I was sitting in the STD clinic waiting room last time I met that description. Thankfully it was just thrush


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> "yea, she was a heffalump. Absolutely butters"


Now that's just plain mean! Do you purposely go looking for my post just so you can start bickering with me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Now that's just plain mean! Do you purposely go looking for my post just so you can start bickering with me


I'm heading up a campaign against you. Got flyers already and t-shirts on the way


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

No

The word 'racist' is thrown around sooo much today by ignorant knobheads who don't know the meaning of it

I've been called a racist before, and I'm not even trying to be funny when I say I hate everyone equally


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I asked a girl once if she was half cast (sp) she went mental and said I'm mixed race you racist nob. I had no idea it was even considered rude to use that expression, live and learn I guess. I only speak to white people nowadays as I can't keep up with the correct terminology! (not srs)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Because general conversation goes oh I met a lovely person today
> 
> Oh really male or female
> 
> ...


Coloured

Oh really? What colour? Here's my dulux colour chart brochure to choose from


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm...I am twisted bamboo.....

and this thread reminds me of that poster that was in all the hippy places in the early 90s - 'When you're sick you're green...etc'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add this thread was born from one l started about fancying Heather Small from M People. Who would have thought it would cause a forum riot !!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> I'm heading up a campaign against you. Got flyers already and t-shirts on the way


Oh shut it : D


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Coloured
> 
> Oh really? What colour? Here's my dulux colour chart brochure to choose from


So is It right or wrong ?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> I like the way you think but not to sure about 1 bein albino as they are black but white... A wolf in sheeps clothing if you will. I think they should be given an additional letter system e.g 7A not to dark but with blonde hair and freckles
> 
> Thoughts?


Hmmm interesting. But I think putting albinos into a separate category could strike up a whole new racism argument :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Enjoying your popcorn @Zara-Leoni :clap: xx


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Coloured
> 
> Oh really? What colour? Here's my dulux colour chart brochure to choose from


She could have said... 'I met a lovely girl today, she was a 6' :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> Coloured
> 
> Oh really? What colour? Here's my dulux colour chart brochure to choose from


I think we should petition number 10 to spend millions from the public purse so that never again, can some oversensitive cvnt scream "racist!!!" when someone harmlessly uses a vague, non colour specific term to describe someone.

Lets be honest, they've spent more on more stupid ideas, I reckon we could get them to issue a colour chart with your NI card when you hit 16


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> So is It right or wrong ?


Neither in my opinion just narrow minded


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Milky said:


> Can l also add this thread was born from one l started about fancying Heather Small from M People. Who would have thought it would cause a forum riot !!!


BUMP IT!!!!!!!!!!

As I recall there was some proper UKM banter on it - old school banter - not this new crowd of interloupers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> Hmmm interesting. But I think putting albinos into a separate category could strike up a whole new racism argument :laugh:


Are they a race? I haven't seen albino on any equal rights form I filled in therefor they have no rights and are unable to use the race card :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Are they a race? I haven't seen albino on any equal rights form I filled in therefor they have no rights and are unable to use the race card :lol:












This lad blew my mind when he was on big bro. Never occurred to me that he wasn't white.

Just goes to show, no matter what we look like on the outside, we're all the same on the inside :wub:

That was the day I stopped wearing my white hood and burnt the massive wooden crucifix I had in the front garden. It happened to fall on to my black neighbour's lawn though which caused all sorts of problems


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Are they a race? I haven't seen albino on any equal rights form I filled in therefor they have no rights and are unable to use the race card :lol:


Well I mean the fact they're not recognised as a race is racist in its self :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ofcourse its not racist.

You can be racist by calling someone a black cvnt, coloured cvnt, yellow cvnt, charcoal pr**k or even nigerian **** ect. Because you are insulting them based on their race in the same sentance.

Saying "Oh what that coloured guy over there?" or "That black guy is funny" or "The yellow gal was tight as a hose" Isn't racist.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Well I am not purple, green or any other colour of the rainbow I am a shade of Brown which can be found on the dulux paint chart.
> 
> With that bein said I don't take offence to the term I just think its very narrow minded


It is also the sort of term my parents use and other ex South Africans, and is 100% derogatory. What they mean is a shade of black, but daren't say it as they think there is something wrong with being black so use coloured as they think they're being polite.

Everybody is coloured, I'm a blotchy pink without mt2


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

We live in a world where white folk risk skin cancer to look "a healthy colour" and some of those naturally tinted ones end up bleaching themselves to look "fair and lovely".



















WTF. Enjoy the paintjob your creator gave you and get on with it...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

In, beige with a hint off summer blossom


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

WRT said:


> No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.


I think this is racist, the word you used has become a derogatory term used to be offensive. its like when the spastic society had to change its name because the name 'spastic' and the shortened versions, spaz or spacca, also became offensive and derogatory


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Coloured is a broad term, white people by definition are a colour aren't they?

Think it depends in what context its used, and please nobody give me that 'white is not a colour its a shade' sh1t.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I think this is racist, the word you used has become a derogatory term used to be offensive. its like when the spastic society had to change its name because the name 'spastic' and the shortened versions, spaz or spacca, also became offensive and derogatory


The person you've quoted was banned 3 years ago by the look of it


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The person you've quoted was banned 3 years ago by the look of it


lol I didn't even notice. I feel better for getting it off my chest though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I personally can't tell one race from another and* get very very confused who's Pakistani or African* etc so i think
> 
> "I was talking to a lovely coloured girl today"
> 
> Is a much Better way of saying I was talking to someone not of white race!


Not sure if serious, if you are do you have a white stick? Serious question



zack amin said:


> In, beige with a hint off summer blossom


Dont flatter yourself you are more of a beige with a hint of red Ugandan earth :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not sure if serious, if you are do you have a white stick? Serious question


Mi know what you mean but as I said if you need to describe a person and have no idea of their race. (Which I never do) how would you go a out explaining they are a different colour !!

Unless you do my daughters trick and blurt out mummy is that mister dirty!?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> Originally Posted by WRT
> 
> No, neither is paki if they're from Pakistan.
> 
> I think this is racist, the word you used has become a derogatory term used to be offensive. its like when the spastic society had to change its name because the name 'spastic' and the shortened versions, spaz or spacca, also became offensive and derogatory


So abbreviations are racist? WTAF!! Pmsl!!! Lol!!! Hahaha!!!

I'm Scottish and often get referred to as Scots, Scotch, Jock etc. Now jock COULD be seen as derogatory if you're an idiot. But Scots is just an abbreviation. Like Paki. Like Turk. Like Czech. Like Pole etc etc. Surely to god there's far more offensive things to be called than an abbreviated word.

FTR I agree with the majority that 'coloured' should not be found insulting. But you can't please everybody. I'd bet that some people offended by the use of 'coloured' didn't mind abbreviations!

Not much offends me. My boyfriend calls me orange, even though I'm decidedly terracotta. Idiot! I could get offended. But then I've got bigger things to concern myself with... Like the fact he's turned on by thalidomide porn for starters.... :whistling:

Edit: I see even you've abbreviated your location!!! 

Not picking on you btw, you just said something I couldn't get my head around! I'm a natty blonde though.... See now that actually IS derogatory to blondes (albeit not me!) yet it's not seen as discrimination!! Odd!


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

I'd say using the term coloured by itself is racist. Why? Because it goes from one race to one or more other races. If there is an equal and opposite term in use then it's not because then that would cover all possibilities.

While using the term 'coloured' would anyone mind the opposite term 'uncoloured' in use?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

W33BAM said:


> I'm Scottish and often get referred to as Scots, Scotch, Jock etc. Now jock COULD be seen as derogatory if you're an idiot. But Scots is just an abbreviation. Like Paki. Like Turk. Like Czech. Like Pole etc etc. Surely to god there's far more


"Scot" is hardly used as a derogatory term with the same vitriol though is it. Nor is Turk, Czech or Pole. Irrespective of whether it's an abbreviated word or not, the term Paki has racist connotations thanks to how it's been used.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I don't understand why when talking people have to use any word i mean people will say "the other day a coloured guy asked me or a black guy asked me... " but if they was white they wouldn't say the other day a white guy asked me.... So why do people have to add a colour to the sentence.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

W33BAM said:


> So abbreviations are racist? WTAF!! Pmsl!!! Lol!!! Hahaha!!!
> 
> I'm Scottish and often get referred to as Scots, Scotch, Jock etc. Now jock COULD be seen as derogatory if you're an idiot. But Scots is just an abbreviation. Like Paki. Like Turk. Like Czech. Like Pole etc etc. Surely to god there's far more offensive things to be called than an abbreviated word.
> 
> ...


I see your point but the word 'paki' has been used as an offensive jibe for so long that it has been deemed as racist. I used the word spastic as an example because that was another abbreviation that got used in the same way

edit- FTR the letters WTAF!! Pmsl!!! Lol!!! that you mentioned are actually acronyms


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

What id like to know why is it fine for them to use the "N" word with each other and we aint allowed??!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Mi know what you mean but as I said if you need to describe a person and have no idea of their race. (Which I never do) how would you go a out explaining they are a different colour !!
> 
> That's if your describing a person but most people use the words in a normal sentence. Which in my view us wrong.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

resten said:


> "Scot" is hardly used as a derogatory term with the same vitriol though is it. Nor is Turk, Czech or Pole. Irrespective of whether it's an abbreviated word or not, the term Paki has racist connotations thanks to how it's been used.


Maybe not by you! I suppose what offends us says more about US than it does the people WE find offensive. The problem comes back to the offended.

I mean as was said above, if me being white Scottish means I'm 'uncoloured', then yes, I'm 'uncoloured'. Well I've always been a warm beige, not actual white! But seen as I've been hammering sunbeds on and off for years I'm clearly unhappy being 'uncoloured' and prefer a more 'coloured' look. Yet me using the word 'coloured' is racist? Wtf? It's crazy!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> edit- FTR the letters WTAF!! Pmsl!!! Lol!!! that you mentioned are actually acronyms


Umkaaay smarterse!! When i was at school I was taught that an acronym was an abbreviation formed from the initials in a phrase or a word.....


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha, I live in the Valleys, down there we dont get memos for whatever word they ban next.

2 weeks ago I described someone as half cast..... mrs gave me a right bollocking........ I didnt get the memo

If viagra people can email me 4 times a day and get my email addy, why cant the PC brigade email me and inform me when they add another name to the list!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Haha, I live in the Valleys, down there we dont get memos for whatever word they ban next.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I described someone as half cast..... mrs gave me a right bollocking........ I didnt get the memo
> 
> If viagra people can email me 4 times a day and get my email addy, why cant the PC brigade email me and inform me when they add another name to the list!


Heres to hoping you stay in the valleys :lol:


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Black and white aren't colours though. The only people who should be offended are yellow, red and brown people.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Black and white aren't colours though. The only people who should be offended are yellow, red and brown people.


who the fcuk repped you ???


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

W33BAM said:


> Maybe not by you! I suppose what offends us says more about US than it does the people WE find offensive. The problem comes back to the offended.


Still not comparable.

Paki is used as a generic racist term to describe anyone of Asian origin. Is there that much genuine hatred towards Scots? Never heard of people going out Scot bashing


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> who the fcuk repped you ???


Well as there are no red people in europe, I think only brown and yellow people have any reason to feel offended by the "colourist" folk.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Heres to hoping you stay in the valleys :lol:


hah, weve only had internet for a few years, most of the lads I know are ex miners - bit behind the times to say the least


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its old fashioned. anyone under 60 would prolly take offence lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont get offended when people refer to me as coloured, but then again I'm very laid back about such things.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

No, I'd rather be called coloured seeing as I'm not back and have no have black in the family tree


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Well being a black female myself and living in the south you hear black people being called colored quit a bit, and it doesn't bug me in the least. But of course if someone calls me colored I have to correct them and tell them to call me "chocolate thunder" cause you know all us black people look alike so I have separate myself from everyone. lol.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

resten said:


> Still not comparable.
> 
> Paki is used as a generic racist term to describe anyone of Asian origin. Is there that much genuine hatred towards Scots? Never heard of people going out Scot bashing


Erm that's cause (according to stereotype) we're all fcuking mental!!!! Hahaha!!!

I'm not denying Paki is used in a nasty way, not by me you'll understand, but it's not ALWAYS used to slate "anyone of Asian origin". Aren't Chinese people Asian? I wouldn't call them paki! Pmsl!



Slumdog-Rising said:


> Well as there are no red people in europe, I think only brown and yellow people have any reason to feel offended by the "colourist" folk.


There's plenty red folk up here after our recent scorching weather!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Great! If there's one thing i love it's conversations about race to bring us all harmoniously together.










After this can we then have a friendly warm conversation about about religion or politics?

:wink:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Paz1982 said:


> I think this is racist, the word you used has become a derogatory term used to be offensive. its like when the spastic society had to change its name because the name 'spastic' and the shortened versions, spaz or spacca, also became offensive and derogatory


Again still comes down to context, surely?

I have a mate, Scottish but mum and dad came from China. Opened up a Chineses takeaway, he works there. Proper stereotypical lol

But he refers to himself, the Chinese and the meals they cook as "Chinkies"

Should I pull him up for being racist lol

Another mate, Indian, owns a couple of shops and a restaurant, they get referred to as Pakis all the time - if anything they have more reason to be offended as they are Indian, not Pakistani, but they couldn't care less, its only words, folk aren't saying "those paki fkn cvnts" - they are saying things like "Oh I'll just nip down to the pakis and get some ****"

:lol:

Also

As explained I have token non white mates, thus proving beyond all reasonable doubt that I can't be racist


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Great! If there's one thing i love it's conversations about race to bring us all harmoniously together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we could have a wank. or eat some biscuits. or wank whilst eating biscuits. ive not got any biscuits though


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

blackfairie said:


> Well being a black female myself and living in the south you hear black people being called colored quit a bit, and it doesn't bug me in the least. But of course if someone calls me colored I have to correct them and tell them to call me "chocolate thunder" cause you know all us black people look alike so I have separate myself from everyone. lol.


Most sensible things I've heard all day )


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

W33BAM said:


> I'm not denying Paki is used in a nasty way, not by me you'll understand, but it's not ALWAYS used to slate "anyone of Asian origin". Aren't Chinese people Asian? I wouldn't call them paki! Pmsl!


South West Asian then :whistling:

No, it's not ALWAYS used, but it's used enough as a racist term for it to be generally unacceptable IMO.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rs007 said:


> As explained I have token non white mates, thus proving beyond all reasonable doubt that I can't be racist


I've liked at least one post by @Ackee&Saltfish, I can't be racist either


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> I've liked at least one post by @Ackee&Saltfish, I can't be racist either


Ackee is my friend so back off.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> we could have a wank. or eat some biscuits. or wank whilst eating biscuits. ive not got any biscuits though


Have you got a hankering to play that game "Soggy Biscuit"?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soggy_biscuit

Drat, im all out of biscuits too...

How does Soggy pizza or soggy wagon wheels sound?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Have you got a hankering to play that game "Soggy Biscuit"?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soggy_biscuit
> 
> ...


I would use jaffa cakes. they dont go soggy


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Madoxx said:


> If viagra people can email me 4 times a day and get my email addy


This really gets me fkn paranoid. I get the emails too

How did they know my penis was as much use as a chocolate firepoke, and only ever gets hard once every blue moon

I'm wearing a tin foil helmet from here on


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

resten said:


> I've liked at least one post by @Ackee&Saltfish, I can't be racist either


Is he coloured?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

So after a tasty and nutritious McDonald's for dinner there, my boyfriend offered me an ice pole. It's an assorted box.. "What Colour?" He asked. "Any, I'm not racist" I say! Which then begs the question: is the name ice pole derogatory to polish? Of course it's not but the worlds gone fcuking mad!!

Now if black boards and baa baa black sheep are offensive, is ice pole offensive? Coloured crayons? Tallywhacker? I mean, where is it gonny end? I grew up with a golliwog. I fcuking loved that golliwog. took it everywhere with me. I draw on blackboards, singing baa baa black sheep and drawing with coloured crayons and I'm not the least bit racist. Often I don't even consider someone's race, skin colour, origin etc when I'm talking to them. Just like when I speak to gay friends, their sexual preference bears no relevance to me. I don't refer to my lesbian pals as 'the ****!' So why would I refer to my Asian friends as paki or black etc? They would just be my friend.

Oh if black board is offensive then why isn't white board offensive? Odd!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> This really gets me fkn paranoid. I get the emails too
> 
> How did they know my penis was as much use as a chocolate firepoke, and only ever gets hard once every blue moon
> 
> I'm wearing a tin foil helmet from here on


I am at least 47% happier right now that you are posting here again.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Is he coloured?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mahogany with a light scent of cocoa butter if I remember correctly :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I would use jaffa cakes. they dont go soggy


My mums just cooked a batch of these badboys, rather apt wouldn't you say?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

rs007 said:


> and only ever gets hard once every blue moon


The joys of marriage eh, wedding cakes side effects are a stronger version of tren dick


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Mi know what you mean but as I said if you need to describe a person and have no idea of their race. (Which I never do) how would you go a out explaining they are a different colour !!
> 
> Unless you do my daughters trick and blurt out mummy is that mister dirty!?


A few ways, but why define their colour at all? Just "a lovely girl" if you have to and she's black, then a "lovely black girl" can't see the issue with that, black isn't a race either, the same as white isn't


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> I've liked at least one post by @Ackee&Saltfish, I can't be racist either





Ashcrapper said:


> Ackee is my friend so back off.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

W33BAM said:


> my boyfriend offered me an ice pole


What the **** is an ice pole........ weird ass foreigner! - they are tip tops!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What id like to know why is it fine for them to use the "N" word with each other and we aint allowed??!


You know the answer to that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> My mums just cooked a batch of these badboys, rather apt wouldn't you say?


The one at the top right looks terrified


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I am at least 47% happier right now that you are posting here again.


I've missed you, you little devil you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Still not comparable.
> 
> Paki is used as a generic racist term to describe anyone of Asian origin. Is there that much genuine hatred towards Scots? Never heard of people going out Scot bashing


You're right, I've never understood that either, why on earth not


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> My mums just cooked a batch of these badboys, rather apt wouldn't you say?


One at the bottom right is a bit too dark for me, I don't trust it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Immunity, ahhhhhh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I've missed you, you little devil you


heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! bromance is back on


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> One at the bottom right is a bit too dark for me, I don't trust it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

resten said:


> The one at the top right looks terrified


I'd say that one's the one with the purdiest mouth, besides, it knew what was in store for it when it got into the oven:wink:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Madoxx said:


> The joys of marriage eh, wedding cakes side effects are a stronger version of tren dick


Wouldn't know, I'm not married lol

To be fair my nob has never really been what you could call dependable, little bastard


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> What the **** is an ice pole........ weird ass foreigner! - they are tip tops!


Wtf is a tip top??? Fcukin taffys!!! Pmsl!!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

rs007 said:


> One at the bottom right is a bit too dark for me, I don't trust it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well i'm off to jump in a fast car to the pub and get into a fight about sports and women before going shooting to shake of some of the fruitiness from all that soggy biscuit talk with @Ashcrapper, lol.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Well i'm off to jump in a fast car to the pub and get into a fight about sports and women before going shooting to shake of some of the fruitiness from all that soggy biscuit talk with @Ashcrapper, lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> Well i'm off to jump in a fast car to the pub and get into a fight about sports and women before going shooting to shake of some of the fruitiness from all that soggy biscuit talk with @Ashcrapper, lol.


Bet you stop off at the ethnic minority shop for a packet of own brand custard creams


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> A few ways, but why define their colour at all? Just "a lovely girl" if you have to and she's black, then a "lovely black girl" can't see the issue with that, black isn't a race either, the same as white isn't


Grrrr you're just not getting my point now! Sod off T!!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Sick to death of the 'speech police'. Say it, they don't like it, tough ****!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Again still comes down to context, surely?
> 
> I have a mate, Scottish but mum and dad came from China. Opened up a Chineses takeaway, he works there. Proper stereotypical lol
> 
> ...


my grandad was Italian so i'm naturally quite tanned (not in my avi due to my body not seeing the light of day for months lol), my mates call me 'bolly', short for 'bollywod' because of this but I don't think nothing of it and don't even think of it as offensive. we say things like 'lets go get a ******' but we all know that none of us are racist in the slightest and its just things that have been said for years, probably picked up from parents or whoever.

however, this is my point, if I was to speak to a stranger or somebody I didn't know too well and said for example.. 'i'm off to get a drink from the paki shop' then theres every chance that they would see it as a racist jibe at Asian shop owners. speaking to people you are familiar with is a total different thing to speaking to others, that's all im trying to get at


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I play for a Rugby team sometimes in North Wales, and they call me Taff - for being from South Wales

Fecking goggs


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

I dunno what a gogg is or in fact the difference between a gogg and a taff!! Is that similar to Newcastle having Geordie and mackem?

Scotland has all sorts of various names for each different area too. Daft really!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RedKola said:


> Like Ramsay said in the Heather Small's boobie thread, using the word to cover the wider range of races instead of just black is not offensive. I don't see how it can be TBH!
> 
> If you were to call an Indian person Black (and so on) - would they get offended? Would they prefer the use of coloured? :confused1:
> 
> It's confusing! :confused1:


I would refer to them as "brown gentleman" just to be safe


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would refer to them as "brown gentleman" just to be safe


I say let's not mention colour at all and call people "mate" if they're nice" and "C*nt" if they're not so nice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> I say let's not mention colour at all and call people "mate" if they're nice" and "C*nt" if they're not so nice


What about black mate? Or black Cnut?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Paz1982 said:


> my grandad was Italian so i'm naturally quite tanned (not in my avi due to my body not seeing the light of day for months lol), my mates call me 'bolly', short for 'bollywod' because of this but I don't think nothing of it and don't even think of it as offensive. we say things like 'lets go get a ******' but we all know that none of us are racist in the slightest and its just things that have been said for years, probably picked up from parents or whoever.
> 
> however, this is my point, if I was to speak to a stranger or somebody I didn't know too well and said for example.. 'i'm off to get a drink from the paki shop' then theres every chance that they would see it as a racist jibe at Asian shop owners. speaking to people you are familiar with is a total different thing to speaking to others, that's all im trying to get at


Completely agree mate, but thats part of the context, so we are saying the same thing

by the by, I used to work with a guy who stated, 100% completely seriously that, and I quote "all pakis smell"

I was pi$$ing myself laughing, but that disbelief way, thought he was joking, but he was totally serious :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> What about black mate? Or black Cnut?


Reported, lets keep racist comments out of this thread, thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Some people seem a bit confused about what "coloured" technically refers to. It's correct use is to describe a demographic of people who have one black parent and one white parent. Not Asians, half Asian or anything else.

It is the politically correct term in Africa (and hell.... There's no issues over there about how white people speak about other ethnic groups eh? Lol!!) and it's the term to be found on government ethnic monitoring forms and reports etc.

So again I wonder.... How can it be considered racist?

"Mixed race" which seems to be the favoured term these days does not only apply to coloured people, it can also mean half Asian, half Greek and half Chinese, quarter Spanish, half Scottish, quarter Russian.... Basically anything that isn't covered by the more common standard categories.

As for pakis.... my paki mates and acquaintances use the term and have no problem with it being used so that's just a nonsense!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a very good friend from South America, an amer Indian and she and her family refer to themselves as being coloured, and get a bit cross if they are called black...most indignant.....they are quite happy to discuss this without world war 3 breaking out....earlier in her life, her family were run out of their country by black Africans who wanted harm those who were "white". And anyone from actual white to brown skin was deemed to be white and was targeted....quite a story....

I think it's best (in my opinion only of course) to try to judge people on how they are as an individual rather than how they look....not always easy at times but we have to try....I think anyway....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The term paki nowadays is used as a derogatory or slang term, for the olders in life I meet they often refer going to the paki shop for gags, but the newer generation it has and is being used as a derogatory or racist remark, so I think just for the sake off respect the word shouldn't be used even if some people are ok with it, the majority aren't, so In that sence why not just use the term pakistabi


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got back from an 8 hour drive, excuse my spelling


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pakistabi is a racist term, they don't all stab u. Shame on u


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I hope non of this makes me sound like a racist because I'm not. But I'm also not up to date with what we can and can't say but here goes.......

I dated a black girl for a bit and she was the most racist person I've ever met. Her brothers birthday. I'm in a room with 20-25 black lads and someone asked her who her fella was. She replied the white guy with the tattoos. I wasn't offended in the slightest. Quickest and easiest way to point me out. And in no way rude as she was telling the truth.

She asked me if I wanted a drink one night. Asked for a black coffee. She went mental. I should have said 'no milk' apparently. She used to watch old Eddie Murphy stand up, but if I laughed I was being racist. She'd also say things like 'let's get a ******' or 'no not a curry off the smelly pakis'

Had to sack her off. Made me feel so uncomfortable.

I get called ****** and paki when I'm tanned because I go very dark. Had someone's nan ask me if I was dipped by the tar brush. Think that means there may be some black origin in my blood line. I think that's what she meant.

I hate racism. It's a skin colour. Out of the white people I know I'm pretty dark skin. Out of the black people I know I'm lighter skinned. We all get on. But like other people have said. There's white idiots, black idiots, yellow idiots, possibly green idiots I don't know haven't met them yet..........


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

nowadays everything is considered racist


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@Ackee&Saltfish @Breda @ryda @L11 @sckeane @AK-26 and all my coloured brethrin, it seems we are being attacked upon uk-m, the honkys are fighting amongst themselves to give us a name to descibe our amazingness off being none pale, i say we keep quite , and let them fight amongst eachother, wile they do this, we shall drink there beer, and steal there white women with our large penis's and amazing physqiues (its genetics),

ive written this on my black laptop so only coloured folk can read it.

they maybe be able to steal our likes and reps , but they will never steal our freedom (upon uk-m)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I'm black not coloured that is all!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

And my daughter is mixed race not half cast!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

zack amin said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish @Breda @ryda @L11 @sckeane @AK-26 and all my coloured brethrin, it seems we are being attacked upon uk-m, the honkys are fighting amongst themselves to give us a name to descibe our amazingness off being none pale, i say we keep quite , and let them fight amongst eachother, wile they do this, we shall drink there beer, and steal there white women with our large penis's and amazing physqiues (its genetics),
> 
> ive written this on my black laptop so only coloured folk can read it.
> 
> they maybe be able to steal our likes and reps , but they will never steal our freedom (upon uk-m)


Amen my brother!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> I hope non of this makes me sound like a racist because I'm not. But I'm also not up to date with what we can and can't say but here goes.......
> 
> I dated a black girl for a bit and she was the most racist person I've ever met. Her brothers birthday. I'm in a room with 20-25 black lads and someone asked her who her fella was. She replied the white guy with the tattoos. I wasn't offended in the slightest. Quickest and easiest way to point me out. And in no way rude as she was telling the truth.
> 
> ...


I also hate hypocritical racists! Sadly a lot of black people are like this I admit black people slag whites off to **** but soon as they say anything it's world war 3! As a black man I am embarrassed by issues like this


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Course its OK to say coloured, pakis, half cast or whatever. I was in a shop the other day with my missus, the women's toilet was full and my missus was bursting for a pee, so I shouted over "here love just use the sp astics toilet" yeh sure I've been told plenty times that that word is out dated and not really used anymore , but who gives a fu k, i'm f uk in hard and don't adhere to none of this pc BS.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

seany1 said:


> Course its OK to say coloured, pakis, half cast or whatever. I was in a shop the other day with my missus, the women's toilet was full and my missus was bursting for a pee, so I shouted over "here love just use the sp astics toilet" yeh sure I've been told plenty times that that word is out dated and not really used anymore , but who gives a fu k, i'm f uk in hard and don't adhere to none of this pc BS.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

seany1 said:


> Course its OK to say coloured, pakis, half cast or whatever. I was in a shop the other day with my missus, the women's toilet was full and my missus was bursting for a pee, so I shouted over "here love just use the sp astics toilet" yeh sure I've been told plenty times that that word is out dated and not really used anymore , but who gives a fu k, i'm f uk in hard and don't adhere to none of this pc BS.


you sire, sound like a k-nob


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ryda said:


> And my daughter is mixed race not half cast!!


Yes but here is the crux of the matter.

If someone was talking to you, and they used the term half-caste but clearly not in any abusive way, just because they innocently didn't know better - would you get ar$ey/offended?

This is the core of it IMO. Fair enough if someone was clearly being abusive, but in a lot of cases folks just LOOK for a reason to kick off, be offended, when really, there was no need, and no benefit.

I actually question people and their perceived "right" to be offended


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

zack amin said:


> you sire, sound like a k-nob


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Yes but here is the crux of the matter.
> 
> If someone was talking to you, and they used the term half-caste but clearly not in any abusive way, just because they innocently didn't know better - would you get ar$ey/offended?
> 
> ...


i always play the politcallycorrectangryblackmanhostilebrownhalfcastbutnoneracistbecauseimmixedrace card


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Yes but here is the crux of the matter.
> 
> *If someone was talking to you, and they used the term half-caste but clearly not in any abusive way, just because they innocently didn't know better - would you get ar$ey/offended?*
> 
> ...


This

As I said earlier, I said half cast to a bird and in no way did I mean it be derogatory I just thought it was the correct phrase and she went mental. I was like WTF!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im mixed race and wouldnt find it racist if someone said i was half cast


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

seany1 said:


> Course its OK to say coloured, pakis, half cast or whatever. I was in a shop the other day with my missus, the women's toilet was full and my missus was bursting for a pee, so I shouted over "here love just use the sp astics toilet" yeh sure I've been told plenty times that that word is out dated and not really used anymore , but who gives a fu k, i'm f uk in hard and don't adhere to none of this pc BS.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> im mixed race and wouldnt find it racist if someone said i was half cast


dont you coloured folk come around here with your jive and your hip hop

p.s i didnt know half caste was racist until i used to describe myself and a white person told me it was racist lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> p.s i didnt know half caste was racist until i used to describe myself and a white person told me it was racist lol


FPMSL! Brilliant!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

zack amin said:


> dont you coloured folk come around here with your jive and your hip hop
> 
> p.s i didnt know half caste was racist until i used to describe myself and a white person told me it was racist lol


Damn those pesky white people all meddling up in our black sh1t


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Yes but here is the crux of the matter.
> 
> If someone was talking to you, and they used the term half-caste but clearly not in any abusive way, just because they innocently didn't know better - would you get ar$ey/offended?
> 
> ...


Hmmm nah don't think anyone says it to offended anybody, they just don't know any better but I'm just saying she's mixed race not half cast


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Damn those pesky white people all meddling up in our black sh1t


dont you just darn know it


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

It's not what you say it's the way you say it. The UK is very PC towards other races so I doubt people are all that bothered what term you use, my parents would say coloured but I choose to say mixed race. Both are non derogatory but there's always potential for somebody to take offense no matter what you say. No need to think into it so much, really.

We take the **** out of every nation, in good spirit but its funny that most of the abuse now gets directed towards the French, Scots, Welsh etc 'cause the whole PC brigade has got out of control about offending black or mixed race people!


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


>


FFS has everyone on this thread had their irony gene removed?

The point I was trying to make is why are people even bothering to debate this ? It has been explained on this thread several times that "coloured", "pakis" half cast etc are not really words that people use these days. Yet you have people arguing well why can't I say "paki" it's just an abbreviation. Why not say coloured ? that's what my gran called them and they never minded.

The fact is words and language evolve , I did actually say to my missus the other day , "use the handicaps toilet" and she informed me people say disabled these days. I didn't think well f uck em they were called spa st ics when i was kid , then i had to change to handicap, i'll be f u ked if i'm changing again. I just thought fair enough if that's what's preferred, I'll simply use the word disabled from now on. Is that really so difficult?

Fair enough if your ignorant to all this then I'm sure no one will take offence if you use one of the above terms but if you know these words aren't generally liked these days, why argue that you still want to use them? Unless your aim is to provoke.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

zack amin said:


> p.s i didnt know half caste was racist until i used to describe myself and a white person told me it was racist lol


Wonder how many other chaps are the same, never had a problem with a term until someone decided to take offence and then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and decides that they too are offended by being labelled half cast

Modern society everyone gets offended too easily

Whi knows, in a few years being called mixed race will cause some people to be offended


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

People are scared to even call black people black nowadays, it's a fvcking joke.

I was out on a date with a black chick tonight in Surrey, proper black as her parents are Nigerian but she's as English as I am. Did get some funny looks, it seems more accepted for black men to be with white women than for white men to be with black women.

I don't care though, she was fvcking hot and I don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I think to deem the word "paki" offensive, you have to take into account the context it was said and by whom it was said by. Having banter with mates is fine, as you know whoever's making the racist slur is just saying it for a laugh and thats all to it! And they are willing and prepared to be taken the p1ss out of in the same manner.

On the other hand if a complete stranger was to say it to you , then i think it would be considered racist and offensive, but you can always tell this in the manner or context it was said.

It's a fine line but some people would just take it as a joke and some would be offended, thats just the way some people are. Like for example if someone was racially abused at some point of their life, then a certain racial offensive term may bring back unhappy memories and of course cause that individual to become offended and insulted.

"Pak1", Yes it is a literal abbreviation, but the term" Pak1" is considered derogatory as it relates back to the historical usage of the word. It is not simply a shortening of the country of origin because it is used as a label for anyone of a given ethnic origin( Indian Sub-continent). It was used predominantly by racist skinheads in the 70's and was used an insult then often in connection with violence( The point i was making earlier regarding bringing back bad memories). There are images of shops and houses with broken windows and the term "Paki" graffitied outside which are obviously used to torment the occupants and community. When have you seen a image of " Fcuk off home Aussie/Scot" etc???. Yet they are abbreviations too.

If it was used purely as a term to define those of a given country and did not historically have the violent and aggressive aspect connected to it then it probably would not be deemed insulting but as it has in the past been used in such manner it will always be considered offensive(to the majority). The same can be said to most racially derogatory terms for any ethnicity


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> People are scared to even call black people black nowadays, it's a fvcking joke.
> 
> I was out on a date with a black chick tonight in Surrey, proper black as her parents are Nigerian but she's as English as I am. Did get some funny looks, it seems more accepted for black men to be with white women than for white men to be with black women.
> 
> I don't care though, she was fvcking hot and I don't care what anyone thinks.


Your not even allowed to call black bags "black bags" anymore.

And kids are not allowed to say bah bah black sheep.

Some people are taking it a little to far...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

seany1 said:


> FFS has everyone on this thread had their irony gene removed?
> 
> The point I was trying to make is why are people even bothering to debate this ? It has been explained on this thread several times that "coloured", "pakis" half cast etc are not really words that people use these days. Yet you have people arguing well why can't I say "paki" it's just an abbreviation. Why not say coloured ? that's what my gran called them and they never minded.
> 
> ...


you missed the point, it was this part you said "but who gives a fu k, *i'm f uk in hard* and don't adhere to none of this pc BS", you may be an alright guy but if you were to say something like this on the street/pub/wherever like that where I stay you'd be baiting yourself up for a right good kicking or worse


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

seany1 said:


> FFS has everyone on this thread had their irony gene removed?
> 
> The point I was trying to make is why are people even bothering to debate this ? It has been explained on this thread several times that "coloured", "pakis" half cast etc are not really words that people use these days. Yet you have people arguing well why can't I say "paki" it's just an abbreviation. Why not say coloured ? that's what my gran called them and they never minded.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

cas said:


> Your not even allowed to call black bags "black bags" anymore.
> 
> And kids are not allowed to say bah bah black sheep.
> 
> Some people are taking it a little to far...


Now who the **** told you that??? That sounds like one of them I got told to take my England shirt off coz it offends Muslims stories you come across on Facebook


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> People are scared to even call black people black nowadays, it's a fvcking joke.
> 
> I was out on a date with a black chick tonight in Surrey, proper black as her parents are Nigerian but she's as English as I am. Did get some funny looks, it seems more accepted for black men to be with white women than for white men to be with black women.
> 
> I don't care though, she was fvcking hot and I don't care what anyone thinks.


Yeh I think it's the black women who have that problem though tbh all because the men date a white woman, half my family is mixed race but I think I only have one cousin and one second cousin who have a black mum and a white dad, also one of my cousins married a white man 2 years ago,

But **** does **** me off I get stick for it in work off older black guys saying dont date white women coz her parents will never accept you BULL****!! A few weeks ago I broke down near my work in Manchester and my birds dad drove from Warrington on a Sunday night and towed my to my mums house!!! How's that not accepting me? I've been with her 3 years now and have a kid with her but even from the start I felt accepted by all her family members I met! And same with my side when I'm in work on Sunday my mum drives to Warrington to pick her and my daughter up to take them to hers for a traditional West Indian Sunday dinner


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

cas said:


> Your not even allowed to call black bags "black bags" anymore.
> 
> And kids are not allowed to say bah bah black sheep.
> 
> Some people are taking it a little to far...


Come on man waking up to this has guaranteed me a good day, watch me use is at work when i get asked if i got a black sharpie pen..that'll teach em!! :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Come on man waking up to this has guaranteed me a good day, watch me use is at work when i get asked if i got a black sharpie pen..that'll teach em!! :lol:


 :lol: You'll be like this guy


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> you missed the point, it was this part you said "but who gives a fu k, *i'm f uk in hard* and don't adhere to none of this pc BS", you may be an alright guy but if you were to say something like this on the street/pub/wherever like that where I stay you'd be baiting yourself up for a right good kicking or worse


No you missed the point you numpty. I was being sarcastic saying "I'm hard" not adhering to PC BS etc. As IME people that argue that they want to use terms like paki/coloured/half cast etc *when they have been informed *that people generally don't like these words, are simply being pig headed and think they are being clever or non conformist or "hard" by refusing to stop using these words. Or they are just purposely trying to stir sh i t up.

If someone was called William and they told you they preferred to be called Bill , would you continue to call them William?

It's not about being PC or non PC it's about not being an a ss for the sake of it.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ryda said:


> Yeh I think it's the black women who have that problem though tbh all because the men date a white woman, half my family is mixed race but I think I only have one cousin and one second cousin who have a black mum and a white dad, also one of my cousins married a white man 2 years ago,
> 
> But **** does **** me off I get stick for it in work off older black guys saying dont date white women coz her parents will never accept you BULL****!! A few weeks ago I broke down near my work in Manchester and my birds dad drove from Warrington on a Sunday night and towed my to my mums house!!! How's that not accepting me? I've been with her 3 years now and have a kid with her but even from the start I felt accepted by all her family members I met! And same with my side when I'm in work on Sunday my mum drives to Warrington to pick her and my daughter up to take them to hers for a traditional West Indian Sunday dinner


My missus used to get sh1t of the black US blokes (theres an RAF base close to us) when we would be out clubbing. But im sure its because they were trying to get in her knickers. Ha ha.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think coloured is a racist term, its just a daft term that old people use and that people who are (for some strange reason) too scared to say black. My mate says coloured and I laugh at him, he says 'well they are not actually black are they, more brown' I said that's fcukin stupid then I must be pink or beige, im white, black people are black, that's it, best way to describe a black person if u must do so is to say black.

Now mixed race, or half-caste, I also don't think is a problem but if people find it offensive then I think that's stupid, its hardly derogatory!!

Ricky Gervais put it best 'everybody has the right to be offended but just because your offended doesn't mean your right'


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

W33BAM said:


> I dunno what a gogg is or in fact the difference between a gogg and a taff!! Is that similar to *Newcastle having Geordie and mackem*?
> 
> Scotland has all sorts of various names for each different area too. Daft really!


Now that is racist!!

FYI, Geordies are born in Newcastle. Mackems born in Sunderland. If your born out of the cities, it doesn't count.

My personal view is its got a bit out of hand, I really couldn't give a dam about the colour of a persons skin or their ethnicity. Not that I have many mates who arnt white British, but where I grew up the only kids who weren't were Indian. and id like to think we would still be mate if he hadn't bogged off to Uni and moved away.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Now that is racist!!
> 
> FYI, Geordies are born in Newcastle. Mackems born in Sunderland. If your born out of the cities, it doesn't count.
> 
> My personal view is its got a bit out of hand,* I really couldn't give a dam about the colour of a persons skin or their ethnicity*. Not that I have many mates who arnt white British, but where I grew up the only kids who weren't were Indian. and id like to think we would still be mate if he hadn't bogged off to Uni and moved away.


I think most people are the same mate, it's just we're told that certain things should offend us and it makes people confused.

The colour of someones skin means absolutely nothing, and anyone that thinks otherwise is a moron.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not racist, its just stupid. They are not coloured, they are black, tanned, yellow, white, olive.. its only racist if you intent to hurt someones feelings the way you say it !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Come on man waking up to this has guaranteed me a good day, watch me use is at work when i get asked if i got a black sharpie pen..that'll teach em!! :lol:


You can borrow my race card mate, well you'll have to get it off @Breda i borrowed it him about a year ago and the cnut still has it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> You can borrow my race card mate, well you'll have to get it off @Breda i borrowed it him about a year ago and the cnut still has it
> 
> View attachment 124764


You don't need to, they give them out free with supermalt and blue magic. :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> My missus used to get sh1t of the black US blokes (theres an RAF base close to us) when we would be out clubbing. But im sure its because they were trying to get in her knickers. Ha ha.


America is still stuck in the dark ages when it comes to mixed relationships sadly from both white and black


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Political correctness gone mad! Few years ago coloured and half-cast were fine to use. Use em nowadays and your looked down upon!?? I used the word half-cast the other day and got told off for not saying mixed-race!

Your not even supposed to say white these days lmfao its Caucasian  !


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Im off to Magaluf tomorrow. Im prepared to be called Chicken Nugget and Rice Crispy by all the looky looky blokes. Doesnt bother me one bit.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My girlfriend is black and beautiful, and we've been together for just over a year and getting kind of serious... and we don't have any racially descriptive words or phrases that either of us are afraid to use or uncomfortable with at all. That said the topic of race or skin colour rarely comes up, other than when we flirt and play with each other.

Is funny how it's all a big issue for some, and not a big deal at all for others.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

I dont think it is racist at all, my sister and half of my family are black / mixed race / whatever you want to call them.

When you are describing someone without knowing their decent how can it be racist? I.E - That white guy there, or that coloured / black lad etc.

It is wording gone mad. As long as its not used in a derogatory way I honestly dont see a problem.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> My girlfriend is black and beautiful, and we've been together for just over a year and getting kind of serious... and we don't have any racially descriptive words or phrases that either of us are afraid to use or uncomfortable with at all. That said the topic of race or skin colour rarely comes up, other than when we flirt and play with each other.
> 
> Is funny how it's all a big issue for some, and not a big deal at all for others.


Had to get the "and beautiful" bit in there did you!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Had to get the "and beautiful" bit in there did you!


Yeah, she'll probably read this. And I'm under the thumb. :lol:

It is true though! :wub:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im not white, according to the dulux colour chart I am "Earthen Cream"










What dulux colours are you guys?

http://www.dulux.co.za/colours/index.jsp


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Yeah, she'll probably read this. And I'm under the thumb. :lol:
> 
> It is true though! :wub:


May I take this opportunity to wish you luck sisters are hard work in comparison to there lighter counterparts

And

Pics or nobeautifulmrs


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Funnily enough me and mate were having a convo similar to this earlier today, because I mentioned all this bs being talked in schools about how you can't sing barr barr black sheep. Surely whoever made this rule up is the racist because they're implying that the word black is negative. Long story short there is way too much of this pc nonsense. As long as you give people basic respect regardless of colour I can't see a problem.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the thing is that the word 'coloured' doesn't actually describe the colour of someone's skin. It just says they're not white. So someone who is asian, whose skin colour is very different from, say, a somalian, may see it as offensive as being all lumped together in one big 'non-white' group. Having said that I don't think using the word 'coloured' makes you a racist. It's all about intention. When I grew up, 'coloured' was the acceptable word to use. It meant you weren't being racist (at least not deliberately so), but language changes.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> May I take this opportunity to wish you luck sisters are hard work in comparison to there lighter counterparts*
> 
> And
> 
> Pics or nobeautifulmrs


*Disclaimer - the comment made by Breda concerning sisters being hard work is no way the view of this moderator, whose official statement is that he finds sisters very easy going and undemanding.

I don't currently have pic permissions, but there will be some after our vacation which have am told I will be granted a publication licence for. :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Im not white, according to the dulux colour chart I am "Earthen Cream"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im I missing it, but there is no 'black' colour in the chart...are dulux racist?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

There is Night Jewels 1


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I was out on a date with a black chick tonight in Surrey, proper black as her parents are Nigerian but she's as English as I am


What does she do when she gets an email off a long lost relative in Nigeria thats trying to give her a few million quid?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

dtlv said:


> *Disclaimer - the comment made by Breda concerning sisters being hard work is no way the view of this moderator, whose official statement is that he finds *sisters very easy going and undemanding*.


Still early days


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> *Disclaimer - the comment made by Breda concerning sisters being hard work is no way the view of this moderator, whose official statement is that he finds sisters very easy going and undemanding.
> 
> I don't currently have pic permissions, but there will be some after our vacation which have am told I will be granted a publication licence for. :thumbup1:


Have you pulled her weave in the heat of the moment?

Finished the cream before she was able to use it that day?

Drank all the supermalt?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> What does she do when she gets an email off a long lost relative in Nigeria thats trying to give her a few million quid?


You clearly havent come across any Nigerians in the valleys :laugh:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Im not white, according to the dulux colour chart I am "Earthen Cream"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


summer- jamaican bronze (t shirt/shorts tan  )

winter- eastern spice 3

edit- in actual fact, in the summer, my whole arm is like a full strip on the dulux chart with all the different shades :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Breda whapn to yuh back?????! Look big boasie ya kno..mus be too much plantain :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Breda whapn to yuh back?????! Look big boasie ya kno..mus be too much plantain :lol:


Bwoy ard food ah dweet fried dumplin and curry goat mek it bredrin


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Bwoy ard food ah dweet fried dumplin and curry goat mek it bredrin


was just going to say the same funnily enough


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> was just going to say the same funnily enough


Queens english that :whistling:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Now that is racist!!
> 
> FYI, Geordies are born in Newcastle. Mackems born in Sunderland. If your born out of the cities, it doesn't count.


Haha!! Fairynuff mate, but please see my question mark on the end of my question! I was asking! I don't feckin know! I couldn't give a fcuk where someone's from, the colour other skin, their bank balance, their popularity etc etc. if you're nice to me, I'm nice to you! Simples!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Still early days





Breda said:


> Have you pulled her weave in the heat of the moment?
> 
> Finished the cream before she was able to use it that day?
> 
> Drank all the supermalt?


I've made mistakes but she is training them out of me. Her nubian wisdom is supreme, and her wrath always justified. By her grace we are still together 

Like I said, she WILL read this - this boy gotta be careful what he says if he wants his chocolate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Queens english that :whistling:


she certainly sounds it, very posh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I've made mistakes but she is training them out of me. Her nubian wisdom is supreme, and her wrath always justified. By her grace we are still together
> 
> Like I said, she WILL read this - this boy gotta be careful what he says if he wants his chocolate :lol:


Some 1st class ass kissin there, readin inbetween the lines you're scared for your life but the food and the cookie is worth towin the line for... I understand man but hide her hot comb and pink luster she'll be putty in your hands

Mrs Dtlv ease up on the man we can't have pussy whipped mods round here its not a good look


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Some 1st class ass kissin there, readin inbetween the lines you're scared for your life but the food and the cookie is worth towin the line for... I understand man but hide her hot comb and pink luster she'll be putty in your hands
> 
> Mrs Dtlv ease up on the man we can't have pussy whipped mods round here its not a good look


Haha, joking aside she is more fiery than any white women I've been with... but I kind of like it.  We tease each other pretty good, and go back and forth a lot, but it's all good and sometimes hysterically funny. The best way to wind her up I've found is to just to agree with her on everything - act a total pussy when she wants a play fight and to wind me up and its so funny the way she escalates it even more trying to get me to bite :lol:

On anything serious though we always agree and communicate well, and in all honesty we've not yet had any massive fights yet at all about anything really - just some impressive wind ups of each other. We haven't lived together yet though, but that will probably happen next year... that'll be the test. We both like to wind the other up when they aren't expecting a wind up, and I gotta say that I'm pretty good at seeing it coming but still can't always spot it when she's setting me up... when living together I know she's gonna find even more devious ways to get me - I know I'm gonna have to step my game up too! :laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Aaaaaagh Dets in love


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Obviously the N word is racist but not racist between people of the same ethnicity.

What about if you were friends with the person but of differentn ethnicity , would it be acceptable to say it to them to replace the word mate ? Or doesn't it work like that


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

rs007 said:


> But this is what bugs me - who says? Some politician who is probably white is going to decide what coloured folks find offensive :lol:
> 
> PC Brigade - would line them all up and put a 7.62 in their chests tbph
> 
> oh, edit for the saddos, Brittain doesnt really use 7.62 as much anymore, mostly 5.56, that will have to do :lol: Don't want to go offending anyone else :lol:


How old are you about 60-70 years old because thats how older folk would refer to black people as "coloured", and yes it is offensive to use "coloured" as a term about black people. Is this a wind up thread because i cannot take it serious some comments on here. If i described someone as coloured i would face a disaplinary at work over it thats how bad it is, i work in the NHS.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

andyfrance001 said:


> How old are you about 60-70 years old because thats how older folk would refer to black people as "coloured", and yes it is offensive to use "coloured" as a term about black people. Is this a wind up thread because i cannot take it serious some comments on here. If i described someone as coloured i would face a disaplinary at work over it thats how bad it is, *i work in the NHS*.


If we are going to use the NHS as a benchmark of what is considered socially acceptable, we might as well all drown ourselves.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Haha!! Fairynuff mate, but please see my question mark on the end of my question! I was asking! I don't feckin know! I couldn't give a fcuk where someone's from, the colour other skin, *their bank balance*, their popularity etc etc. if you're nice to me, I'm nice to you! Simples!
> 
> View attachment 124827


dingy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Nano said:


> Obviously the N word is racist but not racist between people of the same ethnicity.
> 
> What about if you were friends with the person but of differentn ethnicity , would it be acceptable to say it to them to replace the word mate ? Or doesn't it work like that


In my circle of friends both black and white, although theres always jokes about racial stereotypes (and everyone knows white parents aint strict) there has never been a need to use that word, i'd put it down to mutual respect and understanding..from what i understand it appears its a word thrown about too much by my african american brethren..what id like to know is why do some white people feel like they are missing out on something by not being able to throw that word about willy-nilly lol


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> In my circle of friends both black and white, although theres always jokes about racial stereotypes (and everyone knows white parents aint strict) there has never been a need to use that word, i'd put it down to mutual respect and understanding..from what i understand it appears its a word thrown about too much by my african american brethren..what id like to know is why do some white people feel like they are missing out on something by not being able to throw that word about willy-nilly lol


Just seems pretty cool when its used in a non racial way, I was hoping you would say it is acceptable if you know the person and don't mean it in a offensive way.

if someone did get offended I could reference this thread and say F you, my inside man A&S has given me the all clear


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

didnt read the 48pages but

i dont think id be offended if someone called me uncoloured ... so.. no?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anybody actually even use "colored" anymore?

I was more shocked when I found out "half-cast" was racist, you have to say mixed race now, which can literally mean mixed with anything, at least you knew what the said persons racial orientation was. Albeit I'd still know even without being told tbh. But there is a ridiculous amount of people out there that cant tell the differnce between races, some even think asian and black are the same people! I'm always shocked when I hear that! I'm like are you blind!? lol


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

D9S4 said:


> didnt read the 48pages but
> 
> i dont think id be offended if someone called me uncoloured ... so.. no?


what about if someone called you an uncoloured 8a5tard?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Was_Eric said:


> what about if someone called you an uncoloured 8a5tard?


Then yes!

Never use the word coloured myself


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Does anybody actually even use "colored" anymore?
> 
> I was more shocked when I found out "half-cast" was racist, you have to say mixed race now, which can literally mean mixed with anything, at least you knew what the said persons racial orientation was. Albeit I'd still know even without being told tbh. But there is a ridiculous amount of people out there that cant tell the differnce between races, some even think asian and black are the same people! I'm always shocked when I hear that! I'm like are you blind!? lol


There was a girl in my business class that I thought was Japanese for 2 years lol, mainly because she is going to study Japanese business at uni, found out at the end she is actually half black

Easy mistake!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

D9S4 said:


> Then yes!
> 
> Never use the word coloured myself


then yes what? you would be offended?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Was_Eric said:


> then yes what? you would be offended?


Of course?

Who wouldn't be offended being called a 8a5tard?

Don't see what your getting at


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

D9S4 said:


> Of course?
> 
> Who wouldn't be offended being called a 8a5tard?
> 
> Don't see what your getting at


im not really getting at anything


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

My kids were watching BB the other night, and a white woman passed the comment that she would not date black men.? she didnt mean it in a racist way, but she would just not want to date a black man out of personal choice...and she got carpeted for being racist....how the hell is that racist, its just personal choice...all races have different traits and are not all the same....


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> didnt read the 48pages but
> 
> *i dont think id be offended if someone called me uncoloured* ... so.. no?


So, how's life being transparent?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> So, how's life being transparent?


That's a pretty accurate representation of me


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

it depends from generation to generation. myself I use the term 'Black' my nan, who was married to a black man (My Grandad), will still say coloured


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> That's a pretty accurate representation of me


Poor you. Must be a bitch being able to see through your eyelids when you want to go to sleep at night. Fortunately someones already thought of a solution and created a really nice white cotton pyjama set for just such a situation. You may need some help putting it on as illustrated below:










Let me know how you get on...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

racism is very silly. I dont like it.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> racism is very silly. I dont like it.


I agree, on the other hand I really do enjoy racial stereotypes though. A true treasure trove of comedy if there ever was one as laughter is the universal language.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> dingy


 :lol:

If she is with me, I can assure you she doesn't have a care about bank balance - I'm a fkn pikie :lol:

She also must not be interested in a guy with abs, or indeed with the ability to maintain any sort of usable stonkon lol


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> dingy


Awwww aye, here comes trouble!!! Rearing its scrawny scumdee heid up in here tryina cause a rammy!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> If she is with me, I can assure you she doesn't have a care about bank balance - I'm a fkn pikie :lol:
> 
> She also must not be interested in a guy with abs, or indeed with the ability to maintain any sort of usable stonkon lol


It's just as well you've got big ole phat fing'ers tae thumb in a softy then!! Oh and I like dags!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> If she is with me, I can assure you she doesn't have a care about bank balance - *I'm a fkn pikie* :lol:
> 
> She also must not be interested in a guy with abs, or indeed with the ability to maintain any sort of usable stonkon lol


We prefer the term "traveler"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We prefer the term "traveler"


like Dr Who


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> If she is with me, I can assure you she doesn't have a care about bank balance - I'm a fkn pikie :lol:
> 
> She also must not be interested in a guy with abs, or indeed with the ability to maintain any sort of usable stonkon lol





W33BAM said:


> It's just as well you've got big ole phat fing'ers tae thumb in a softy then!! Oh and I like dags!!


pmsl, "im wi ya for yir big bum pokin fingers"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> like Dr Who


Kind of. But more stealing and tarty women.

Oh and complain every time we have to move....even though we are travelers.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

"Settled folk."

Erm that'll be normal people then.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, "im wi ya for yir big bum pokin fingers"


HELL NO!! If he comes near my back botty with they big shovels imma need me a wheelchair!! In fact, if he comes near it at all.... Aww naw.... Am feirt!!!!!

*bam sat in the corner of the room, on the floor, rocking back and forth, repeating Hail Marys....


----------

